# André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler



## Andreoid (9. November 2009)

*André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Hi alle zusammen!
Ich möchte euch hier ein paar Bilder zeigen was ich (André) mit einem Freund (Finn) in unserer Freizeit so Basteln.

Seit 2007 bestehen nun unser Bastelthreads auf Hobbybasis in vielen Foren.
Die Wasserkühlungseigenbauten haben schon viele begeistert, und etliche von euch werden unsere selbstgebastelten Kühler schon kennen und in den Wakübilderthreads entdeckt haben.
Mit den handgemachten Kühlern und kompletten Mainboardsets haben wir uns
gemächlich einen Namen bei Wasserkühlungs-Enthusiasten gemacht.

In enger Zusammenarbeit mit vielen Forenusern haben wir eine menge Kühler entwickelt.
Oft kann man hier im Forum ganz nah dabei sein und mit Entscheidungen treffen.

Ich freue mich wenn ihr euch mit für unser Hobby begeistern könnt und erwarte natürlich das ihr fleißig Fragen stellt! ^^



zum Anfang erst einmal ein bild von unserer alten Werkstatt bei mir im Keller:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Links eine Dämmkiste mit den CNCs, rechts unsere Manulle Bohrmaschine.
und unten: ich beim kleben des CNC kühlmittelablaufs...was ne sauerrei das war 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es war echt verdammt klein.
die Werkstatt war 9m² groß und ist mittlerweile zu klein für unsere neue CNC
aber dazu weiter unten mehr







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


links unsere standard Northbridgekühlerstruktur - rechts, unser Logo (ΛF) in Rasen gemäht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


links, unsere erste CNC - rechts, ein paar EVGA 680i Spannungswandlerböden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier unsere neue CNC Fräse...
in dem Thread könnt ihr bei der entstehung dabei sein 
von der CAD bis in die reale Umsetzung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und hier ein paar von unseren Kühlern ^^



da der alte Keller viel viel viel zu klein war haben wir uns nach was neuem umgesehen.
Ein Bekannter hatte noch ein wenig platz für in seiner halle.
Der Platz war zwar nur doppelt so groß wie bei mir im Keller, aber das wird wohl hoffentlich ausreichen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in den nächsten Posts werde ich euch mit Bildern
von dem Umbau der neuen Werkstatt versorgen​
MfG [ΛF] Andreoid & [ΛF] finnzwerg


----------



## Bu11et (9. November 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*

Also das Design des CPU-Kühlers find ich nicht schlecht. Ich weiß ist nicht jedermans Sache aber wenn man einen änlichen mit Plexiglas machen würde + Bohrungen für paar LED`s, ob 3mm oder 5mm, würde das bestimmt für Modder ansprechender sein.


----------



## Ibatz! (9. November 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*

Hübsche Kühler!
Habt ihr euch damit selbstständig gemacht oder geht ihr noch nebenbei arbeiten?
So ne CNC ist ja nicht mal eben billig...


----------



## KingPiranhas (9. November 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*

@Ibatz! die Kühler werden mittlerweile in diversen Wakü-Shops und auf ihrer Homepage vertrieben.


----------



## Ibatz! (9. November 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @Ibatz! die Kühler werden mittlerweile in diversen Wakü-Shops und auf ihrer Homepage vertrieben.



Hehe,okay,hab (wie man sieht) keine/kaum Ahnung von der Materie


----------



## Taitan (9. November 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*

Hallo,

Was mich mal interessieren würde: Wie lange dauert das fräsen eines CPU Kühlers? Sekunden? Minuten? Stunden?


----------



## Udel0272 (9. November 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*

Fein fein !!!!!

Mich würd gern mal die HP interissieren könnt ihr mir n Link schreiben bitte!!!

Ich find es sehr gut das es leute giebt die so etwas hobby-mäsig machen und evt. auch sonderanfertigungen machen wenn man ihnen ne Technische zeichnung giebt (oder macht ihr so etwas nicht??)!!


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. November 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*

Anfi-tec.de


----------



## Andreoid (11. November 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*



Jefim schrieb:


> Also das Design des CPU-Kühlers find ich nicht schlecht. Ich weiß ist nicht jedermans Sache aber wenn man einen änlichen mit Plexiglas machen würde + Bohrungen für paar LED`s, ob 3mm oder 5mm, würde das bestimmt für Modder ansprechender sein.


danke 
plexiglas deckel machen wir leider garnicht mehr, da 90% aller gefrästen deckel risse bekommen haben.. 




Ibatz! schrieb:


> Hübsche Kühler!
> Habt ihr euch damit selbstständig gemacht oder geht ihr noch nebenbei arbeiten?
> So ne CNC ist ja nicht mal eben billig...


hihi
nein davon kann man nicht leben... ich bin maschinenbaustudent im 3ten fachsemester und finn hat jetzt mit seiner elektronierkausbildung oder so angefangen... die anfi-werkstatt wird nur am woe betrieben 




Taitan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Was mich mal interessieren würde: Wie lange dauert das fräsen eines CPU Kühlers? Sekunden? Minuten? Stunden?


ja das kommt ganz auf den kühler an, und in welcher quallität der nachher sein soll
so ein großer fullcoverblock dauert allein schon auf der cncn 2-3h
und so einen kleinen einzelnen mainboardkühler habe ich in ~20 min gefräst (deckel und boden versteht sich)
dann kommt aber noch die manuelle nachbearbeitung hinzu...das ist in der regel noch 2 mal so lang


Udel0272 schrieb:


> evt. auch sonderanfertigungen machen wenn man ihnen ne Technische zeichnung giebt (oder macht ihr so etwas nicht??)!!


eher weniger... du bist nämlich nicht der einzige der seine ideeen verwirklicht haben möchte...das sind pro tag ~ 2 leute ^^



der Raum für die neue Werkstatt sah zu Beginn so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abstellraum -.- gut das es staubsauger gibt ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Wand die ihr hier seht ist die wand zur Außenseite
wir haben noch ein paar dicke Glasfasermatten eingebettet das es im Winter nicht so kalt wird



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das wird endlich mal eine helle Werkstatt... das ist wesentlich besser als ein Keller 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



über die Glasfasermatten wurde die Nässeschutzfolie drübergetackert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




dann gehts los mit der Verschalung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier ist die erste Wand fertig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das war garnicht so einfach mit den 2 schrägen Balken



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier die zweite Wand



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der Sägespanhaufen war nachher noch 5 mal so groß ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




dann gings los mit der Decke,..hier mal Finn beim Festschrauben der Rigipsplatten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist das erste mal das wir sowas gemacht haben
haben natürlich die latten vergessen
sonst wäre das wesentlich grader geworden...ärgerlich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja osbplatten hätten uns an der decke auch eine menge arbeit erspart ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vor allem diese Sauerrei



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das hier sieht zwar nach totaler unfähigkeit aus,a ber ich zeigs es trotzdem mal....
gewebeband vergessen und die mischung war nicht so das wahre...
nachher ist noch nen freund von mir vorbeigekommen (der weis wie sowas geht) 
und hat unsen mist korrigiert ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------

das ich euch jetzt nicht nur mit dreckigen Werkstattausbaubildern langweile hier auch mal was glänzendes:

Finn und ich haben uns mal zwei 16GB supertallent USB Sticks gekauft
die waren ideal um die zu "veredeln" ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ganz langsam und vorsichtig mit der CNC graviert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na das kanns ich doch sehen lassen oder?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir sind am überlegen ob wir die mit in den shop aufnehmen sollen,..was haltet ihr davon?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG [ΛF] Andreoid & [ΛF] finnzwerg


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. November 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*

@Andreoid die Rigipsplatten werden immer versetzt befestigt.  Aber trotzdem coole Bilder.


----------



## Klutten (11. November 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*

Die Sticks sind qool. Sind mir für diesen Zweck auch schon in den Sinn gekommen als ich damals meinen 8 GiByte-Stick gekauft habe. Gehen die aktuellen Modelle immer noch so schwer aus manchem Port raus? Ich habe mir dabei nämlich schön meine Kette abgerissen und der zweite hatte dann schon so ein Nylon-Bändchen dran, welches auch nicht gerade vertrauenerweckend ist.


----------



## icecold (11. November 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*

Sach mal seit ihr nicht schon mal umgezogen und habt davon Bilder ins Luxx Forum( wars glaub ich) gestellt?

Aber ich finds gut das ihr so was macht macht sicher Spass.


MfG icecold


----------



## Udel0272 (11. November 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*

eher weniger... du bist nämlich nicht der einzige der seine ideeen verwirklicht haben möchte...das sind pro tag ~ 2 leute ^^

Ich würde natürlich die Technische zeichnug auf nen kasten bier kleben wenn ich einen kühler bräuchte und auch nicht voher anfragen sondern losschicken das bier mit zeichnung!!!

So nun zu eurer neuen werkstatt sieht echt gut aus da kann man bestimmt besser werkelt als in der alten höle vorher!!


----------



## Masterwana (11. November 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*



Klutten schrieb:


> Die Sticks sind qool. Sind mir für diesen Zweck auch schon in den Sinn gekommen als ich damals meinen 8 GiByte-Stick gekauft habe. Gehen die aktuellen Modelle immer noch so* schwer aus manchem Port raus?* Ich habe mir dabei nämlich schön meine Kette abgerissen und der zweite hatte dann schon so ein Nylon-Bändchen dran, welches auch nicht gerade vertrauenerweckend ist.



Raus?  Ich bekomm die kaum REIN!
Mein Case und mein Autoradio haben sich mittlerweile dran "gewöhnt" 
Mein Bruder kümmert sich grade um die PCs inder FH! 

BT:
Schöne Kühler hapt ihr da.
Aber am meisten gefällt mir euer Rasen. Jetzt müsst ihr nur noch wissen wann das nächste mal Fotos für Google Earth gemacht werden. 
Und viel gelingen in euer neuen Werkstatt.


----------



## Andreoid (18. November 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*



Klutten schrieb:


> Die Sticks sind qool. Sind mir für diesen Zweck auch schon in den Sinn gekommen als ich damals meinen 8 GiByte-Stick gekauft habe. Gehen die aktuellen Modelle immer noch so schwer aus manchem Port raus? Ich habe mir dabei nämlich schön meine Kette abgerissen und der zweite hatte dann schon so ein Nylon-Bändchen dran, welches auch nicht gerade vertrauenerweckend ist.





Masterwana schrieb:


> Raus? Ich bekomm die kaum REIN! Mein Case und mein Autoradio haben sich mittlerweile dran "gewöhnt"
> Mein Bruder kümmert sich grade um die PCs inder FH!
> BT:
> Schöne Kühler hapt ihr da.
> ...


oh ja ,..hab gedacht ich zerstöre mit den usb port...werde da evtl mal drüberfräsen,..geht mal garnicht wie schwer der reingeht

@ klutten sag mal das carbon was ihr gefräst habt... habt ihr da keine angst wegen der kerbwirkung bei dem absatz den ihr da gefräst habt? oder kommt die aussparung nach unten?
konnt bisher keine erfahrungen mit carbon sammeln,..hab das noch nie in den fingern gehabt geschweige denn bearbeitet.



icecold schrieb:


> Sach mal seit ihr nicht schon mal umgezogen und habt davon Bilder ins Luxx Forum( wars glaub ich) gestellt?
> Aber ich finds gut das ihr so was macht macht sicher Spass.
> MfG icecold


jop das war aus dem luxx...da ist unser größter un ältester bastelthread
2000 antworten, 180.000 hits seit Mai 2007 
sind 2007 auf 2008 von finn zu mir umgezogen weil der nachbar aus dem ersten stock probleme mit unseren basteleien im keller hatte 
menschen gibts



Udel0272 schrieb:


> Ich würde natürlich die Technische zeichnug auf nen kasten bier kleben wenn ich einen kühler bräuchte und auch nicht voher anfragen sondern losschicken das bier mit zeichnung!!!
> 
> So nun zu eurer neuen werkstatt sieht echt gut aus da kann man bestimmt besser werkelt als in der alten höle vorher!!


hehe,..finn und ich sind nicht so die bier trinker ;P 
ich sage mal es komtm imemr drauf an,.wenn es eine kleinigkeit ist dann kann man das mal eben machen, wie z.b. bei nem agb deckel ein g1/4" gewinde hinzufügen oder sowas


@ usbstick,... bis jetzt hat sich nicht so wirklich jemand dafür interessiert dewegen denke ich das wir das bleiben lassen

weiter gehts mit dem Ausbau:

Finn hatte Angst dass man im Winter kalte Füße bekommt
und hat den Boden noch zusätzlich gedämmt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gut geschützt beim Arbeiten mit der Kreissäge



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die Säge kreischt los



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



heute mal ein anderer Kameramann
(ich hockte zu dem Zeitpunkt mit nem frisch operierten Leistenbruch zuhause)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis ins letzte Stück wurde der neue Boden verlegt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fertig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ob es jetzt was gebracht hat weis ich nicht...
wir haben da ja nie ohne den holzboden gearbeitet


Die 2 bessten Helfer während des Ausbaus...Heizlüfter und Musik 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




-------------------------------------------

hier mal 2 komplette Rundumansichten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://anfi-tec.de/forenbilder/ausbau2/gr9.JPG

für eine große Ansicht klickt ihr auf die links unter den Bildern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://anfi-tec.de/forenbilder/ausbau2/gr10.JPG

-------------------------------------------

draußen war es -10°C und das hat man durch die einfachverglastenfenster schon sehr gemerkt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann gings weiter mit dem innenausbau
zuerst wurden ein paar schubladen gemacht
die eigneten sich gut als unterlage beim sägen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die erste werkbank (mit sitzehöhe) wurde eingezogen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



draußen wirds dunkel.. eher rot  und die 2 baslter sind platt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja das reicht auch.... sie durften dann wieder nach hause gehen ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------

jetzt wieder was für alle die, welche hier nicht wegen dem werkstattausbau reingucken:

meine schwester hatte sich einen Dell laptop gekauft und der war ihr zu unpersönlich
da hab ich mal das logo rausgehebelt und 2 plaketten zum gravieren vorgedreht

erster versucht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da hat die cnc noch bei dem "n" rumgespackt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



unschwer zu eraten wie sie heißt ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hoffe das ich das nächste mal etwas interessanteres für euch habe als gravierarbeiten


----------



## icecold (18. November 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*



Andreoid schrieb:


> jop das war aus dem luxx...da ist unser größter un ältester bastelthread
> 2000 antworten, 180.000 hits seit Mai 2007
> sind 2007 auf 2008 von finn zu mir umgezogen weil der nachbar aus dem ersten stock probleme mit unseren basteleien im keller hatte
> menschen gibts



Ja das stand da auch drin aber  2000 Antworten und 180 kHits sind net schlecht.
Aber ihr macht auch schöne Kühler die auch von Preis her auch gut sind

Kann man davon eigendlich gut leben oder ist das mehr nur so als Hobby und ihr versucht kostendeckend zu arbeiten?

MfG icecold


----------



## Der Maniac (18. November 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*

So wie das auf den Bildern aussieht soll Kostendeckend gearbeitet werden..^^ Ob das auch funktioniert ist die Frage


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. November 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*

@icecold ist zur Zeit ne Wochenendarbeit. Die beiden Arbeiten/Studieren ja noch....


----------



## Klutten (18. November 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*



			
				Andreoid schrieb:
			
		

> @ klutten sag mal das carbon was ihr gefräst habt... habt ihr da keine angst wegen der kerbwirkung bei dem absatz den ihr da gefräst habt? oder kommt die aussparung nach unten?
> konnt bisher keine erfahrungen mit carbon sammeln,..hab das noch nie in den fingern gehabt geschweige denn bearbeitet.



Kerbwirkungen sind bei Carbon durch die vielen Fasern glücklicherweise nicht ganz so dramatisch und ja, die Kante kommt natürlich nach unten. Sicher setzt das die Festigkeit herunter, aber so stabil wie 2,6mm Carbon sind, macht das an einem CPU-Sockel sicher nichts aus - bei den minimalen Kräften und Momenten. Selbst die Teile in 1,5mm überstehen hier ihren Dienst tadellos.

Was das Bearbeiten angeht, ist es natürlich eine Katastrophe. Normale Hartmetallfräser geben schon extrem früh den Geist auf und der schwarze Staub ist extrem giftig und setzt sich zudem überall hin. Das bedeutet -> Spezialfräser und Absaugung sind Pflicht. Aber was macht man nicht alles für solch feine Teile.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. November 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*

Irgendwoher scheint aber genug Geld für ne feine Werkstatt zu kommen 

(wenn ich daran denke, dass ich schon zum bohren eines geraden Loches erstmal den Bohrmaschienenständer ausm Keller holen und danach mein Zimmer sauber machen muss, weil ich nicht mal ne Bastelecke geschweige den so was feines habe  )


----------



## Andreoid (26. November 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*

gut davon leben,..der war gut ^^
es ist ein hobby. es dient ja nicht zur bereicherung, sondern um den basteldrang auszuleben und es reicht grade so das es sich refinanziert. du glaubst garnich was so ein oller fräser mal eben kostet...und wie unglaublich schnell der hinn ist

kommen wir mal zu einem teil der währen dem basteln auf gar keinen fall fehlen darf (für mich zumindest)

genau musik ^^

ich hatte noch 2 große PA Lautsprecher übrig, bei denen aber die Hochtöner zerschossen waren



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aufgemacht und nachgeguckt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die kleinen haardrähte waren von den kontakstellen abgerissen -.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sehr fein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also aus dem kleber rausgefriemelt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einen neuen dickeren draht eingelötet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oben wieder raus, und festlöten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



getestet funktioniert  - zusammenbauen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ab damit in die neue werkstatt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-------------------------------------------------------

in der werkstatt ging es natürlich auch weiter.
alle schubladen waren fertig und die arbeitsplatten wurden komplettiert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aufbewahrungsmöglichkeiten mit kramkisten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch jede menge anderen kram was wir von mir in die neue werkstatt geschafft haben
und einen neuen heizstahler haben wir uns auch gekauft



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



computer für die cnc steuerungen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



------------------------------------------------------


zu guter letzt noch etwas für die waküabhängigen:
ich habe mal getestet ob sich Soleil vollkupferkühler wirtschaftlich herstellen lassen können:
3 Stück habe ich gefräst
Ansicht von unten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




fertig bearbeitet (geschliffen/gewinde/etc) von unten mit Oring



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oberseite



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andreoid (26. November 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*

hier der letze teil des posts:


komplettiert mit halterung boden und schrauben sah er dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





wir werden den deckel erstmal hier behalten und untersuchen ob sich ein materialwechsel im deckel auf die leistung des kühlers auswirkt

in großen mengen (wirtschaftliche herstellung) wie die Soleil POM-Deckel *lässt sich der vollkupferdeckel mit unseren aktuellen Mitteln jedoch NICHT herstellen*

für alle die ihn noch nicht kennen:

Soleil01 (11.2008 erschienen) mit schwarzem Pom-Deckel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





probleme den vollcudeckel herzustellen sind:
die Fase ausen am deckel (nicht mit dem bisherigen kantenfasegerät für die kunststoffdeckel machbar)
die versenkten schrauben
das gewindeschneiden ger G1/4" gewinde (muss ich von hand machen, weil der akkuschrauber es nciht schafft)
größere fertigungstoleranz überschreitungen weil das material einfach zu schwer zu bearbeiten ist als kunststoff
evtl können wir vollkupferdeckel wirtschaftlich später mit der großen cnc
herstellen, dann würde aber ein maneller werkzeugwechsel arg aufhalten

d.h. eine Werkzeugwechselspindel für die große cnc muss her...
(die kosten aber in der benötigten größe mal eben 10.000€ inkl
zubehör wie werkzeugaufnahmen, frequenzumrichter, pneumatische ansteuerung) 
hmm,...also sparen sparen sparen :'(


----------



## Klutten (26. November 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*

Da ich den Kühler nun auch kennengelernt habe, kann ich nur sagen - sehr schick der Kupferdeckel. Die Struktur sieht auch klasse aus, bedeutet aber auch einen gesteigerten Fräsaufwand. So geht es uns bei unserem HD5870-Kühler, wo die Struktur einen Großteil der Fräsarbeit einnimmt.


----------



## netheral (26. November 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*

Echt tolle Kühler, die ihr da baut, auch wenn ich eher ein Kupfer-Nichtmöger bin. (im Deckel, der Boden muss ja fast)  Finde da POM deutlich schöner. Sieht echt wie eloxiertes Alu aus mit dem Finish.
Aber trotzdem: Ihr habt es einfach drauf. Der Solei wäre fast in meinen PC gekommen.

Darf ich mal interessehalber fragen? Kostet nur die Wechselapparatur für die große CNC 10 Stangen oder die ganze Fräse? Ersteres fände ich schon sehr brutal.


----------



## Andreoid (26. November 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*

es ist das erste 

:'(

die fräse selbst kostet dann ~ nochmal soviel je nach ausführung...und das wenn man schon viele teile selber bauen kann  ..das echt ekelhaft

ist eingetlich mit allem so im werkzeugbereich...
wenn du irgendwo ne drehbank angeboten bekommst und du denkst ,..das ist ein netter preis...
dann rechne nochmal genau das gleiche drauf wenn du auch die werkzeuge haben willst (drehmeißel 3, 4 backenfutter etc)
oder vergleichs mim auto,..das was die karre kostet das bläst die bestimmt auch an steuer/versicherung/spritt und verschleißteilen nochmal mit durch


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. November 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*

Also n optischer Fortschritt ist der CU-Deckel definitiv.
Wenn die komplexe Struktur zu teuer ist, könntet ihr ja mal überlegen, die Mainboardkühler in Voll-CU anzubieten.
Watercool macht seit Jahren reibach mit CU-Fetishisten, die einfach keine Alternative haben.


----------



## Andreoid (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*

das würde erst richtig gehen wenn die große schwere cnc ohne probleme läuft
wäre aber in der tat nicht verkehrt. vor allem bei den UCD-Külern

Weiter gehts mit dem Einzug in die Werkstatt,...es hat sich einiges getan.
Die Dämmkiste wurde schon aufgestellt und die Steuerungs-PCs mit Monitoren installiert.
Wirkt im Vergleich zur alten Werkstatt richtig verloren in dem Raum 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doch bevor die CNCs wieder einziehen konnten, mussten die erst gewartet werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Aodellbau-Aluminium-CNCs vertragen die Kühlmittelsuppe und das Kupfer in keinster Weise.
Die CNC-Sockel sind total korrodiert. So eine AluCNC ist nix für die Ewigkeit wenn man Wasserkühler herstellt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann ab mit den Maschinchen in die Kiste, und die Produktion beginnt ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Große Werkstätten wollen große Maschinen beherbergen 
Unser neuer Helfer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



praktisch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




obwohl wir in der neuen Werkstatt Fenster haben, darf Eines nich fehlen,
Das Poster aus der ersten Werkstatt... ist ja nun mittlerweile die Dritte ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-----------------------------------------------------------------

ein paar User haben gefragt ob wir den Soleil nicht auch mit Plexiglasdeckel
bauen könnten:

hier mal ein Bsp mit einem alten Modell
ohne Fase, ohne Gravur und ohne versenkte Schrauben.
Ich hatte das mal als Sonderanfertigung für einen User gemacht,
dem bewusst war das der Deckel Spannungrisse bekommen könnte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lieder haben die Plexideckel die wir bisher gefertigt haben zu 80% alle Spannungsrisse an den Anschlussgewinden bekommen.
Ob wir das Problem nun mit tempern aus der Welt bekommen, oder ob die Schlüsse immer nur zu fest eingeschraubt wurden weis ich absolut nicht.
Tatsache ist, dank der POM Deckel haben wir solche Probleme nicht mehr. Ist aber bei dem Soleil sehr schade.
Den Plexisoleildeckel den ich oben gefräst hatte, da weis ich aber nicht ob dieser Deckel noch bei dem User existiert...
Ich könnte evtl nochmal ein paar Plexideckel Fräsen, wäre dann jedoch nur für Sockel 1156 und 1366 (wegen einer neuen optimierten deckelform beim soleil). Aussehen tuts auf jeden fall toll ...


----------



## MetallSimon (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*

sieht ja schon recht gut aus in eurer werkstatt
was nehmt ihr den fürn plexiglas???


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*

Hi!

hhmmm - also so ein Deckel mit Pexideckel würde mich für mein nächstes Projekt (Sockel 1366) durchaus interessieren.

Wenn Ihr Euch da überwinden könntet, wäre es schon schön.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Xylezz (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*

Der Soleil mitm CU Deckel ist echt lecker


----------



## FatalMistake (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*

oh mann...hab mir jz jedes einzelne Wort reingezogen....ich will auch so ne werkstatt (inkl den tollen Maschinen ) haben....
aber als 17 jähriger HTLer is das finaziell nicht gar soooo einfach.... so ne Drehbank kostet ja schon ein paar tausend Euro. wenn man eine ordentliche will...

Hab mir auch eure HP angesehn...ich find die Kühler alle optisch sehr gut!

Wie sind eure Kühler eigentlich leistungsmäßig? Können sie z.B. mit nem Heatkiller mithalten? 

ich verfolge euren Thread auf jeden Fall 
mfg


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*



> Wie sind eure Kühler eigentlich leistungsmäßig? Können sie z.B. mit nem Heatkiller mithalten?


Der CPU Kühler ist nicht extrem gut. DeXgo - Wasserkühlung-Testbericht: WaKü CPU-Kühler Roundup 6 (Seite 11)
Bei den MB Kühlern tut sich denke ich mal nicht viel.


----------



## Andreoid (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*

naja in anderen tests waren die beiden kühler anders rum
deswegen würde ich sagen kann man die tests nich so genau nehmen
und es sollte jeder selber herausfinden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(blaue balken) dieses mal war der exfrs schlechter (bei dexgo war der ja besser)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit nem HK halten die aber leider noch nicht mit

naja letzens meinte ein user noch zu mir das der soleil unterschiedlich skaliert wenn man die halteschrauben unterschiedlich festzieht  (was wir selbst noch nicht getestet haben) ..also ist der kühler in der hinsicht auch noch verbessungsfähig und tests mit unserer halterung ohne drehmomentvorgabe nicht wirklich reproduzierbar ^^...kein wunder das alles unterscheidlich ist -.-


----------



## Andreoid (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*

mal etwas neues aus der neuen werkstatt  

wer kann jetzt schon erkennen was das ist?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



konservendeckel hier braucht man auch noch dazu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und einen großen kräftigen schraubstock



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



genau.. unser Anfi-tec Logo als positiv Form



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aus messing



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und eine kunststoffgegenseite



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



insgesammt ergibt das eine logostanze ;D
man lege also einen konservendeckel ein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



finger weg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und fest zudrehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fertig 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ganze macht man dann ein paar mal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt hab ich euch den deckel gezeigt...fehlt noch das gegenstück...
aber das bleibt ja nicht ungefüllt

man nehme je:
eine leerdose
einen eXFRS CPU Kühler
mit Montagematerial
und Anleitung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier der Kühler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



erst die leerdose ein wenig auspolstern



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kühler einlegen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiter auspolstern



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fertig ist die exklusivste wasserkühlerverpackung aller zeiten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skdiggy (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*

hah geil


----------



## ohje (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*

Sehe ich das richtig, dass ihr die Platten fest montiert habt und der Schraubstock nur noch als Logopresse dient? Geil 

Verfolge aufmerksam die Bauberichte aus euer Werkstatt, hoffe es gibt bald wieder neue Bilder zu bestaunen! Weiter so!


----------



## DaxTrose (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*

Die Idee mit der Dose fand ich seit dem Bericht in der PCGHX sehr geil. Aber irgendwie fehlt noch ein schickes Etikett!


----------



## ohje (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*

Weniger ist manchmal mehr


----------



## Blödmannskarl (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*

Sau geil, werde hier in Zukunft öfters sein.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*

jop echt super die entwicklung^^
Glückwunsch zum einjährigen 

freue mich schon auf meine Mobo-Kühler 
Was macht ihr eig wenn ihr euer studium beendet habt?
bleibt das Geschäft erhalten?


----------



## Andreoid (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*



DaxTrose schrieb:


> Die Idee mit der Dose fand ich seit dem Bericht in der PCGHX sehr geil. Aber irgendwie fehlt noch ein schickes Etikett!


hatten wir uns auch mal überlegt,..aber so aufkleber sind erst ab riesen stückzahlen preisgünstig... ansonsten spielt sich das im eurobereich ab... und das iss zu hart


ohje schrieb:


> Weniger ist manchmal mehr


so kann mans dann auch rechtfertigen ^^



Blödmannskarl schrieb:


> Sau geil, werde hier in Zukunft öfters sein.


freut mich 



KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> jop echt super die entwicklung^^
> Glückwunsch zum einjährigen
> 
> freue mich schon auf meine Mobo-Kühler
> ...


war ja zwar jetzt nur das shopjubiläum ^^ aber danke.. ...anfi-tec gibbet ja schon was länger -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...2-12-09-advents-rabattaktion.html#post1242421


heute gibt es nur etwas kurzes über unsere CNC Fräse

wir haben uns eine 2te Hochfrequenzspindel für die kleinere CNC gekauft.
Diese musste nun Befestigt werden.
Also eine Aluminiumplatte zurechtgeschnitten und die entsprechenden Haltelöcher gebohrt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so gibt das aber ein risen gepantsche mit dem Schmiermittel.
Das schwarze Rechteckige Kunststoffstück um den Spindelhals ist schon eine luftsperre aus Pom.
die Spindel hat zur kühlung ein paar luftkanäle und das ist quasi wie ein Fön.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neben der Halteplatte bedarf es dann also noch einem Spritzwasserschutz
wegen der Kühschmiermitteleinsetzung.
Das sollte möglichst schnell und praktisch ab und dranmachbar sein und die luft nicht nach unten leiten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also eine plexiplatte der Spindeln angepasst,..mit nem heißluftfön, und an den stellen
zwischen Pomluftsperre und Laufauslass an der Spindel die Durchlässe für den SPritzschutz reingebohrt.
umgespannt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ausgefeilt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann brauchen wir noch etwas flexibles...
Doppelseitiges Klebeband zum Befestigen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann etwas Kunststofffolie



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Spindel mit Halter sieht dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann die Pom-luftsperre:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und der Spritzschutz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




der Schutz klemmt einfach durch die Materialspannung vom Plexi.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem Bild kann man die Luftkanäle auch gut sehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und so darf das ganze dann beim Kühlerfräsen rumsauen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




---------------------------------------------------

in der werkstatt friert man sich zur zeit den ar*** ab 

so sieht der Staubsaugerinhalt bei den temperaturen aus ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explosiv (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Klasse, echt interessant euch zuzuschauen. Ich bin zwar kein Wasserkühler-Nutzer, aber trotzdem *Abo* .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## liofly (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*



Andreoid schrieb:


> in der werkstatt friert man sich zur zeit den ar*** ab
> 
> so sieht der Staubsaugerinhalt bei den temperaturen aus ^^
> 
> http://pic.leech.it/i/7cacc/f3aaba3dsc07266.jpg



Wie kalt ist es denn bei euch, wenn sogar schon der Staubsaugerinhalt zusammengefriert? 

Ist aber wirklich klasse was ihr da in eurer Werkstatt zustandebringt


----------



## Madz (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Klasse, echt interessant euch zuzuschauen. Ich bin zwar kein Wasserkühler-Nutzer, aber trotzdem *Abo* .
> 
> Gruß Explosiv


Was nicht ist...  Die Anfis würde ich auf jeden Fall immer wieder kaufen. Super Qualität, Kundenfreundlichkeit und vor allem deutsche Qualitätsfertiggung.


----------



## Nucleus (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Bin gerade über den Thread gestolpert und bin begeistert.

Super Dokumentation und ein Arbeitselan, der wohl so schnell keine Konkurrenz zu befürchten hat 

Ich habe mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt, dass Eure Chipsatzkühler universal sind.

Hätte ich das vorher gewusst hätte ich meine Mainboard-Kühlung von Euch gekauft 

Beim nächsten Board komme ich aber sicher auf Euch zurück


----------



## Madz (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



> Ich habe mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt, dass Eure Chipsatzkühler universal sind.


Jupp, die UCDS kommen mit mehreren Halterungen. Kannst ja deine Kühler verkaufen(so lange sie noch handelbar sind) und auf Anfis umrüsten.


----------



## Nucleus (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Nach dem Stress den ich die letzten Tage hatte, bis die Kiste endlich wieder lief...? 

Nein, danke - aber wenn es in Zukunft auch noch Kühler von AF gibt, die man umrüsten kann, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei 

Die sehen ja auch recht schick aus.

Eine Frage habe ich aber dennoch:

Wie siehts aus mit geschwungenen Rändern der POM-Deckel?

Gerade das finde ich bei meinen EK-Kühlern so schick:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß, dass die geschwungenen Seiten durch die POM-Halterungen so aussehen und die Kühler deswegen (wenn überhaupt) bedingt universal einsetzbar sind.

Aber lässt sich da vielleicht etwas machen?

Ist jetzt keine Kritik, sondern nur ein Vorschlag, damit es den Moddern vielleicht mehr Anklang findet...


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ich bereue es irgendwie auch keine Anfi's genohmen zu haben. Allein der "Mehrpreis" und die Wartezeit haben mich abgeschreckt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Hi!

@Android: tröstet Euch: Ihr seid nicht die Einzigen, die sich den Allerwertesten abfrieren: ich stehe die kommende Nacht auch mindestens 4 Stunden bei 30 km/h vorne drauf und kann keine dicken Klamotten tragen.....

@KingPiranhas: ich würde das nicht so eng sehen: die Wakü baust Du bestimmt nicht in einer Woche zusammen und sie hält auch länger als die anderen Teile - gerade die AnfiTecs, weil sie universal einsetzbar sind.
Da lohnt es sich meiner Meinung nach schon, etwas zu warten und ein paar Euro mehr auszugeben.
Die EK-Kühler - und auch alle anderen, die nicht universal sind - kannst Du beim Wechsel vom Mainboard mit weggeben - die AnfiTecs auf's nächste Board umschrauben.
Und: wie lange ist ein Mainboard denn heutzutage aktuell? Ist doch schon nach ein paar Monaten veraltet - leider.
Spätestens in dem Moment, wo Du das Board wechselst, hast Du die Mehrkosten wieder 'raus.
(Deswegen hast Du mehrpreis ja auch in "" gesetzt).

Ich bin mir noch nicht schlüssig, ob ich AnfiTecs nehme, weil ich einen Komplettkühler haben will.
Ich habe mich aber noch nicht so genau informiert, weil ich das Projekt erst im Sommer starten kann.
Eines steht aber fest: es gibt (fast) nur zwei Varianten für meine Kühler; beides keine 'etablierten' Hersteller (wie Waatercool, EK usw.) - und einer der möglichen Lieferanten ist AnfiTec.

Vielleicht mische ich ja auch - habe ja dann genug zu kühlen.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## KingPiranhas (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

@Schienenbruch ich habe Kühler von MIPS.  Wie es immer ist, will man nicht "zuviel" Geld ausgeben... hinterher bereut man es, es nicht getan zu haben.


----------



## KingKokosnuss (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Die sind ja echt geil die Kühler, wenn ich mal auf ne Wakü umsteige schau ich mal bei euch vorbei ! 

P.S: Ne geile Tastatur habt ihr da neben der cnc


----------



## Andreoid (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Madz schrieb:


> Jupp, die UCDS kommen mit mehreren Halterungen. Kannst ja deine Kühler verkaufen(so lange sie noch handelbar sind) und auf Anfis umrüsten.


ja die UCDs sind ne super sache 



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Ich bereue es irgendwie auch keine Anfi's genohmen zu haben. Allein der "Mehrpreis" und die Wartezeit haben mich abgeschreckt.


die "wartezeit" ist eingetlich immer recht varriabel und muss nicht unbedingt immer ewig lang sein ^^... teilweise kanns vorkommen das die bestellung unsere werkstatt am folgetag der bestellung verlässt...und macnmal dauerts eben 2 wochen...z.b. bei ner eXFRS bestellung
das doofe ist halt das ich nur am woe in Köln bin und immo schränkt das studium auch sehr ein,..so bleibt die werkstattarbeit grade am finn hängen während ich in der wg nur die buchhaltung machen kann. läuft halt alles neben studium/ausbildung.


KingKokosnuss schrieb:


> Die sind ja echt geil die Kühler, wenn ich mal auf ne Wakü umsteige schau ich mal bei euch vorbei !
> P.S: Ne geile Tastatur habt ihr da neben der cnc


mach das 

naja insgesammt möchte ich hier keinen beratungsthread draus machen,..dafür gibts ja unseren supportbereich hier im pcghforum Anfi-tec Infothread

die tastatur ist eigentlich super 
abwaschbar und es können keine späne reinfallen ^^... werden die aber demnächst wieder durch normale tastaturen ersetzen.. weil der druckpunkt der gummietasten einfach schlecht ist.


----------



## Nucleus (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

@André

Hast was zu meinem Vorschlag zu sagen?
Oder war das von mir vielleicht sogar unangebracht...?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Und: wie lange ist ein Mainboard denn heutzutage aktuell? Ist doch schon nach ein paar Monaten veraltet - leider.
> Spätestens in dem Moment, wo Du das Board wechselst, hast Du die Mehrkosten wieder 'raus.



Also mein letztes Board hab ich 5 Jahre genutzt und wäre es dann nicht kaputtgegangen, wäre ein weiteres Jahr denkbar gewesen. Das aktuelle ist für min. 4 Jahre gedacht.
Es stimmt zwar, das alle paar Monate neue Platinen kommen - aber einen spürbaren Unterschied gegenüber älteren Generationen, der den Neupreis rechtfertigen könnte, gibt es quasi nie. Zumindest mich hat bislang immer der Mangel an neuen CPUs für eine alte Plattform zu einem Austausch des Boards gezwungen, unter Beibehaltung anderer Komponenten hätte das nie einen Sinn ergeben.

(was nicht heißen soll, dass Mainboardkühler ohne austauschbare Haltung sinnvoll wären, denn auch nach 5 Jahren muss man 100€ an 100% intakten Kühlern nicht in den Müll schmeißen. Einige Hersteller torpedieren aber selbst dieses System, in dem sie schlicht die Produktion neuer Halterungen nach einiger Zeit einstellen. Ich hab jetzt nur Kühler gekauft, die ich bei Bedarf selbst anpassen kann)


----------



## Andreoid (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Nucleus schrieb:


> @André
> 
> Hast was zu meinem Vorschlag zu sagen?
> Oder war das von mir vielleicht sogar unangebracht...?


habs nicht verstanden wie du das mit dem geschwungenen meintest


----------



## Nucleus (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Naja - geschwungen ist wohl der falsche Ausdruck.

Was ich meinte sind einfach nicht quadratische oder quaderförmige Formen bei den POM-Deckeln, sondern mit ein paar Kurven drin - oder versetzte Deckel oder sowas.

Wie eben auf dem Bild, das ich gepostet hatte.


----------



## h_tobi (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Genial, was ihr da auf die Beine stellt.
Werde euch im Auge behalten, im Sommer ist bei mir ne Wakü geplant und eure Boardkühler sind einfach genial.


----------



## KingPiranhas (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

@Nuci kannst die Kühler ja schief montieren.


----------



## h_tobi (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Oder den Dremel nehmen. Dremel FTW.


----------



## Nucleus (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> @Nuci kannst die Kühler ja schief montieren.



Genau, oder wenn ich nen Kupferdeckel will, drehe ich einfach den ganzen Kühler um!


----------



## h_tobi (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Nucleus schrieb:


> Genau, oder wenn ich nen Kupferdeckel will, drehe ich einfach den ganzen Kühler um!



  
ohne Worte. 
Dann musst du aber Löcher ins Board bohren, sonst kriegste die Schläuche nicht druff.


----------



## Nucleus (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Klaro - die Heatspreader sind eh immer so überdimensioniert.
Da werden einfach Löcher durch gebohrt!


----------



## Andreoid (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

jungs..nich ganz so viel ot ;P



Nucleus schrieb:


> Naja - geschwungen ist wohl der falsche Ausdruck.
> 
> Was ich meinte sind einfach nicht quadratische oder quaderförmige Formen bei den POM-Deckeln, sondern mit ein paar Kurven drin - oder versetzte Deckel oder sowas.
> 
> Wie eben auf dem Bild, das ich gepostet hatte.



hmm also die kühler die ich mache sind eingetlich alle recht minimalistisch vom design her (ucds oder andere mainboardkühler)
form flows function (wie zu.b. die neuen einteiligen hohen Spannungswandlerdeckel)...
wenn schon kleine spieleren im design...dann müssen die schon richtig was hermachen,.. sehr ansprechend im detail aber auch im ganzen sein,.. siehe den auf 50 stück limitierten eXFRS

hier mit 775er halterung...fotografiert von dem user tremeloes




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das war der erste kühler den wir in einer dose ausgeliefert haben


----------



## h_tobi (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Hammerteil, 

perfekt, schlicht und edel. 
Ist die Werkstatt jetzt fertig, oder gibt es noch neues zu vermelden?


----------



## Nucleus (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Genau solche Schätzchen meine ich


----------



## DAEF13 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Sooo

ich hab jetzt auch mal euren Thread/Fred gefunden und wollte mal sagen dass eure Kühler echt geil verarbeitet sind

Ich habe einen NBSB005 (jetzt ratet mal welches Board) und auch die Kühlleistung: TOP. Es gibt jetzt zwar keinen/wenige/sehr wenige Vergleichskühler die aufs P5N-D passen aber im Gegensatz zu dem Originalbrocken der da drauf klebt ist die leistung echt ein Traum.

Also macht weiter so! Wenn ich mir irgendwann mal nen neues Board kaufe werd ich mich wieder mal in eurem Shop umsehen.


----------



## Andreoid (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Hammerteil,
> 
> perfekt, schlicht und edel.
> Ist die Werkstatt jetzt fertig, oder gibt es noch neues zu vermelden?


die wird glaube ich nie fertig werden 
und kurz bevor se das ist werden wir uns wohl eh weider was größeres suchen oder müssen gehen XD,..so wars bisher immer



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Sooo
> 
> ich hab jetzt auch mal euren Thread/Fred gefunden und wollte mal sagen dass eure Kühler echt geil verarbeitet sind
> 
> Also macht weiter so! Wenn ich mir irgendwann mal nen neues Board kaufe werd ich mich wieder mal in eurem Shop umsehen.


mach das  freut mich das dir unsere Modelle gefallen


Momentan posten wir leider nicht so viel  
Finn kümmert sich unter der Woche in der Werkstatt um das nötigste
und hat grade auch sehr viel mit seiner Ausbildung um die Ohren.
Ich bin hauptsächlich in meiner WG in Krefeld und mitten in der Klausurphase.
Kümmer mich nebenbei noch um Neuerungen wie z.B. Setzusammenstellungen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.anfi-tec.de/Kompatibilitaetsliste.pdf

Trotz dass wir beide auserhalb von Anfi-tec grade viel viel viel zu tun haben
gibt es bei uns nicht nur online ein paar kleine Veränderungen 

Unsere Werkstatt bekommt Zuwachs!
Einer meiner ehemaligen Ausbilder hat bei seiner Hobbywerkstattauflösung an mich gedacht,
und hat mir seine gut erhaltene Robling Drehbank verkauft 
Die habe ich zusammen mit nem guten Kumpel und einem viel zu kleinen Anhänger abgeholt.

An der Decke war ein Kettenzug an nem Stahlträger befestigt...der Kettenzug war jedoch
hoffnungslos mit der Drehe überfordert, das wir sogar die Palette unter der Drehbank
rausnehmen und die Luft aus den Reifen lassen mussten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die "Kleine" wiegt wohl so um die 600-700kg.
Hier schon mal am Auto,..aber noch nicht fertig verzurrt.
Die wurde während der Fahrt noch mit der Plane abgedeckt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier sieht man die unnötig mitgenommene Palette 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



unser lieber Nachbar hat uns mit seiner Ameise beim Abladen geholfen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt steht die Drehe erst mal auf einer Palette und wartet das sie in die Werkstatt einziehen darf 
Denn bevor das passiert muss erst noch ein ordentliches Fundament gegossen werden.
Dazu benötigt man 1. ein bisschen Holz für nen Rahmen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder direkt einen Kindersarg :X



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da soll sie später mal stehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann noch mit der Kreissäge und dem Brecheisen den Boden an der entsprechenden Stelle entfernt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Beton,..aber der kommt erst wenn es wieder etwas wärmer ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bevor jetzt Fragen kommen, ob wir jetzt auch Tüllen herstellen,..nein
erstens steht die Drehe noch nicht und zweitens ist die konventionell
(sprich kein CNC Maschine für Serienfertigung). Aber ich hoffe das sie
uns noch ein paar mehr Möglichkeiten beim Baslten von anderen Dingen
als Wasserkühlern eröffnent. Und das wird sie 

btw...
mitte nächste Woche bekomme ich von dem User fhantastic aus dem Forumdeluxx
ein EVGA P55 FTW ausgeliehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Denkt an genug Eisen im Fundament, nicht , das das gute Teil
irgendwann schief steht.


----------



## DAEF13 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ich habe eine Frage zu euren Kühlern:

Passt der UCD grande auch auf das EVGA X58 SLI *LE*?
Wenn nicht, habt ihr dafür auch schon Kühler in Planung? Vllt. sogar Fullcover?
Wäre echt super wenn's dafür irgendwann auch mal Kühler von euch geben würde, 
weil ich schon nen i7 in Planung habe


----------



## Andreoid (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage zu euren Kühlern:
> 
> Passt der UCD grande auch auf das EVGA X58 SLI *LE*?
> Wenn nicht, habt ihr dafür auch schon Kühler in Planung? Vllt. sogar Fullcover?
> ...


also die spawas sind denen vom P55 bestimmt änlich
und ob der grande auf die nb passt kann ich dir so nich sagen
http://www.evga.com/PRODUCTS/IMAGES/GALLERY/141-BL-E757-TR_XL_5.jpg
ansonsten wird das hier eine sichere Antwort geben


----------



## Gebieter (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage zu euren Kühlern:
> 
> Passt der UCD grande auch auf das EVGA X58 SLI *LE*?
> Wenn nicht, habt ihr dafür auch schon Kühler in Planung? Vllt. sogar Fullcover?
> ...



Jap, das wäre echt nicht schlecht, am besten noch vernickelt  . Würde ich sofort kaufen, ne deutsche Firma unterstütze ich gerne  und ich will mein Mobo eh unter Wasser setzen.


----------



## DAEF13 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Gebieter schrieb:


> Jap, das wäre echt nicht schlecht, am besten noch vernickelt  . Würde ich sofort kaufen, ne deutsche Firma unterstütze ich gerne  und ich will mein Mobo eh unter Wasser setzen.



Nicht nur ne Deutsche Firma unterstütze ich gerne, sondern auch eine, die hier im Forum aktiv ist. Sowas nennt man Service.

Achja, vernickelt würde ich auch gerne haben...


----------



## P37E (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

wirklich super projekt was ihr da am laufen habt. und wenn es sich doch trägt umso besser. Würde gerne mal Fotos eurer Rechner sehen die sind ja sicherlich voll AF bestückt


----------



## Andreoid (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

x58 le? da gibts doch schon was von mips vernickelt für
@ unsere Rechner  also Finn hat nen macbook ^^
und mein Wakücase ist seit 3 jahren unfertig -.-habe vernickelte kühler hier leigen.... ein umgebautes coolermaster sx1 atc. ich find einfach keine zeit das ding fertig zustellen,..wenn ich in der werkstatt bin mache ich meist andere arbeiten... und wenn ich dann wieder zuhause bin kann ich dann aber auch keine waküs mehr sehen XD

aber nun zeige ich euch mal unsere neuen Kühler fürs EVGA P55 FTW 200




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




der Entwurf des NB/SB Kühlers sah zuerst so aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


musste nach der ersten Anprobe der Plexidummys eine weitere Aussparung hinzufügen
und die Gravuren habe ich etwas reduziert...
kann man hier gut sehen warum:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier ist er schon fertig und Finn baut den Kühler grade zusammen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der NB/SB Kühler funktioniert wie unser letzer MSI 790FX fullcoverblock:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(das Bild ist von dem LUXX User Schlingel_INV)
er benutzt die Wärmeleitfähigkeit des Kupfers
Die SB hat nicht viel Wärmeleistung und so reicht eine Kupferbrücke locker aus.
Wenn dann wäre auch nur Platz für einen Kanal gewesen, was man hier sehen kann



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann hätte einer der Anschlüsse unten zwischen den Grafikkarten sitzen müssen.

Der Platz für die Spannungswanderlkühler war auch nicht grade großzügig bemessen, also musste ich wegen den G1/4" Anschlüssen in die Höhe bauen -.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zumindest konnte ich so oft verwendete Deckel weiterbenutzen..
das spart nicht nur Nerven ^^ und gibt ein einheitliches Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jedoch hätte ich lieber Finns neue tolle Deckelkreation untergebracht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PWM026 und 027 für ein 780i FTW mit einem Deckel mit Überbau und komplett aus einem Stück 
benötigen "nur" 13mm Kupferbreite mit innenliegendem Kanal und Struktur 
Beim P55 FTW hatte ich leider nur 7mm Breite zur Verfügung :'(

was sich EVGA bei den P55 NB Befestigungen denk weis ich auch nicht
so viele Halteschrauben gabs noch nie an einem Kühler,..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



******************************************
hier noch ein paar Impressionen mit 13mm Dangerden Tüllen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


finde das ist ein sehr gutes Bild geworden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


selbes Bild mal in waagerecht
http://www.anfi-tec.de/forenbilder/P55/8.JPG

et voilà



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Spannungswandlerkühler passen wohl auch auf das normale EVGA P55 FTW
wer sonst noch ein P55 EVGA hat was kein ftw ist der kann ja mal hiermit http://www.anfi-tec.de/EVGAP55skizze.pdf sein Glück versuchen ^^

werde mir wohl mal ein fotozelt zulegen müssen,..schrecklich dunkle Bilder sind das geworden -.-
tut mir leid


----------



## Klutten (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Die Chipsatzlösung mit dem großen und überstehenden Kupferteil ist wirklich nett anzusehen.


----------



## h_tobi (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Einfach nur schön, was ihr da baut. 
Komme jedes mal ins Schwärmen, wenn ich die Bilder sehe.
Was würde ich für ne schöne Fräse geben. (Träum)


----------



## Gnome (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ui, den Thread kenn ich ja gar nicht o0. Jetzt weiß ich auch endlich, wer hinter Anfi-Tec steckt . Ich dachte das wär ne recht große Firma mit paar Mitarbeitern, aber das ihr 2 das macht, find ich hammer geil. Respekt! Geile Fräsmaschine . Darf man mal fragen, wieviel man ungefähr für so ne Fräsmaschine hinblättern muss? 

Eigene Kühler zu entwickeln is schon was geiles . Tolle Arbeit macht ihr da! Weiter so!! Übrigens, schicke Designs !


----------



## Xylezz (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Für eine ordentliche CNC Fräse die man selber baut musst du mit mindestens 2000€ rechnen wenn das Teil wirklich was taugen soll...immerhin brauchst du 3 Achsen und sie muss extrem stabil gebaut sein damit sie auch wirklich gut fräst


----------



## Gnome (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Krass . Tja...das liebe gute Geld


----------



## h_tobi (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Das ist ja das Problem, sonst hätte ich mir schon längst eine gebaut/gekauft.
Aber was soll´s, dann erfreue ich mich an dem, was die Jungs hier zaubern.


----------



## Gnome (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Da geb ich dir Recht. Der Wunsch nach ner Fräse ist, wenn man sowas hier sieht recht groß, nur die Chance, sich sowas zu leisten = 0...für mich zumindest . Aber ich finds geil immermal neue Sachen zu hören, vorallem von ner Firma, die aus 2 Mann bestehen die es in ihrer Freizeit machen. Find ich absolut geil sowas


----------



## Xylezz (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ich bin gerade in der Planungsphase eines CNC-Fräsen baus als Projekt in der 12ten Klasse E-Technik Gymnasium. Aber wir kriegen auch die Mittel gestellt  Und arbeiten zu 3 daran


----------



## h_tobi (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Welche Größe wird die dann haben?
Kannst ja ein TB im Casemod- Bereich machen, würde mich drüber freuen.
Vielleicht kann man über einen großen Zeitraum eine kleine CNC doch selber bauen, ich
dachte so an DIN A4 / A3 Arbeitsbereich. Das würde für Zuhause ja masse reichen.


----------



## Xylezz (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Tut mir leid, während der Bauphase darf ich nichts Veröffentlichen aufgrund von einer Klausel in den Projektbedingungen....danach kann ich euch gerne nen kleinen Einblick geben aber erst wenn ich meine Note darauf habe  Aber sie wird groß genug sein um MoBo Komplettkühler zu fräsen


----------



## Gnome (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

A4 reicht dicke aus um paar coole Kühler selber zu fräsen. Das Problem is dann nur, Kupfer und Acetal wird nicht ganz billig sein, denke ich


----------



## High-End (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Naja aber man kann basteln, neue innovatieve Dinge entwickeln und es als Hobby betreiben, ich kenne andere Hobbys die mehr Geld kosten (siehe Autotuning)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Gnome schrieb:


> A4 reicht dicke aus um paar coole Kühler selber zu fräsen. Das Problem is dann nur, Kupfer und Acetal wird nicht ganz billig sein, denke ich



Im Vergleich zur Fräse sind die lächerlich billig. (jedenfalls bei "ein paar" Kühlern, bei "ein paar tausend" dürfte auch das Material ins Geld gehen)


----------



## Nucleus (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Sieht sehr schick aus die letzte Konstruktion.

Die letzte Stufe der Veredlung erreicht Ihr dann noch mit einer Nickel-Aktion 

Damit sähen die Kühler auf dem Board erst richtig genial aus


----------



## XE85 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

schöne Kühler - vernickelt würden sie noch besser aussehn

mfg


----------



## Andreoid (31. März 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

freut mich das euch die evga kühler gefallen 



Gnome schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich auch endlich, wer hinter Anfi-Tec steckt . Ich dachte das wär ne recht große Firma mit paar Mitarbeitern, aber das ihr 2 das macht, find ich hammer geil. Respekt!


hihi...nein keine riesen firma
wir sind ganz nah bei den Usern ^^
es kommt sogar recht oft vor das manche denken auch wir wären ein riesen unternehmen mit etlichen mitabreitern
das ist aber leider nicht immer so toll 

hier kannst du noch ein bisschen was über uns nachlesen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...2-12-09-advents-rabattaktion.html#post1242421


es gibt mal wieder etwas neues von uns...zwar kein nickel...aber es geht in die richtung

ratet mal was da an diesem bild neu ist  ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



genau die farbe! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nach ein paar tests können wir nun unsere kupferböden recht gleichmäßig dunkel färben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es ist kein richtig tiefes schwarz so wie das vom delrin oder vom oring
je nach licht eher ein dunkles grau...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



harmoniert aber dennoch verdammt gut mit dem POM



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hatte jetzt leider nur meine schreibtischlame in meiner wg zum fotos machen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



werde am woe mal bilder auf nem board nachreichen wenn ihr das sehen wollt??!!
ansonsten will noch gesagt sein das das ein neuer boden für Gigabyte P55 boards ist 
*der neue PWM031 kühler*

die farboption weise deckel bei uns im shop auszuwählen... das möchten weniger als 4% unserer kunden bei ihrer bestellung... meint ihr das eingefärbe böden eine bessere wahl wären als weiße deckel?
*was haltet ihr so von der färbung?!*


----------



## Nucleus (31. März 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Andreoid schrieb:


> werde am woe mal bilder auf nem board nachreichen wenn ihr das sehen wollt??!!



Wollen?

Wir verlangen danach! 



Andreoid schrieb:


> die farboption weise deckel bei uns im shop auszuwählen... das möchten weniger als 4% unserer kunden bei ihrer bestellung... meint ihr das eingefärbe böden eine bessere wahl wären als weiße deckel?
> *was haltet ihr so von der färbung?!*




Wenn Du noch "ordentliche" Bilder online stellst, sieht man wohl besser was Du unter Dunkelgrau verstehst.
Aber so sieht das schon mal sehr vielversprechend aus.
Gefällt mir wirklich gut 

Weiß ist gerade erst so richtig im Kommen.
Sieht man immer mal wieder in den Tagebüchern hier.

Die gefärbten Böden gehen bestimmt besser weg, aber ich würde die weißen Deckel nicht aus dem Sortiment nehmen.


----------



## Zocker24 (31. März 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Schick schick, da wird sich Marc freuen


----------



## h_tobi (31. März 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Einfach nur geil die Kühler, die sehen richtig edel aus. 
Also her mit den Bildern, bin auf das "Grau" gespannt. Für mich ist es eher fast schwarz.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Andreoid schrieb:


> nach ein paar tests können wir nun unsere kupferböden recht gleichmäßig dunkel färben



Ist das eine Beschichtung/Lackierung oder eine Oberflächenbehandlung (oxidieren?) ?


----------



## ohje (31. März 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Sehr geil sieht die neue Farbe aus! Müssen wir mit Aufpreisen für die Kühler rechnen?

Funktioniert das auch mit den Halterungen der Universal Kühler?


----------



## Andreoid (31. März 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

die böden werden chemisch oberflächenbehandelt ganz ohne farbpartikel die die wärmeleistung einschränken
falls das als optin in den shop kommt würde ein kleiner aufpreis entsprechend dem mehraufwand eingestellt...so wie bei den weisen deckeln

wollt ihr einen universellen PWM kühler? so änlich wie die UCDs? also mit so schwenkbaren laschen?


----------



## DAEF13 (31. März 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ein universeller  Kühler neben den Maßgefertigten wäre sicher auch nicht schlecht für etwas "unbekanntere" Boards...

Wieviel wäre eigentlich bei der Oberflächenbehandlung zu bezahlen?


----------



## h_tobi (31. März 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Universal ist immer gut, solltet ihr unbedingt machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Andreoid schrieb:


> wollt ihr einen universellen PWM kühler? so änlich wie die UCDs? also mit so schwenkbaren laschen?



Halte ich für wenig Praktikabel, da es zuviele Hindernisse gibt, die trotzdem stören können.
Aber wie wäre es mit eine DIY-Ausgabe? Also eine vergleichsweise großen, überstehnden Bodenplatte, in der sich jeder die gewünschten Löcher selbst bohren und das störende wegsägen kann?
(zugegeben: Eure Böden sind ziemlich dick, da sollte man zumindest eine Reihe unterschiedlicher Breiten anbieten. Aber WC war sich zu fein für den Vorschlag  )


----------



## Nucleus (31. März 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Eine DIY-Ausgabe wäre wenig universal.

Sobald man beim Boardwechsel einen anderen Lochabstand hat, der in die vorigen Löcher hinein ragt, hat man potentiell ein Problem...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Wiederverwendbar wäre sie nicht, dass stimmt (wobei eine einfache Platte mit den Haltegewinden für den Deckel günstig als Ersatzteil angeboten werden könnte) - aber universell an ein sonst nicht unterstütztes Board anpassbar schon.


----------



## Nucleus (31. März 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Das stimmt wiederum.

Universell allerdings nur ein einziges Mal


----------



## rebiirth (1. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

eine idee wäre MB kühler für das GA-MA770-UD3 zu machen


----------



## affli (1. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

grosser respekt was ihr da so leistet!


----------



## Andreoid (1. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Wieviel wäre eigentlich bei der Oberflächenbehandlung zu bezahlen?


denke mal nen euro pro boden ist realistisch



GodFatherDie schrieb:


> eine idee wäre MB kühler für das GA-MA770-UD3 zu machen


das board ist doch sicherlich mit nem UCDclassic und nem UCDsb versorgt.. habe dir aber im infothread noch den link zu den ausdruckbaren skizzen gepostet



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Ein universeller Kühler neben den Maßgefertigten wäre sicher auch nicht schlecht für etwas "unbekanntere" Boards...


naja die maßangefertigen nbsbkühler wurden dann vollkommen durch die ucds ersetzt
ob es bei den spawas anders laufen würde weis ich nicht

was ist eine DIY-Ausgabe?

über einen "abbrech"pwm kühler hatte ich auch schonn mit finn überlegt aber nach meinen erfahungen funktioniert das nicht. und user selber bohren zu lassen ist änlich.. das wäre vllt für 2% der gesammtkundschaft interessant. die anderen 98% bevorzugen was fertiges ^^

habe mal änliche spawas zusammengesammelt 
 v.l.n.r. PWM 031, 030, 024, 023, 021, 015, 014, 013




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




naja das sind nun schon ein paar und alle mit dem gleichen deckel.. wenn ich die jetzt alle übereinanderlege habe ich die benötigten lochabstände:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


den 14er habe ich mal weggelassen,..der war nicht punktsymmetrisch.
aber schon recht ätzend wenn man für jedes neue board nen um 1mm abweichenden kühler zeichnen und fräsen darf ...nich? 
ich werde am woe mal einen prototypen mit UCDlaschen fertigen...ist im endeffekt nur ein beschnittener normaler pwmboden ^^


----------



## DAEF13 (1. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

6 Kühler und immer der gleiche Deckel? Respekt!
Sowas nennt man wirtschaftlich 

Ein Euro für die Beschichtung is ja mal TOP!
Ab wann bietet ihr es an?


----------



## Andreoid (1. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

6? auf dem bild zähle ich schon 8 ^^
aber der deckel passt noch auf ein paar andere modelle z.b. pwm018 aber der fiel mit seiner außenkontur ganz aus dem universalkonzept
klar muss das wirtschaftlich bleiben  sonst macht man sich nur unnötige arbeit die nerven kostet

die beschichtung müssen wir noch was testen und im falle eine shopaufnahme automatisieren


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Andreoid schrieb:


> was ist eine DIY-Ausgabe?


"Do It Yourself". Wie beschrieben: Kühler und Bodenplatte, die mehr-als-alles-abdeckt. Positon von Löchern und genaue Abmessungen sind dem Käufer und seinem Werkzeug überlassen.



> und user selber bohren zu lassen ist änlich.. das wäre vllt für 2% der gesammtkundschaft interessant. die anderen 98% bevorzugen was fertiges ^^



Bevorzugen werden das sicherlich alle, aber wenn man die Wahl zwischen "gar nichts" und "selber arbeiten" hat... 
Vorteil für euch ist jedenfalls, dass ihr nichts neu entwickeln müsst und kaum Bearbeitungsaufwand habt - Rechteck, drei Gewinde rein, fertig.



> den 14er habe ich mal weggelassen,..der war nicht punktsymmetrisch.
> aber schon recht ätzend wenn man für jedes neue board nen um 1mm abweichenden kühler zeichnen und fräsen darf ...nich?



Man fragt sich vor allen Dingen, warum die Hersteller sich nicht ebenfalls diese Mühe ersparen... . Ist zwar bei deren Stückzahlen kein großer Posten, aber "billige" neue Stanze/... vs. alte, "umsonst" Stanze/... sollte eigentlich eine einfache Entscheidung sein und der eine Millimeter wird kaum 20% höhere Taktraten ermöglichen.




DAEF13 schrieb:


> 6 Kühler und immer der gleiche Deckel? Respekt!
> Sowas nennt man wirtschaftlich



WCs mitlere Größe gibt es mit 13 Böden (passt aber auf viele neuere Boards trotzdem nicht  ) - anders geht es bei dem Variationswahn der Hersteller nicht.


----------



## DAEF13 (1. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Andreoid schrieb:


> 6? auf dem bild zähle ich schon 8 ^^



Ähhm ja  man muss schon zählen können...



> die beschichtung müssen wir noch was testen und im falle eine shopaufnahme automatisieren



Das klingt ja gut
Wann werdet ihr es denn vorraussichtlich schaffen?


----------



## Timmynator (2. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> aber "billige" neue Stanze/... vs. alte, "umsonst" Stanze/... sollte eigentlich eine einfache Entscheidung sein



Wenn es bei großen Autoherstellern schon einige Jahre und ne Wirtschaftskrise braucht um vorhandene Maschinen zu nutzen (Peugeot verwendet für den 206+ die bereits abgeschriebenen,  ursprünglich für die Produktion des 206/207 verwendeten Maschinen), kann man sich nicht mehr so sicher sein, dass andere Industrien auf dieselbe Idee kommen...

Es mag daran liegen, dass die alten Maschinen steuergewinnmindernd abgeschrieben sind und man dasselbe schließlich mit den neuen auch machen kann. Wenn mir der Staat über den Nutzungszeitraum meine Maschine bezahlt (bzw. mir in "Raten" die AHK von der Steuer abzieht) , warum nicht eine neue kaufen? Und das dt. Handels- bzw. Steuerrecht ist da noch konservativ, sobald man mit US-GAAP und IFRS rumspielt, wird eine Neuinvestition aufgrund lockerer Regelungen in den meisten Fällen noch lohnender...


----------



## lenne0815 (3. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

hey jungs, super sachen die ihr da macht, auf die drehbank bin ich ja n bissl neidisch... SEHR NEIDISCH


----------



## Andreoid (9. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Letzes Woe habe ich mal einen Prototypen mit UCDlaschen gefertigt aber nicht mehr geschafft Bilder zu machen

so sieht der in der 3D CAD aus:

mit den 3 verschienden Laschen wie bei den UCDs und 4 Montagelöcher...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich Habe Finns, schon sehr guten, Deckel noch etwas verfeinert.
Der Boden ist nun 13mm schlank und die engste Stelle des Kühlers
hat eine strömungsoptimierte Querschnittsverengung um den
Flusswiderstand möglichst gering zu halten.
Hier mal eine Schnittansicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Deckel besteht auf einem Stück Pom und hat G1/4" Gewinde.
Der Balkon, oder besser "Vorbau" ^^ ist 9mm hoch und macht so Platz
für RIO Bauteile oder Kondensatoren im CPU-PWM-Bereich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal eine 3D PDF,.zum drehen, Bauteile ausblenden...reingucken...etc
nur kühlen tut der nicht ^^
(als Tip: am bessten die "CAD-optimierte-Beleuchtung" und "gefüllte Kontur" in den Einstellungen wählen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.anfi-tec.de/forenbilder/UCD4PWM.pdf

jetzt die frage ob wir alte Modelle beibehalten sollten.. 
die UCDs haben die alten NBSB Modelle fast komplett verdrängt...und das recht erfolgreich.
Nach dem Erfolg der UCDs und das daraufhin auch andere deutsche Hersteller an universallösungen versuchten
würde es mich nicht wundern wenn nach der Markteinführung dieser universellen
PMWKühler auch noch ein paar deutsche Hersteller änliches entwickeln werden.
Das g1/4" Original gibts nur von Anfi-tec XD hehe


----------



## Nucleus (9. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Sieht viel versprechend aus - ich bin gespannt auf die Bilder


----------



## h_tobi (9. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ich finde das System super, so kann man die Kühler bei einem Boardwechsel weiter nutzen.


----------



## Andreoid (10. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

ups die bodenabmessungen oben im text vergessen ^^
Bodengröße: 13mm x *82mm*


----------



## ohje (10. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Finde ich top, gefällt mir auch optisch sehr gut. Bin gespannt wie er in Real aussieht mit geschwärztem Boden.

Gibt es eigentlich nochmal Bilder von eurer Werkstatt? Müsstet euch dort doch mittlerweile komplett eingerichtet haben?


----------



## h_tobi (10. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Stimmt, Bilder der Werkstatt wären noch mal sehr interessant.


----------



## Andreoid (10. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

ja die ist mehr oder weniger komplett...nur haben wir grade sooo ein chaos das ich mich schämen müsste wenn ich bilder zeige


----------



## Nixtreme (10. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Was mich sehr intressieren würde ist wie ihr beim Vermessen eines neuen Boards vorgeht! Immerhin kommt es ja bei eurer Arbeit auf größte Präzision an, da reicht wahrscheinlich nicht wenn man bloß nen Lineal auf's Board hält 

Ansonsten sei gesagt, dass die Arbeit von euch Jungs echt spitze ist! Wenn ich irgendwann mal auf Wakü umsteigen sollte werd ich gewiss nachschauen ob nicht das ein oder andere bei euch im Shop zu meinem Board kompatibel ist


----------



## Andreoid (10. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Nixtreme schrieb:


> Was mich sehr intressieren würde ist wie ihr beim Vermessen eines neuen Boards vorgeht! Immerhin kommt es ja bei eurer Arbeit auf größte Präzision an, da reicht wahrscheinlich nicht wenn man bloß nen Lineal auf's Board hält
> 
> Ansonsten sei gesagt, dass die Arbeit von euch Jungs echt spitze ist! Wenn ich irgendwann mal auf Wakü umsteigen sollte werd ich gewiss nachschauen ob nicht das ein oder andere bei euch im Shop zu meinem Board kompatibel ist


da hab ich doch direkt was für dich 

das ist zwar nun schon ein bisschen was her... aber hier kann man den aufwand gut sehen 
Wie bei AF ein Kühler ensteht
nach dem 43 Userboard geht es nun aber auch schon um einges flotter 
und die UCD Kühler erleichtern die Kühlversorgung auch um eine ganze menge


----------



## Nixtreme (11. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Na da kam ja meine Frage wie bestellt
Ist ja mal wirklich ein Heidenaufwand, doch das Ergebnis scheint dies ja mehr als zu rechtfertigen!


----------



## h_tobi (11. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ein sehr schöner Einblick in eure Arbeit und meinen RESPEKT dafür.


----------



## aquaphun (11. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Sehe den Tread hier zum ersten mal und ich muss sagen: HAMMER GEIL!

Leider benutz ich nen Laptop, da ist eine WK schwer vorstellbar


----------



## Timmynator (11. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

@ aquaphun: Sag das nicht, nutze es als Ansporn für ein Tagebuch  

@ "wie ein Kühler entsteht": Wow, ich wusste gar nicht, was man mit einer Schiebelehre alles anfangen kann. So ein Ding scheint nützlich zu sein...


----------



## h_tobi (11. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ohne geht es auch nicht, zumal die mit Display mittlerweile sehr günstig geworden sind.


----------



## Andreoid (12. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Timmynator schrieb:


> @ aquaphun: Sag das nicht, nutze es als Ansporn für ein Tagebuch
> 
> @ "wie ein Kühler entsteht": Wow, ich wusste gar nicht, was man mit einer Schiebelehre alles anfangen kann. So ein Ding scheint nützlich zu sein...


das ist doch nur der Anfang 

Ihr seit ja hier auch nicht nur alle scharf auf die Kühler,..sondern auch auf die Maschinchen die die Kupfer schönheiten herstellen...
ich hatte euch ja den Baubericht von unserer CNC versprochen wo wir grade sehr sehr sehr viel zeit mit verbringen

fangen wir an mit dem grundgerüst:

Ein gegossener Mineralguss mit der Kantnelänge von 700mm
(also nicht so groß wie es scheint  )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


von der lieferung auf der palette hab ich leider keine bilder..
der Guss stand erstmal ein halbes jahr bei uns eingepackt in der werkstatt auf seiner palette
weil wir mit dem ausbau der Werkstatt soviel zu tun hatten
Die Führungen/Linearschienen die wir vorher zum Gusshersteller gesendet hatte waren alle sehr sauber montiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die Kugelumlaufspindeln haben wir hier aus einem CNC forum.
20mm durchmesser..10er Steigung

bei ebay hatten wir noch
8 Führungswagen von Bosch Rexroth, MNR: R165171422 (30er größe)
4 Führungswagen von Bosch Rexroth, MNR: R165121420 (25er größe)
mit den passenden schienen geschossen

den guss hatten wir als cad vom Hersteller bekommen
den hatte ich in mein programm (Alibre) importiert
meine ersten versuche im cad sachen dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit hilfe der cad datei wollte ich eine sichere konstruktion erstellen um mal eben
einfach maße abnehmen zu können. ohne die cad darstellung hätts wohl garnichts geklappt
in der cad war ich nun noch nicht weit genug das ich mit großen teilen der cnc anfangen konnte,
also machte ich kleine notwendige sachen wie die Feingewindemuttern und Lagerblöcke.

man nehme: Messing Sechskant und einen Trennjäger



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eine hübsche kleine drehbank,..(hier noch mit einem meiner übungsstücke...
welches ich in alten foren auch schon mal gezeigt hatte)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werkzeug:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kernlochbohren



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gewindebohren



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fasen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abstechen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fast fertige Teile



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sorry für die shclechte quallität der bilder... die waren noch mim handy gemacht

soooo kommen wir zu den lagerblöcken

die habe ich mit der Mikron hier bearbeitet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



parallel 2 halbzeuge vorgeschruppt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



den kleinen hier hätte ich besser direkt genommen,..ging damit viel flotter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Haltestege zum Befestigen am Guss stehen gelassen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann die Haltelöcher für die Fest und Loslager gebohrt
und mal ordentlich Bohren
das hat spaß gemacht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



demnächst gehts weiter... hoffe die die nur Kühler sehen wollen verziehen mir diesen kleinen Exkurs ^^


----------



## h_tobi (12. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Dieses Mal sei dir noch verziehen, aber beim nächsten Mal will ich mehr Bilder davon sehen. 
Ich finde es super, das ihr auch andere Sachen zeigt, das erinnert mich an meine Lehrzeit und das ist verdammt lang her.


----------



## _Linux125_ (13. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Hey 

sehr schönes Projekt(e) die ihr da macht. 
Und vor allem top, dass ihr alles selbst herstellt

Die feingewinde Muttern habt ihr von Hand abgestochen, wenn ich das richtig sehe? Ist das nicht verdammt schwierig so eine gut Kante hinzubekommen?

an sonsten: [X] Abo

Gruß _Linux125_


----------



## Andreoid (14. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Dieses Mal sei dir noch verziehen, aber beim nächsten Mal will ich mehr Bilder davon sehen.
> Ich finde es super, das ihr auch andere Sachen zeigt, das erinnert mich an meine Lehrzeit und das ist verdammt lang her.


mehr bilder? kannste haben 
das problem war nur das man im werk kein fotos machen durfte 
deswegen gibts von der bearbeitung nur schlechte handybilder -.-



_Linux125_ schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> sehr schönes Projekt(e) die ihr da macht.
> Und vor allem top, dass ihr alles selbst herstellt
> ...


hm? gute kante? das wird einfach abgestochen und entgratet...


weiter gings mit der Bearbeitung der Loslagerhalter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem ich im CAD alle finalen Abstände der Spindeln herusgefunden hatte,..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



konnte ich schon Teile wie die Zachsenplatte fertigen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die teuren Kugelumlaufspindeln fertig bearbeiten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Kugelumlaufmutter wurde mit Klebeband gesichert,..
damit die nicht runterrutscht und ich alle Kugeln suchen muss 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Wasserstrahlgeschnittenen Platten hatte Finn abgeholt
Hier kann man auch die Teile vom Tnutentisch sehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann umladen in mein Auto um alles zu mir in meine ehemalige Ausbildungstelle zu schaffen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal vielen vielen Dank an meine Ausbilder!!!
die so viel iherer Zeit für meine Stahlteile geopfert hatten.
Die Platte wurde von dem Chefzerspaner 2mal überfräst...
beim ersten Überfräsen bog sich das ganze Material in den
Ecken um 2mm nach oben...ekelhaft



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Servos hatte ich auch schon im Werk.
Hier wurden die Tachospulen abgezogen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die hintere Welle wurde auf das passende Maß für die Inkrementalgeber abgedreht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und eine Aluplatte mit Zentrierung für die olle Kunststoffbefestigung
der Inkrementalgeber wurde gleich mit aufgedreht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timmynator (14. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ich kenne zwar nichtmal die Hälfte der Begriffe, aber ich finde es absolut beeindruckend, was ihr da macht!


----------



## h_tobi (14. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Herrlich Metallbearbeitung in Perfektion, Jungs, ihr habt´s voll drauf. 
Freue mich auf den nächsten Bericht von euch.


----------



## _Linux125_ (14. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Was ich wissen wollte war, ob man, wenn man den Abstechstahl in der Hand hält nicht zu sehr wackelt und so keine gerade Fläche hinbekommt.

Ich hoffe du verstehst meine Frage, sorry wenn sie etwas unverständlich war.


----------



## Timmynator (14. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Naja, du hast ja das Werkstück als Gegenlager, das müsste dann doch relativ stabil sein. Es sei denn, ich unterschätze gerade grandios die auftretenden Rotationskräfte...


----------



## Andreoid (14. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Herrlich Metallbearbeitung in Perfektion, Jungs,  ihr habt´s voll drauf.
> Freue mich auf den nächsten Bericht von euch.


danke
die cnc teile hab ich jedoch alleine verbrochen ^^
finn macht den elektrokrams..wovon ich keine ahnung habe 



_Linux125_ schrieb:


> Was ich wissen wollte war, ob man, wenn man  den Abstechstahl in der Hand hält nicht zu sehr wackelt und so keine  gerade Fläche hinbekommt.
> 
> Ich hoffe du verstehst meine Frage, sorry wenn sie etwas unverständlich  war.


nein nein 
der war nicht "von hand" abgestochen... man sieht links ganz unscharf den abstechstahl,..der radial in den messingsechskant reinfährt
rechts (axial) habe ich ein holzstäbchen in das gewindeloch reingehalten, damit die mutter nach dem abstechen nicht fliegen geht

habs auf dem bild im anhang mal markiert
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=216661&stc=1&d=1271279210


----------



## _Linux125_ (14. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

achso 

jetzt fällt es auch auf beim anschauen vom Bild^^

gute Idee mit dem Holzstäbchen


----------



## h_tobi (15. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Beim Drehen müssen die Meißel in eine Werkzeugaufnahme stecken, da ist nichts mit Handarbeit, 
beim Drechseln von Holz ist es aber möglich. Metall ist zu hart um das Werkzeug mit der Hand 
halten zu können.


----------



## Der-Dom (15. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Bei weichen Metallen wie Aluminium kannst du auch mit Handmeißeln arbeiten, damit haben wir in der Ausbildung (Metallgrundausbildung) an der Drehbank angefangen. Er liegt dann zwar auch auf einer Auflage auf, wird aber mit der Hand geführt 

Wenn ich das hier so sehe, dann muss ich glatt nachdenken, wo man hier Dreh- und Fräsbank aufbauen könnte


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Hi!

Jungs, mir ist da gerade 'ne Idee gekommen, die evtl. ein Fall für Euch wäre.

Das Problem: ich habe mir den neuen Aquacomputerfilter eingebaut, er ist jedoch für einen 5,25"-Schacht zu groß, weil die Anschlüsse nicht nach hinten gehen, sondern zur Seite.

Auf dem Bild wird das Problem deutlich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Klappe, in die ich den Filter eingebaut habe, hat genau die Breite wie ein 5,25"-Schacht.

Daraus folgt: wenn man das Ding in den 5,25"-Schacht einbaut, brauch es entweder zusätzlichen Platz zur Seite - wie bei mir.
Oder aber - wenn der Filter um 90° gedreht eingebaut wird - 4 (!) 5,25"-Schächte.
Soviel hat auch nicht jeder über.

Wäre es nicht was für Euch, einen - vom Grundsatz her - ähnlichen Filter anzubieten, bei dem aber die Anschlüsse nach hinten heraus gehen - praktisch dort, wo die Knebel von den Kugelhähnen sind - und die Kugelhähne an der Seite, wo jetzt die G1/4-Anschlüsse sind.

Rein technisch sollte das kein Problem sein, denke ich; höchstens die Glasbearbeitung wäre Neuland für Euch.

Wäre das nix für Euch?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Udel0272 (21. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Würden Winkelanschlüsse das problen nicht beheben?


----------



## Timmynator (21. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Das sind kurze Tüllen, Winkelanschlüsse wären trotzdem länger.


----------



## Andreoid (21. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

hmmm stimmt winkel müssten das Problem aus der welt schaffen

so einen filter können wir mit unseren aktuellen mitteln nicht wirklich wirtschaftlich herstellen... unser erster laingdeckel (von der größe her vergleichbar) war aufwands und fertigungsmäßig auch "ein griff ins klo"

weiter gehts mit CNC-Gebastel

der Tisch wurde aus 2 alten Regalen und einem L Stahlprofil geschweist



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alle sichtbaren Nähte überschliffen und schön angepinselt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so kann sich der Ständer sehen lassen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Mineralguss wurde auf seiner Palette herausgefahren
und zur Trennung von portal und Boden vorbereitet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Zack,..auseinander waren die Teile



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Ständer wurde für Maschinenaufnahme vorbereitet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mit den Späteren Kühlmittelboxen und Filtern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf die Queträger wurde...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... eine Ausgleichplatte (für die Dicke der L-Profile) und einige anti-Rutschmatten gelegt.
Bitte ignoriert mal das Chaos in unserer Werkstatt 
das brauche ich um im meinem Kopf alles an ort undstelle halten zu können XD.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die geschweißte Spanwanne wurde eingelegt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier kann man wunderbar den Auslass sehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alles an Position:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter geht es mit der Z-Achse...
die erste 25mm Bosch Rexroth Schiene wurde montiert und...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...ausgerichtet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun die zweite Schiene



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das muss ganz genau werden! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal die fertig abgelängte Zspindel eingelegt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



macht sich gut mit den 4 Wagen...verdammt massiv



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das hier wird mir später noch richtig,..richtig Probleme bei der Montage bereiten! -.-
Erst die Wagen dann die Spindel? Oder erst die Spindel? Oder alles gleichzeitig montieren?
Okay...die nächste CNC konstruiere ich definitv anders! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (21. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Schöne Bilder, macht richtig Spaß zuzusehen, freue mich auf´s nächste Update.

Die Z-Achse sieht wirklich verdammt stabil aus. 
Evtl. ersten die unteren Wagen, dann die Spindel und zuletzt die oberen Wagen montieren.

PS: Eine Werkstatt muss nach Arbeit aussehen, sonst wäre es ein Krankenhaus.


----------



## affli (22. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Ich kenne zwar nichtmal die Hälfte der Begriffe, aber ich finde es absolut beeindruckend, was ihr da macht!



absolut der selben meinung!


----------



## DAEF13 (24. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Das Teil siwht wirklich stabil aus ,was wiegt die Achse?

Und zum Chaos:
Aufräumen kann jeder, aber das Genie überblickt das Chaos


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Hi!


h_tobi schrieb:


> Eine Werkstatt muss nach Arbeit aussehen, sonst wäre es ein Krankenhaus.


Dem stimme ich mal zu.
Da denke ich an eine frühere Nachbarin meiner Mutter: deren Bude sah immer aus, wie 'ne Musterwohnung - wie kannman sich in so was wohl fühlen?

Einfach Super, was Ihr da macht.

Letztlich wird's darauf hinaus laufen, dass meine Kühler - 'notfalls' als Einzelanfertigung - von Euch und KL kommen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Andreoid (30. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Z-Achse soweit erstmal fertig...also weiter mit der X-Achse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lagerblockbohrungen grob angerissen..gebohrt und Gewinde geschnitten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Spindel mit montierten Lagerblöcken draufgelegt und die Welle nach links/rechts ausgerichtet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann wieder alles runtergenommen und die 2ten lagerblöckbohrungen gemacht.
Dann die Böcke montiert und die Spindelwelle in der höhe ausgerichtet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die X-Z-Platte wurde aufgeschraubt und ausgerichtet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da alles angeflanscht wird kann man alles schön nacheinander montieren und ausrichten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Z-Platte wurde draufgeschoben und die "kleinen" 25er Wagen ausgerichtet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nachdem die Wagen alle fest waren kamen wir nun zum unerfreulichen teil...
Das Montageproblem... ich habe nun die Kugelumlaufmutteraufnahmen vorher nur von der Rückseite befestigen,...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Aufnahmen sind nur mit mit einem Anschlagwinkel ausgerichtet.
Die Mutter habe ich nur leicht festgemacht um nachher mit einer Ratsche oben Zwischen den 2 Wagen durchzukommen und am ende alles festzuziehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun hängt die Spindel recht locker an ihrer Aufnahme...
die loslagerseite wird noch locker befestigt..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Massiv!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oben hängt nun die Festlagerseite rum



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Motorplatte drauf... und fest mit der Z-Platte verbinden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann das Festlager mittig in der Bohrung ausgerichtet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alles ein bisschen hoch gefahren und das die Loslagerbaugruppe Fest angezoge.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dem Zuge wurde gleich noch von oben die Kugelumlaufmutter fest mit der X-Z-Platte verbunden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (30. April 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Alter Schwede, das wird ja ein Monster von Fräse, die massiven Platten sind der Wahnsinn, ich freue 
mich, das ihr uns am Zusammenbau teilhaben lasst, so was sieht man nicht alle Tage. 

Klebt ihr die Schrauben eigentlich ein? oder ist alles so massiv, das es eh keine Erschütterungen gibt?


----------



## icecold (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Mann, Mann, die Fräse ist ja echt krass.
Ist die ganze Halterung aus massiv Eisen? Das wiegt dann ja eine Tonne


----------



## Nucleus (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Und ich frage mich wie ich die Waschmaschine in die neue Wohnung bekommen soll...


----------



## icecold (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

@ Andreoid gibt es den Kühler für des MSI 890FX auch mit Plexiglasdeckel oder muss ich mir den selber machen? 
Und ist das nur ein Kühler wie der vom 790FX und wenn ja wie kühle ich dann die Southbridge?

MfG icecold


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

AF verbaut kein Plexi. Wenn nur auf ganz, ganz persönlichem Wunsch.


----------



## icecold (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ja gut Danke kann ich dann ja selber machen.


----------



## Andreoid (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, das wird ja ein Monster von Fräse, die massiven Platten sind der Wahnsinn, ich freue
> mich, das ihr uns am Zusammenbau teilhaben lasst, so was sieht man nicht alle Tage.
> 
> Klebt ihr die Schrauben eigentlich ein? oder ist alles so massiv, das es eh keine Erschütterungen gibt?


ja das ist shcon was anderes als möchtegernbastlerthreads wo ständig nur produktbilder gezeigt werden wa  :X
die schrauben werden nicht geklebt.. die sind fest drin und es sind jede menge,..da wird sich auch so shcnell nix lose-vibrieren
abgesehen davon weis ich das wird alles später nochmal für die shcmierung zerlegen dürfen



icecold schrieb:


> Mann, Mann, die Fräse ist ja echt krass.
> Ist die ganze Halterung aus massiv Eisen? Das wiegt dann ja eine Tonne


also das weiße ist mineralguss und das komplette weiße wiegt 300kg.. die 3cm dicken stahlplatten wiegen 25-50kilo 



icecold schrieb:


> @ Andreoid gibt es den Kühler für des MSI 890FX auch mit Plexiglasdeckel oder muss ich mir den selber machen?
> Und ist das nur ein Kühler wie der vom 790FX und wenn ja wie kühle ich dann die Southbridge?
> MfG icecold


die sb kühlst du wie beim 790fx mit einem UCDnano
vom plexi rate ich ab,... 



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> AF verbaut kein Plexi. Wenn nur auf ganz, ganz persönlichem Wunsch.


und ucds machen wir z.b. garnicht aus plexi 



icecold schrieb:


> Ja gut Danke kann ich dann ja selber machen.


fragen oder den deckel selber machen?

weiter mit der cnc
zuvor getrenntes kommt nun wieder zusammen

das Bett



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muss erst in die Spanwann:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also nochmal jemand mit Kram gefragt 
...Schlaufen in die Augenschrauben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und rein damit in die Wanne



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da schraube ich die augenschrauben wieder heraus
(die holzhütte da in der holzhalle ist übrigends mal unsere werkstatt von außen) XD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dreckig geworden -.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann als nächstes das Portal (unter der Decke)
(das schieb ich da grade mit ner ameise)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da ist der Finn



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das wird nicht so einfach



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



erst aufrichten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schlaufen neu positionieren



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoch damit!
und Finn passt gut auf das alles hinkommt wo es hingehört



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



verheiratet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schaut gut aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nich? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal wieder Gewindebohren



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hatte mich über diese dunkel schicht "Kunststoff" gewundert und den Hersteller
vom Guss mal gefragt ob sich das weiche zeug nich mit der zeit setzt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Antwort fand ich mal recht interessant...was es alles so gibt


> Das was ihr als "Kleber" Bezeichnet und als störend empfindet ist absolut so gewollt. Das ist eine Hochgenaue Abformmasse von der Firma Diamant. Das Zeug nennt sich "DWH" Ihr könnt ja mal danach im Internet suchen. Dann werdet ihr feststellen, dass dieser "Kleber" speziell für solche Zwecke Entwickelt worden ist und es da überhaupt keine Bedenken geben darf.
> 
> Wir brauchen diese Masse um die Funktionsflächen möglichst genau eben zu bekommen. dabei haben wir folgende Vorgehensweise:
> 
> ...



dann die Y-Gewindespindel montieren und ausrichten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für den tisch gibts haue damit er an position rutscht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und festmachen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da werden ordentlich kräfte walten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit montiertem Z-Motor



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*schon gut vorrangekommen...aber fräsen kann man damit noch lange nicht *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## icecold (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Man das ist echt massiv das Teil wollt ihr damit Bomben ausfräßen oder irgendwas anderes Explosives?

Hätte da nicht eine Alu-Konstruktion gereicht? Im Tagebuch Unterforum hat sicher einer eine Fräse selbst gebaut, mit einer Alu/Holz-Konstruktion, der macht aber nicht primär Kühler.

MfG icecold


----------



## h_tobi (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Da seid ihr ja ein gutes Stück weiter gekommen, freue mich schon auf´s nächste Update.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



icecold schrieb:


> Hätte da nicht eine Alu-Konstruktion gereicht? Im Tagebuch Unterforum hat sicher einer eine Fräse selbst gebaut, mit einer Alu/Holz-Konstruktion, der macht aber nicht primär Kühler.



Also nach meiner Erfahrung mit Kompositbauweisen sollte sowas absolut untauglich sein, um präzise in Kleinserie zu arbeiten. Wenns kalt und feucht wird, zieht sich Metall zusammen und Holz quellt. Mein Küchentisch (Holz mit Alu verstärkt) verzieht sich auf 60cm Länge um bis zu 5mm. Damit kann man keine 0,1mm Fertigungstolleranzen halten.
Muss man aber, wenn man solide Kühler herstellen will. Da müsste man mindestens wöchentlich nachjustieren.


----------



## icecold (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ja auch wahr,
wobei sich Eisen auch ausdehnt, das Ausdehungkoeffizient ist aber nur halb so groß.


----------



## h_tobi (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Da die Maschinen nicht im Freien stehen, sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben.


----------



## High-End (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

hmm is ja ne echt nice Sache, aber was ich mich wirklich frage ist: ob sich im vergleich zu gleich großen Fräßen es sinn amcht sich eine selbst zu bauen, da die Gussteile und das ganze Zubehör doch auch nicht gerade billig sind. Ich würd mich freuen über eine Aufställung eurer Maschinen, da ich mir auch eine Werkstatt am bauen bin, und nicht nicht so genau weis welches Werkzeug Sinn amcht und welches nicht, mich würde auch interessieren was ihr mit eurer alten Fräße macht, wenn ihr die nicht mehr braucht nehm ich sie euch gern ab


----------



## Andreoid (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also nach meiner Erfahrung mit Kompositbauweisen sollte sowas absolut untauglich sein, um präzise in Kleinserie zu arbeiten. Wenns kalt und feucht wird, zieht sich Metall zusammen und Holz quellt. Mein Küchentisch (Holz mit Alu verstärkt) verzieht sich auf 60cm Länge um bis zu 5mm. Damit kann man keine 0,1mm Fertigungstolleranzen halten.
> Muss man aber, wenn man solide Kühler herstellen will. Da müsste man mindestens wöchentlich nachjustieren.


naja die antriebsspindeln geben in erster linie ja die position an,.. wenn man sich auf ein Feld von 50x50mm bezieht dürfte man mit ner holz cnc schon NEmetalle für waküs fräsen können


High-End schrieb:


> hmm is ja ne echt nice Sache, aber was ich mich wirklich frage ist: ob sich im vergleich zu gleich großen Fräßen es sinn amcht sich eine selbst zu bauen, da die Gussteile und das ganze Zubehör doch auch nicht gerade billig sind. Ich würd mich freuen über eine Aufställung eurer Maschinen, da ich mir auch eine Werkstatt am bauen bin, und nicht nicht so genau weis welches Werkzeug Sinn amcht und welches nicht, mich würde auch interessieren was ihr mit eurer alten Fräße macht, wenn ihr die nicht mehr braucht nehm ich sie euch gern ab


Aufställung? also die meisten teile habe ich bei mir in der Ausbildungswerkstatt gemacht...die maschinen die ich da zu verfügung hatte wird man als ottonormalverbraucher nie im keller stehen haben


----------



## Timmynator (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Was hast du denn gelernt? Industriemechaniker oder sowas?


----------



## High-End (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ich meine Nur die Maschinen die ihr halt in eurer Werkstatt stehn habt wie zb. die Fräße, die Drehbank und was ihr halt sonnst noch habt, vielleicht ein Bandsäge oder eine Bandschleifmaschine oder eben sowas


----------



## Andreoid (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Was hast du denn gelernt? Industriemechaniker oder sowas?


ja genau...in nem dualen studium mit nem maschinenbaustudium
da bin ich aber noch dran,..jetzt mit der fachrichtung konstruktion und entwicklung  passt ganz gut zum hobby ^^

finn macht auch ne duale ausbildung...
aber zum elektriker und danach ein studium in elektrotechnik


----------



## Timmynator (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Hehe, ihr macht da Nägel mit Köpfen. Bin schon gespannt auf die nächste Ausbaustufe


----------



## h_tobi (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Die perfekte Mischung für euer Hobby, ihr könnt euch dadurch sehr gut ergänzen.


----------



## DAEF13 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

@Andreoid: Du meintest ja mal, das du nach der Arbeit/Hobby keine WaKüs sehen kannst, weshalb dein PC auch nicht fertig wird, hast du an dem Teil schonmal wieder etwas gemacht?
Und was steckt überhaupt drin' ?


----------



## Andreoid (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



High-End schrieb:


> Ich meine Nur die Maschinen die ihr halt in eurer Werkstatt stehn habt wie zb. die Fräße, die Drehbank und was ihr halt sonnst noch habt, vielleicht ein Bandsäge oder eine Bandschleifmaschine oder eben sowas


naja die cncs...ne drehbank... ettliche handwerkzeuge 
ich versteh nicht ganz was dir das bringt... ne detaillierte list, flex, bohrmaschine...etc, zu machen hab ich kein zeit und lust zu ^^



Timmynator schrieb:


> Hehe, ihr macht da Nägel mit Köpfen. Bin schon gespannt auf die nächste Ausbaustufe


ich bin auch gespannt ^^



h_tobi schrieb:


> Die perfekte Mischung für euer Hobby, ihr könnt euch dadurch sehr gut ergänzen.


auf jeden fall... gesser gehts glaub ich nicht ^^



DAEF13 schrieb:


> @Andreoid: Du meintest ja mal, das du nach der Arbeit/Hobby keine WaKüs sehen kannst, weshalb dein PC auch nicht fertig wird, hast du an dem Teil schonmal wieder etwas gemacht?
> Und was steckt überhaupt drin' ?


hmm das ist ein seltenes Cooler Master ATC S4000-SX1
Coolermaster ATC-S4000
mit 4 ABs (2 große und 2 kleine) 
und nem 360er radi im deckel... jedoch hab ich mit dem ganzen wakügebastel so einen hohen anspruch an die qualität bekommen, das mir der ganze handgebastelte kram von damals nicht mal mehr gefällt...
da müsste ich nun alles wieder rausreißen und komplett neu anfangen


----------



## High-End (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ich meinte auch nur die großen Werkzeuge  aber is eh egal, is nicht so wichtig


----------



## DAEF13 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Andreoid schrieb:


> jedoch hab ich mit dem ganzen wakügebastel so einen hohen anspruch an die qualität bekommen, das mit der ganze handgebastelte kram von damals nicht mal mehr gefällt...
> da müsste ich nun alles wieder rausreißen und komplett neu anfangen



Das kenn' ich, irgendwann gefällt einem etwas nicht mehr, und dann beginnt man wieder von neuem...


----------



## Andreoid (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

eigentlich sollte das hier ja ein waküthread sein  also muss ich
euch hier zwischendurch auch mal wieder ein paar wasserkühler zeigen ^^

links oben der 790FX MSI fullcover ...und unten in der Mitte der Nachfolger



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der neue 890FX MSI fullcoverblock
wegen einem Kondensator auf dem 890er board musste ich
auf einen kleineren Deckel zurückgreifen. der hat nur noch
einen Anschlussabstand von 18mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



trotz 890er Gravur abwärtskompatibel zum 790FX 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----------------------------------------------------------------

und wenn wir schon bei den 890ern sind dann noch gleich
der neue PWM032 für ASUS 890FX Boards!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----------------------------------------------------------------

Mal einige fotos von dem User "*fhantastic*" aus dem forumdeluxx
er hat sein evga kühler set vernickeln lassen (nicht von uns, wir können sowas nicht)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://anfi-tec.de/forenbilder/10.05.17/gr5.JPG

PWM029 EVGA P55 linker Kühler 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://anfi-tec.de/forenbilder/10.05.17/gr7.JPG

der Anfi-tec EVGA P55 FTW 200 fullcover Waterblock
pass nicht auf das EVGA P55 FTW ohne 200er zusatz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://anfi-tec.de/forenbilder/10.05.17/gr8.JPG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://anfi-tec.de/forenbilder/10.05.17/gr8.JPG


----------



## h_tobi (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Richtig geile Teile baut ihr da, bin immer wieder auf´s Neue begeistert.


----------



## EddyruleZ (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Wow, ich hab mir jetzt, um halb 5 Uhr morgens, alle Seiten vom Thread durchgelesen und bin echt fasziniert was ihr da vollbringt, besonders, dass ihr euch eure CNC-Fräse selbst gebaut habt, ich mein, wer macht / schafft sowas schon. ^^ Der Traum jedes Hobbybastlers den ihr da lebt, macht weiter so! Und postet noch mehr Bilder!


----------



## Andreoid (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

hehe freut mich das es dich so gefesselt hat


----------



## Schmiddy (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



> wir sind am überlegen ob wir die mit in den shop aufnehmen sollen,..was haltet ihr davon?


Hört sich zwar zuerst echt toll an, aber die Frage ist, ob ihr nicht recht viel Geld verlangen müsstet, dass sich das rechnet....


----------



## DAEF13 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Habt ihr in Zukunft eigentlich vor, meht GPU Kühler herzustellen, vielleicht sogar Fullcover?
Was für Leistungen bringt der aktuelle eigentlich? Gibt es da einen Test zu?


----------



## Andreoid (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Schmiddy schrieb:


> Hört sich zwar zuerst echt toll an, aber die Frage ist, ob ihr nicht recht viel Geld verlangen müsstet, dass sich das rechnet....


ein zwei euro mehr als für das war die sticks bei reichelt erhältlich sind... auf lager legen können wir uns sowas aber sowieso nicht
das wäre zuviel totes kapital... da war aber allgemein sowieso viel zu wenig interesse 



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Habt ihr in Zukunft eigentlich vor, meht GPU Kühler herzustellen, vielleicht sogar Fullcover?
> Was für Leistungen bringt der aktuelle eigentlich? Gibt es da einen Test zu?


ja vielleicht mit der neuen großen cnc sofern die mal fertig werden sollte
von unseren gpu only modellen gibt es keinen test...die sind auf 20 stück limitiert und wir haben seit ewigkeiten noch 19 -.-


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



icecold schrieb:


> Ja auch wahr,
> wobei sich Eisen auch ausdehnt, das Ausdehungkoeffizient ist aber nur halb so groß.



Die Ausdehnung des Materials an sich meinte ich gar nicht, sondern die unterschiedliche Ausdehnung 
Eine Holz-only-Fräse mag auch funktionieren (wenn es gutes Holz ist, dass sich nicht verzieht oder ne Faserplatte - wenn die die punktuellen Lasten gut aufnimmt und sich präzise genug bearbeiten lässt), da muss man vielleicht ab und zu mal überprüfen, dass sie keine ganzen mm gewachsen/geschrumpft ist. Aber eine Holz/Alu-Konstruktion, wie vorgeschlagen, ist was ganz anderes. In dem Moment, in dem ich Materialien mit so unterschiedlichem Verhalten kombiniere, kann das Ergebniss nur krum werden. Ein Bimetal ist nichts dagegen.


----------



## overk1ll (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Echt nice 

was ihr beiden da so baut aber sagt meint ihr nicht das es langsam an der Zeit für Merchandising is^^

könnte mir schon vorstellen ein Bier mit einem origianlen Anfi-tec zu öffnen ^^

hätte schon was^^

aber sagt mal gibt es von euch Kühler für die Mosfets für ein P5Q Pro von Asus?

Gruß
over


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

http://anfi-tec.de/Kompatibilitaetsliste.pdf


----------



## Andreoid (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



overk1ll schrieb:


> was ihr beiden da so baut aber sagt meint ihr nicht das es langsam an der Zeit für Merchandising is^^


hmm wir haben schlüsselanhänger und aufkleber 
das muss fürs erste reichen
unser bekanntheitsgrad ist noch soooo klein... mit merchendising wird man da nix reißen können...da wird man eher durch weitere tests bekannt

ui es gibt wieder etwas neues ;D

ich fange gleich mal mit ein paar bildern an die hübscher sind als meine 
ein hoch qualitatives user projekt was ich ein kleines bisschen unterstützt habe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Marc's "Projekt Black meets Blue" - Marc1993
[Projekt] Marc's "Projekt Black meets Blue" --> Soundkartenabdeckung ist fertig  - Forum de Luxx

verbaut wurden auf dem Gigabyte GA-P55A zwei mal PWM031 und ein UCD grande
die kühlerböden wurden chemisch dunkel gefärbt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich kann leider kein so tollen fotos machen 
dafür zeige ich jetzt ein paar neue modelle ^^
einen fullcover light wasserkühler für das MSI 890GXM-G65
der kühler verbindet wie beim 790 oder 890FX kühler die NB mit den Spannungswandlern
bei diesem habe ich mich aber gegen eine gravur entschieden, weil der arm recht dünn ist
und schräg auf die kupferbrücke wollte ich da nun auch nichts mehr quetschen..
dafür ist der kühler in der fertigung auch was günstiger geworden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



den Sapphire IPC AM3DD785G NB & SB Kühler habe ich auch recht neu 
(dahinter liegt der Soleil01 als AMD Version)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


habe mich da mal recht nah an dem luftkühler orientiert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






beim schlitzfräsen eines soleil01 bodens kann so einiges schief gehen,...
vor allem wenn der boden nicht richtig im schraubstock sitzt
hier ist mir das sägeblatt geplatzt o0
man kann noch die reste vom blatt im kupferboden sehen
da soll mal einer sagen bei ner wasserkühlung gibts keine action 
bei uns hat jeder kühler ne geschichte zu erzählen :X
(wobei das stück in die tonne wandert)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





dieses wochenende bekomme ich ein *Asus Crosshair IV Formula (AMD 890FX) *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es wird wohl wieder eine fullcover light geben wie der 790FX
evtl aber werd ich vom boardbesitzer dazu überredet einen kompletten fullcover zu bauen,... heißt von den spawas bis runter zur sb
mal sehen ob das beim board möglich ist.


.


----------



## 0Martin21 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Jo, hoffe das du bald ein paar Teile hast die zum ASUS passen, ich wollte ja erst aber da ich nicht konnte hast du zum Glück jemanden amdern gefunden.
Da ich Ende des Monate ein wenig mehr bekomme kann ich mir nun doch ein das Board holen + WaKü.  Hatte ja nicht sein sollen das ich meins zu dir schicken kann.


----------



## emre76 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Bitte ein kompletter fullcover fürs crosshair iv.


----------



## Andreoid (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> Jo, hoffe das du bald ein paar Teile hast die  zum ASUS passen, ich wollte ja erst aber da ich nicht konnte hast du zum  Glück jemanden amdern gefunden.
> Da ich Ende des Monate ein wenig mehr bekomme kann ich mir nun doch ein  das Board holen + WaKü.  Hatte  ja nicht sein sollen das ich meins zu dir schicken kann.


naja mal abwarten,..es kann noch genug schief gehen 
noch hab ich das board nicht in den händen...und das kommt weit her aus österreich



emre76 schrieb:


> Bitte ein kompletter fullcover fürs crosshair iv.


du bist gut  hehe

aber...
das hat dann im endeffekt der kunde zu entscheiden ob er ca 12 stunden cad arbeit bezahlen möchte  ^^

mal sehen ob so ein großer kühler überhaupt mit unseren mitteln möglich ist


----------



## 0Martin21 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

^^ Zusammenlöten/schweißen.


----------



## Andreoid (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

so, nachdem ich nun 3 wochen auf das board von einem user gewartet habe...
das board einfach nicht kommt, und der user meint sich auf meine mails nicht melden zu müssen,
habe ich mir das board selbst gekauft. -.-

gleich mal das uninteressante runter 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für die spannungswandler und northbridge gibt es wieder einen anfi-tec lightcover
so sieht die cad von dem kühler datei grafisch aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so simuliert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



finn war grade in der werkstatt und deswegen gibts auch schon bilder vom realen kühler:
(deckel nur draufgelegt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit 22,5mm g1/4" gewinde abstand.. das heißt es passen auch dicke 16/10er verschraubungen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die kupferbrücke lieferte schon beim MSI790FX im übertakteten zustand gute temperaturen an den spannungswandern...dann wirds bei dem asus auch dicke reichen 

Details:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit dem UCD (universal cooling device) SB zusätzlich bekommt man das board so komplett gekühlt
soll ich mir die arbeit machen und einen kompletten fullcoverblock zeichnen? (~ 12h cad arbeit)
da müsste ich aber mindestens kühler 10 von machen damit sich der lange zeichenaufwand lohnt,..
*
Jetzt seit ihr gefragt:

1) ein günstiger Fullcoverlight ~55€ + UCD SB reicht aus.
2) Ein aufwändiger Fullcover muss schon sein ~115€
*


----------



## DAEF13 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

1) ein günstiger Fullcoverlight ~55€ + UCD SB reicht aus.

Ich finde, ein Fullcover Kühler würde keinen Sinn machen. 
Es würde ja nur etwas Kupfer um die PCIe Slot geführt werden, welches aber keine Auswirkung auf die Kühlung hat. Das wäre unnötiges Material, das verschwendet wird, und es würde sicher nicht besser aussehen.


----------



## sinthor4s (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ich stimme auch für Variante Nummer 1.

Der Abstand ist groß und das Material das man zum
verbinden benötigt ist Verschwendung und sieht auch nicht besser aus.


----------



## astartica (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

version 1. allein schon aus kostengründen.


----------



## rabensang (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Schön gemacht

Mhh, Fullcover oder Light-Kühler ??

Wenn man bedenkt, dass der Light-Kühler + UCD knapp 95 Euro kostet, dann 
kommt es drauf an, wie die Optik des Fullcover ausfallen würde. 

Von daher ist eine Entscheidung an dieser Stelle verdammt schwer.


Falls du mal etwas Zeit hast, könntest du ein Bild mit montierentem UDC + Light machen?

MFG


----------



## Andreoid (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

jo mache ich dann mal am woe... bin mit dem board noch in krefeld, finn die werkstatt und der light ist in köln


----------



## ole88 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

komplette mb kühlung muss sein sprich alles beide so ähnlich vielleicht wie der von EK ist.


----------



## DAEF13 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



ole88 schrieb:


> komplette mb kühlung muss sein sprich alles beide so ähnlich vielleicht wie der von EK ist.



Der Fullcover-Light kühlt auch das ganze Board, nur das es keinen "Steg" vom NB zum SB Kühler gibt.


----------



## ole88 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

und das sieht doof aus^^ hätt gern nen ganzen steg


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Hhmmm - ich kann mir da kein schlüssiges Bild von machen.

Seh' ich das richtig, Du müsstest zwei Gruppen von Bauteilen kühlen: jeweils die Spannungswandler (9 links vom CPU-Sockel, zwei unterhalb der Ram-Sockel - wobei die beiden letzteren von Originalkühler ja nicht gekühlt werden, oder? ) und dazu die beiden grünen Chips jeweils darunter?
Oder hab' ich da was falsch?

Offen gestanden: ich würde ja 'nen Fullcover vorziehen.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## kL| (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Kühlt so ein passiver Wasserkühler eigendlich schlechter als ein normaler Block oder gibts da keinen großen Unterschied?


----------



## sinthor4s (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



kL| schrieb:


> Kühlt so ein passiver Wasserkühler eigendlich schlechter als ein normaler Block oder gibts da keinen großen Unterschied?



Was ist denn ein passiver Wasserkühler? 

Ich kann mich nur erneut gegen einen Monoblock
für das ganze Board aussprechen... 
Die Distanz Zwischen den zu kühlende Elementen
ist doch riesig... dort würde extrem viel Kupfer
einfach brach liegen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Wieso viel Kupfer?
Könnte man ja mit 'nem kleinen Rohr überbrücken - sähe dann aus, wie 'ne Heatpipe.


----------



## Timmynator (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Wieso viel Kupfer?
> Könnte man ja mit 'nem kleinen Rohr überbrücken - sähe dann aus, wie 'ne Heatpipe.



Aber dann bist du ja wieder beim Prinzip Schlauch und zwei Einzelblöcken zur Kühlung  

Ich wäre übrigens auch für die 2-Teil-Lösung. Allein schon, weil AF wohl aufgrund ökonomischer Überlegungen nicht für jedes Board (oder, der Einfachheit halber mal angenommen nur die Top 6) einen separaten Fullcover-Kühler entwickeln würden, es sei denn als (bezahlte) Maßanfertigung. Da sind die Universalkühler doch viel praktischer, wenn auch unter Umständen nicht so gut aussehend (was schließlich eine subjektive Größe ist) wie ein Fullcover-Kühler


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Juni 2010)

*Rohrlösung*

Hi!



Timmynator schrieb:


> Aber dann bist du ja wieder beim Prinzip Schlauch und zwei Einzelblöcken zur Kühlung
> 
> Ich wäre übrigens auch für die 2-Teil-Lösung. Allein schon, weil AF wohl aufgrund ökonomischer Überlegungen nicht für jedes Board (oder, der Einfachheit halber mal angenommen nur die Top 6) einen separaten Fullcover-Kühler entwickeln würden, es sei denn als (bezahlte) Maßanfertigung. Da sind die Universalkühler doch viel praktischer, wenn auch unter Umständen nicht so gut aussehend (was schließlich eine subjektive Größe ist) wie ein Fullcover-Kühler



Nein-ja!

Nein: ich denke, die Lösung mit dem festen Rohr hat einige Vorteile:


Nur zwei Anschlüsse - könnte vom Platz her besser gehen
Ich habe aktuell das Problem, dass ich bei meinem Board keine große (luftgekühlte, testweise) Graka einbauen kann, weil die an die Anschlüsse der SB stößt.....
durch Änderung des Rohres lässt sich dieser Kühler einfacher an unterschiedliche Mainboards anpassen, als ein Fullcover - obwohl es da auch Möglichkeiten gibt, wie EK bei seinen Graka-Kühlern zeigt.
sieht optisch sauberer aus, als mit zwei Einzelkühlern
Ja: Du hast Recht - für jedes Board einen Fullcover entwickeln/Bauen lohnt sich nicht wirklich.
Es muss sich (leider) irgendwo auch 'Rechnen', da die Jungs von AnfiTec ja nicht im 'Luftleeren Raum' vor sich hin arbeiten und schließlich auch Kosten haben - irgendwo müssen Strom und Brot ja herkommen.

Ich denke, die 'Rohrlösung' böte eine gewisse Flexibilität, um auch unterschiedliche Mainboards bestücken zu können.
So ein Rohr ist ja einfacher anzupassen als der Kupferblock.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Timmynator (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Gut, nur 2 Anschlüsse ohne das komplette zusätzliche Material eines Fullcover-Kühlers hätten durchaus ihren Reiz. 

Da haste die nächste Aufgabe für dein Bastel- und Probiertagebuch. Frei nach Monkey Island: Benutze Kupferrohr mit Mainboardkühlern


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Timmy: führe mich nicht in Versuchung.....
So was ähnliches habe ich ja schon: ich benutze an einigen Stellen SLI-Verbinder statt Schlauch


----------



## Andreoid (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

so Jungs und wenige Mädels  nun ein Riiiieesenpost.
Nach dem mehr oder weniger verdient gewonnenen spiel,
mache ich mal eine Forenübergreifende Auswertung der Frage:


> *Jetzt seit ihr gefragt:
> 
> 1) ein günstiger Fullcoverlight + UCD SB reicht aus.
> 2) Ein aufwändiger Fullcover muss schon sein.
> *


_*locke94 aus dem liquidluxx*_


> ...was mir grad auffällt.. warum habt ihr aufm crosshair IV kühler die -4- als zahl und nich als römische zahl... fänd ich i-wie besser..


auch gedacht und auch schon umgesetzt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*kL| aus dem pcgameshardware extreme Forum*_


> Kühlt so ein passiver Wasserkühler eigentlich schlechter als ein normaler Block oder gibts da keinen großen Unterschied?


ja er kühlt aktiv schlechter..ist aber selbst bei übertakteten boards *vollkommen
ausreichend, was wir mit dem 790FX lightcover schon bewiesen haben.*

.
.
.
.
.
.
------ so,..es gab ein paar richtig gute Begründungen für und gegen einen Fullcover/lightkühler
die Bessten und Interessantesten habe ich mal aus allen Foren zusammengetragen ------

_*Moritz.Thumser1 und Jonlu  aus dem exclaimforum*_


> Also ich fände einen komplett Fullcover geil,
> weil da hat man viel weniger Schläuche auf dem Board,
> als wenn man 2 oder 3 Kühler hat.





> Das stimmt nervt so ein bisschen soviel Schlauch der versteckt die schöne Hardware immer, ich denke das Problem sind die Kosten da man ja eine große Platte bräuchte....


_*airwalker aus dem tomshardwareforum*_


> Aufwand kostet. Und meiner Meinung nach ist es kein Fehler auf die Kosten zu achten, solange die Qualität und Kühlleistung nicht drunter leidet.
> *ganz klar 1!
> 
> Obschon ein separater Kühler ab und an Probleme bei der Grafikkarten-Montage bereiten kann, finde ich eine separate Lösung besser.  -> man kann wenigstens noch einen Kühler bei einem möglichen Mainboardtausch mitnehmen. Modularität siegt!*
> ...


hier eine ähnliche ansicht:
_*VJoe2max aus dem Meisterkühlerforum*_


> Ich finde die günstige Kombi aus kombiniertem Spawa-NB-Kühler und einem UCD passender Größe für die Southbridge reicht völlig aus. So hat man auch beim Mainboard-Wechsel zumindest die Chance einen der Kühler weiterverwenden zu können.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*La2 aus dem sysprofileforum*_


> schaut wie immer genial aus aber ich würd dir zu einem kompletten fullcover raten , ich denk da bekommst mehr abnehmer .
> *Da ja bedenken musst wenn die oberen zwei PCIE Slot's belegt sind wirds schwer an die SB zu kommen mit den schläuchen*


_*dreadkopp aus dem overclockingstationforum*_


> *bei einzelnen kühlern hätte ich bloß bedenken, ob der southbridgekühler nicht mit den grafikkarten kollidiert*... von daher sag ich eher: fullcover
> aber probiert vorher erstmal mit eurem ucd, obs nicht doch geht
> greetz


also wenn man in dem ersten pci-e Slot eine singleslot Grafikkarte hat (einfach ne graka mit wasserkühler), dann passts 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*gschissenberger aus dem hwe-forum*_


> northbridge und spannungswandler sind wichtig.
> *die southbridge spielt keine grosse rolle.*


muss aber auch mitgekühlt werden, denn die heatpipe ist auch mit den sbkühler verbunden. Oder man holt sich dafür einen extra kühler ….die sb hat das asus standard sb maß... wie unser NBSB006. Da passen sogar noch passive sb kühler vom P5Bdeluxe oder älteren modellen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*invalid aus dem PCmasters Forum*_


> Wie kompliziert wäre es einen "echten" Fullcover zu fertigen, bzw erstmal zu planen?
> Mit "echt" meine ich komplett Wasserdurchströmt.


im vergleich zu dem entwickeln 3 einzelner kühler (PWM032, UCD classic und NBSB006) kommt bei einem Fullcoverblock noch die Verbindung der einzelnen kühler hinzu. Da muss man nicht nur auf die waagerechte Positionslage achten, sondern auch auf die Höhenunterschiede. Das ist erheblich mehr Mess und Cad-aufwand.
Hinzu kommt, dass bei der Fertigung nicht auf Seriendeckel zurückgegriffen werden kann (von manchen Sorten hatte ich mal fast 100 stück gemacht, da kann man viel entspannter mit arbeiten). Wenn ich jetzt die Fullcoverteile fertige, hat jedes teil einen eigenen Deckel + Brückenteile... das sind statt 3 Seriendeckel 4 bis 5 neue eigene Deckel.


> Würde keinen Fullcover machen, weiß nicht ob so hohe Stückzahlen benötigt werden!


Um diese Deckel mit entsprechend hoher Qualität herzustellen, muss ich mir neue Halterungen bauen um diese Deckel von 2 Seiten aufspannen zu können. Und das kann ich nicht bei einem einzigen Modell machen...da muss ich schon 10 kühler machen damit sich dieser große Mehraufwand lohnt.





> naja wenn er günstiger ist als die anderen auf dem Markt dann auf jeden fall ^^


Wie ich schon mal irgendwo sagte:
der Entwicklungsaufwand bei einem Fullcover ist wesentlich mehr als bei einem einzelnen Kühler,.. und wenn den jemand kaufen will erwartet der Wunderpreise,.."es ist ja eben nur ein Kühler"....
Was da an Mehrarbeit hinter steckt wird nicht gesehen…
Wenn wir standardmäßig Abnehmer von über 10 stück hätten wäre das gar kein Problem...
Aber es kommt eben nicht selten vor, dass ich bei neu entwickelten Kühlern nur den
ersten für den Boardsteller mache. Das frustet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----- _*Konstruktionsideen für einen Fullcover:*_ -----

_*CheGuerillia aus dem computerbaseforum*_


> Hey,
> Erstens bin ich mal für 2) ein aufwändiger Fullcover muss sein
> Wenn schon dann richtig! Gerade bei einem so schönen Board.
> *Und ich hab da mal noch ne Anregung für eure Fullcover und SB Kühler:
> ...


Eine Heatpipe einzubinden würde die Benutzung eines Halbrundfräsers erfordern.
+ ein weiteres Bearbeiten von unten oder oben
+ einen Fräserwechsel.
Bei dem Aufwand sind wir schon fast wieder bei einem Fullcover mit Brücken angekommen,
welcher besser ist als Heatpipes.

eine ähnliche Idee:
_*Schienenbruch aus dem pcgameshardware extreme forum*_


> Wieso viel Kupfer?
> Könnte man ja mit 'nem kleinen Rohr überbrücken - sähe dann aus, wie 'ne Heatpipe.


Das hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt…jedoch müsste ich dann ein Rohr millimetergenau biegen...das können wir leider nicht in Serie. Abgesehen davon müssten wir das Rohr dicht in den Kühler anschließen...
Das könnte man über seitliche Bohrungen und mit einem T-Nutenfräser gefräste Oringnuten machen. Das wäre vom Aufwand aber wieder soviel wie ein Fullcover + wäre die ganze Konstruktion wackeliger. Und die Gefahr das etwas undicht werden könnte größer.
Eine Alternative wären Pushin Anschlüsse mit Metallrohr,..aber dann kann man auch gleich wieder Schlauch nehmen.

wie Timmynator hier auch schon bemerkte:
_*Timmynator aus dem pcgameshardware extreme forum*_


> Aber dann bist du ja wieder beim Prinzip Schlauch und zwei Einzelblöcken zur Kühlung
> Ich wäre übrigens auch für die 2-Teil-Lösung. Allein schon, weil AF wohl aufgrund ökonomischer Überlegungen nicht für jedes Board (oder, der Einfachheit halber mal angenommen nur die Top 6) einen separaten Fullcover-Kühler entwickeln würden, es sei denn als (bezahlte) Maßanfertigung. Da sind die Universalkühler doch viel praktischer, wenn auch unter Umständen nicht so gut aussehend (was schließlich eine subjektive Größe ist) wie ein Fullcover-Kühler


_*sinthor4s aus dem pcgameshardware extreme Forum*_


> Ich stimme auch für Variante Nummer 1.
> Der Abstand ist groß und das Material das man zum
> verbinden benötigt ist Verschwendung und sieht auch nicht besser aus.


-----------------------
Danke danke für diese vielen Meinungen und vor allem sehr wichtig, die Begründungen!
trotz allen vorlieben und was manche Leute gerne sehen würde muss ich jetzt leider eine
Entscheidung gegen einen Fullcover kühler treffen.

Tatsache ist das ich das Board leider viel zu spät bei mir hatte -.- dank dem User
aus dem Meisterkühlerforum der es nicht mehr für nötig hielt sich bei mir zu melden
schämen sollte er sich  !
ein weiterer punkt ist das sich viel zu wenige Leute für einen Fullcover ausgesprochen haben...
und viele Argumente gegen einen Fullcover genannt wurden.
was auch wieder gegen einen Fullcover spricht ist, das Mips seinen
kühler schon auf dem Markt hat und EK in kürze folgen wird.

Der letzte entscheidende Punkt ist,..das ich in 2-3 Wochen Klausuren von meinem Studium schreibe und
eine weitere kühler Entwicklung jetzt grade zeitlich absolut unpassend ist...

wie in Punkt eins, es war einfach zu spät hier -.-


----------



## Andreoid (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

nanu... keine weiteren comments? 

Heute gibts mal keinen Wasserkühler 
Mein erster Grafikkarten Spannungswandler Passivkühler:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein begeisterter Leser aus dem forumdeluxx hat mir 2 kilo nagelneue Fräser gesendet.
Da macht man sich auch gerne mal etwas mehr Aufwand!

Erst wurde das Programm in Pom getestet bevor ich das dicke Kupfer mit einem nicht funktionierenden Programm versaue.
Da im Hintergrund liegt noch ein weißes Kunststoffstück auf der Grafikkarte für die Passprobe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alles ok...als gehts ans Kupfer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Fräszeit war ewig lang...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



macht sich gut auf der Karte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Schrauben schließen wunderbar bündig ab:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ih... luftkühler ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal eine andere Perspektive:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe gleich zwei Stück gemacht...für einen hätte ich den CAD aufwand auch auf gar keinen Fall angefangen.
An der CAD hab ich länger gesessen als an einer für nen Wasserkühler ... jetzt könnt ihr euch bestimmt vorstellen wieviel 2 kilo Fräser wert sind 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein Vorteil hat das ewig längere rumgefräse... man braucht später nicht auf Dichtigkeit achten XD
aber das wars dann auch schon... Spaß sowas herzustellen macht das nicht... zumindest nicht mit den jetzigen Maschinen.


----------



## h_tobi (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Auf jeden Fall mal was anderes und super umgesetzt.


----------



## XE85 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ich fände es super wenns mehr solche Kühler gäbe - vor allem für die Spawas aktueller Graks - dann könnte man sich den Komplettkühler sparen und einen GPU only einsetzen - würde sicher gut aussehn - vernickelte Passivkühler mit einem Nickel Plexi GPU only

mfg


----------



## Andreoid (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

nur dass dann der gpu only + die passiven spawas genau so viel kosten würde wie ein normaler fullcover... und die rams wären damit dann auch nicht abgedeckt..

swiftech hatte änliche interessante konzepte...
einen gpu only... und einen riesen zurechtgefrästen passivkühler für den rest..
siehe anhang

das wäre mit unseren mitteln derzeit aber genausowenig möglich wie ein normaler großer fullcoverkühler


----------



## DAEF13 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Sieht gut aus, nur fehlt da noch eine Flüssigkeit

Wollt ihr jetzt auf Luftkühlung umstellen, oder hat der Kunde nur ganz lieb gefragt?


----------



## Andreoid (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Wollt ihr jetzt auf Luftkühlung umstellen, oder hat der Kunde nur ganz lieb gefragt?


der text zwischen den bildern dürfte das klären


----------



## XE85 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Andreoid schrieb:


> nur dass dann der gpu only + die passiven spawas genau so viel kosten würde wie ein normaler fullcover... und die rams wären damit dann auch nicht abgedeckt..



klar - aber eben nur einmal - bei einer neuen Graka bräuchte man dann nurmehr einen neunen Spawakühler und vll. ein paar zusätzliche RAM-Kühler - die gibts ja eh zu hauf  zu kaufen

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Hi,

hab diesen Topic zufällig gefunden und fand ihn ganz interessant, da ich plane einen GPU-Grid-Büro-PC auf Basis des EVGA Classified SR-2 (Super Record 2) aufzubauen und auch hier dann ein Tagebuch dazu zu schreiben. 

Mich würd es interessieren, was ihr alles an WaKü bauen könnt, was es kostet und wie ihr die Rohdaten dafür gern hättet. Sprich reichen euch CAD-Dateien? Was ist machbar was nicht? Könntet ihr auch nen Case/Caseteile bauen?

Wäre in diesem Bereich durchaus an einer Zusammenarbeit interessiert, die sich ja gegenseitig befruchten kann.


----------



## XE85 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Skysnake schrieb:


> ...was es kostet ....



also wenn du ein SR2 System planst ist das ja wohl das geringste Problem

mfg


----------



## Andreoid (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Skysnake... produktanfragen gehören hier nicht wirklich rein.
Hab dir hier Anfi-tec produktinfothread geantwortet


----------



## Skysnake (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

dankö


----------



## Gnome (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Schöne Arbeiten André . Der Passivkühler ist auch top geworden


----------



## Ossus (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Eure Kühler sind echt der HAMMER
Ihr könnt ja mal ne eigene Firma günden


----------



## Timmynator (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

@ Ossus: 

Auszug aus dem Impressum der Anfi-tec Website:

"www.anfi-tec.de ist ein Angebot der Firma anfi-tec"


----------



## Andreoid (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Ossus schrieb:


> Eure Kühler sind echt der HAMMER
> Ihr könnt ja mal ne eigene Firma günden


das wäre eine gute idee ^^ 
hehe



Gnome schrieb:


> Schöne Arbeiten André . Der Passivkühler ist auch top geworden


danke


ist das warm... ich mach mir erstmal selber ne wasserkühlung -> freibad


----------



## Andreoid (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Wuhu Semesterferien! Endlich wieder Zeit für wichtige Dinge 

Damit sich die neue selbstbau CNC auch bewegt, braucht diese eine Steuerung.
Und wenn der Finn das baut dann sieht das so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das sieht etwas aus wie UraltPC .. hat aber eine ganz andere Aufgabe als ein Computer.
Nämlich den Antrieb und die Lagerregulierung der drei Achsen der CNC.
Im linken Bereich kann man ein paar Kondensatoren sehen,..das gehört aber alles nur zur Stromversorgung.
Das interessante sind die 3 Platinen rechts mit den schwarzen Kühlkörpern,..
das sind die Servosteuerungen für die Motoren der drei Achsen.
Um zu wissen, in welchem Winkel die Servomotoren überhaupt stehen,
braucht man eine extra Datenleitung zu einem Incremelntalwinkelgeber. Die sieht man hier rechts im Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



diese Datenleitungen gehen zu den Incremelntalwinkelgebern der Motoren, welche so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Incremelntalwinkelgeber arbeiten mit Sensoren, die über eine Scheibe mit Löchern
die Veränderung der Lage über ein signal weitergeben.
Die wurden dann in ein rundes Schutzgehäuse gepackt und mit einem Dsubstecker versorgt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so sieht dann der fertige Motor aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das Ganze dann vier mal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Incremelntalwinkelgeber am Motor reicht jedoch nicht um eine Übersicht
über die komplette Lage der Achsen zu erhalten.
Man benötigt noch je Achse einen Referenzschalter am Ende des Verfahrwegs.
Dafür haben wir diese kleinen blauen Schalter genommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die wurden dann mit einem Halter aus Alu an einen der Lagerblöcke geschraubt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der Erste ist der Referenzschalter, und der Zweite ist ein Notausschalter,
dass die Maschine sich nicht selbst kaputtfahren kann.
Hier ist noch ein Notausschalter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der Zachse mussten aufgrund der beengten Platzverhältnisse
etwas kompliziertere Halter angefertigt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eine recht knappe Angelegenheit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scheolin (1. August 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Erstmal:
Ich find eure Kühler genial!

Und jetzt die Fragen:

Steht eure Drehmaschine jetzt eigentlich da wo ihr sie haben wolltet?
Dreht ihr eure Fittings an der?

Oder hab ich nur ein Update übersehen?


----------



## h_tobi (2. August 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Sehr gute Lösung mit den Schaltern, ohne Endschalter würde ich die Maschine auch nicht betreiben, man weiß ja nie....


----------



## Decrone (3. August 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Einfach nur Genial was ihr hier leistet, soviel Spaß beim lesen hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr. macht weiter so!

Möchte demnächst auch mein "Asus Crosshair IV Formula" auf WaKü umrüsten! Hab Ihr die Kühlelemente dafür schon fertig? Habe das nicht genau rauslesen können....Sorry

Gruß Dec


----------



## Andreoid (12. August 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Scheolin schrieb:


> Erstmal:
> Ich find eure Kühler genial!
> 
> Und jetzt die Fragen:
> ...


ja die steht nun.. werde das demnächst mal posten.
habe die letzen paar male, wenn ich in der werkstatt war, schon das werkzeug und rohmaterial vorsortiert, was wir da mitbekommen hatten.
das dauert ewig das alles ordentlich (so dass mans auch schnell wiederfindet) zu verstauen.
fittings werd ich da aber nicht dran drehen.. da wäre man an einem fitting ja ewig beschäftigt...fittings werden zu tausenden auf mehrspindelautomaten hergestellt. 
die drehmaschine ist super für kleinere umbauten und anpassungen.
z.b. hab ich letzens etwas für meinen markierer (paintball) gedreht...aber ich weis nicht ob das gegen die forenregeln verstößt, wenn ich das hier poste...ist schließlich kein spielzeug, und auch ein wenig OT für wasserkühler ^^




h_tobi schrieb:


> Sehr gute Lösung mit den Schaltern, ohne Endschalter würde ich die Maschine auch nicht betreiben, man weiß ja nie....


haben die endschalter auch schon beim ersten problelauf gebraucht :X,..einer der incrementalgeber war defekt und eine achse fuhr ziellos in eine richtung o0



Decrone schrieb:


> Einfach nur Genial was ihr hier leistet, soviel Spaß beim lesen hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr. macht weiter so!
> 
> Möchte demnächst auch mein "Asus Crosshair IV Formula" auf WaKü umrüsten! Hab Ihr die Kühlelemente dafür schon fertig? Habe das nicht genau rauslesen können....Sorry
> 
> Gruß Dec


freut mich sehr, dass dich das so gut gut unterhält.
für den Asus Crosshair IV Formula kühler geh mal auf anfi-tec.de
bei aquatuning gibts den aber auch


----------



## stefan.net82 (12. August 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Echt stylisch, vorallem das in den Rasen gemähte Logo!


----------



## Andreoid (19. August 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



stefan.net82 schrieb:


> Echt stylisch, vorallem das in den Rasen gemähte Logo!





Mittlerwiele machen die Maschinen und vor allem die drei PCs ne ganz schöne Abwärme in der Werkstatt.
Im Winter wars okay, aber im Sommer wurd das einfach zuviel.
Dewegen haben wir ne Zeit lang bei eBay nach Lüftungssystemen Ausschau gehalten.. und wir haben auch etwas passendes gefunden. 
Haben ein paar Röhren mit Verteilereinsätzen, und 2 große Rohrventilatoren ersteigert.

Hier auf dem Bild haben wir auf der Fensterseite das erste Rohr durch eine Seitenwand geschoben.
Passt genau zwischen der Lampe vorbei, und verdeckt den hässlichen oberen Balken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für das zweite Rohr schon mal das Lochband befestigt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rechts hinten an der Wand einhängen, 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dann das Lochband rumlegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hält.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann das linke Rohr ranschieben und beide Rohre verbinden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Rohre können noch gedreht werden, nach links und rechts hin sind se aber fest.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einmal unsere Werkstattlänge aus Rohrsicht  ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann die Frischluftzuführung.
Das Fenster vermessen was raus kommt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Ersatzplatte zurechtsägen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit einem kleinen Abstandsstück



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Winkel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das überlange Rohr wurde mit klebenband rundum markiert, und abgeflext.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der Rohrlüfter draufgeschoben..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ganz schöner Brummer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die Ersatzscheiben eingesetzt. Kabelkanal verlegt, und angeschlossen. Fertig 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Abluft holt sich die Luft in Zukunft direkt aus den Maschinen...
ich weis jetzt schon das das evtl. einen Schnupfen wegen Durchzug geben könnte.
Vielleicht ist einer der Leser vom Fach und kann uns nen Tip geben ob wir alles richtig gemacht haben?


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. August 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Das mit der Lüftung habt ihr gut und einfach gelöst. 
Ich hoffe der Lüfter kann geregelt werden z.b. Stufenlos per zusätzlicher Eletronik oder mit Stufen per Trafo.
Die Schlitze hatte ich etwas weiter nach oben gedreht damit die warme Luft nah unter der Decke abgesaugt wird.
Habt ihr das Ende des Rohres in der Wekstatt mit nem Deckel verschlossen? Das sieht man auf den Bildern nicht so gut.

PS:Für den Winter holt ihr euch ne Heizbox inc Lüfter der die warme Luft dann nach innen bläst. 

*EDIT:* Habt ihr aussen auch ein Vogelschutzgitter montiert?


----------



## Monsterclock (19. August 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Das mit dem vogelschutzgitter ist schon wichtig sonst,... naja... ihr wisst schon 

Wenn ich mir das Rohr so ansehe könnt man da bestimmt nen Mora zwieschenreinschieben xD


----------



## h_tobi (19. August 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Für mich sieht das sehr gut aus, das sollte eine Menge bringen. 
Die wichtigen Punkte wurden schon erläutert.
Wobei ich die Öffnungen waagerecht positionieren würde, dann wird die 
Raumluft von unten und die Stauwärme von oben gleichzeitig abgeführt.


----------



## Andreoid (19. August 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Das mit der Lüftung habt ihr gut und einfach gelöst.
> Ich hoffe der Lüfter kann geregelt werden z.b. Stufenlos per zusätzlicher Eletronik oder mit Stufen per Trafo.
> Die Schlitze hatte ich etwas weiter nach oben gedreht damit die warme Luft nah unter der Decke abgesaugt wird.
> Habt ihr das Ende des Rohres in der Wekstatt mit nem Deckel verschlossen? Das sieht man auf den Bildern nicht so gut.
> ...


vogelschutzgitter 
wir dachten sogar an einen pollenschutz! 
das rohr ist aber noch nach außen offen.. bis jetzt nicht dazu gekommen
müssen auch noch eine schräge gegen regen ranbauen,..nicht das der lüfter iwann unter wassser steht -.-



Monsterclock schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Rohr so ansehe könnt man da bestimmt nen Mora zwieschenreinschieben xD


fürn winter als heizung...
im sommer sollte der mora aber eher in die abluft 
die idee hatte finn auch schon...
naja der tägliche overkill eben ^^



h_tobi schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das sehr gut aus, das sollte eine Menge bringen.
> Die wichtigen Punkte wurden schon erläutert.
> Wobei ich die Öffnungen waagerecht positionieren würde, dann wird die
> Raumluft von unten und die Stauwärme von oben gleichzeitig abgeführt.


das werden wir demnächst mal machen...
ist hoffentlich besser als so wie es jetzt ist,..nämlich senkrecht nach unten. 
da sitzt man echt im durchzug -.-


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. August 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



> müssen auch noch eine schräge gegen regen ranbauen,..nicht das der lüfter iwann unter wassser steht -.-


Schutzgitter + Schräge gibt es als fertiges Element zu kaufen.


----------



## Andreoid (19. August 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

wie sieht sowas aus? und gibts da nen eigenen namen für?


----------



## KingPiranhas (19. August 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Wir lassen das von ner Lüftungsfirma machen. Ich frag mal bei mir in der Firma nach.

Das sieht ungefähr so aus, nur aus verzinkten Blech und das es auf das runde Rohr drauf gesteckt und fest genietet werden muss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: soler-palau.de


----------



## Andreoid (20. August 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Wir lassen das von ner Lüftungsfirma machen. Ich frag mal bei mir in der Firma nach.
> 
> Das sieht ungefähr so aus, nur aus verzinkten Blech und das es auf das runde Rohr drauf gesteckt und fest genietet werden muss.


gibts das auch mit nem winkel nach unten? das wäre perfekt


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. August 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

einfach noch einen 90° Bogen aussen davor bauen.  Dann könnt ihr auch einfach nen "Steckgitter" (Gitter mit nem Rand, passend der Rohrgröße) nehmen, wenn das noch unten gehen soll.


----------



## Andreoid (28. August 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Hab von einem User aus dem PCMasters Forum sein EVGA P55 SLI Board ausgeliehen bekommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freitag Nachhause gekommen und das Board direkt vermessen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dort wo früher bei den Boards mal die NB saß, ist jetzt nur noch Kunstsoff uns ne Led mit EVGA Logo.
Der zu kühlenden Teile sind die Spannungswandler Bausteine links neben dem CPU Sockel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Werkstatt dann die Passprobe mit einem Plexigasdummy:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Vorteil am Plexi ist, dass man auch die Lage des Kühlers zu den Chips kontrollieren kann:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann das ganze aus Kupfer,.. einen für den User und einen für Aquatuning 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein Montagevideo gibts auch: YouTube - Montage eines Anfi-tec PWM033 Wasserkühlers auf einem EVGA P55 SLI
seid nicht zu hart mit der Kritik ,.. es ist mein erstes ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch genügend Luft zu den Würfelförmigen Rio-Bausteinen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Rückseite mit unseren Montageschrauben und Pufferringen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt gibts Fotos mit Grünstich -.- ich sollt mal lernen mi PS umzugehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch zwei Impressionen zum Schluss:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier die Zweite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider muss man wegen dem knappen Bauraum gleich in die Höhe 
Das Board ist mit montiertem Kühler schon wieder auf dem Rückweg 
Für die SB nimmt man, von den Lochabständen her, am bessten ein UCDnano.
Ein UCDsb passt aber etwas versetzt auch, wenn man eine dicke luftgekühlte Graka in PCI-e slot 1 nutzt.


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. August 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Tolles Video. Jetzt können auch die Dummen den Wasserkühler montieren.  Bessere wäre natürlich noch gewesen, wenn du den UCDnano mit gezeigt hättest.


----------



## Andreoid (28. August 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

dafür muss ich selber nochwas üben XD
nein spaß .. aber ein UCD montage video ist geplant


----------



## h_tobi (28. August 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Schöne Lösung, für den begrenzten Raum hast du das Optimum heraus geholt. 
Evtl. wäre es besser gewesen, das Unter- und Mittelteil aus einem Stück zu fertigen, wäre aber 
wohl wesentlich aufwändiger gewesen.


----------



## empty (28. August 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Mir gefallen vor allem die silbernen Haare  xD .... spass bei seite, sieht echt toll aus, schönes produziert ihr da. Bin mir gerade am überlegen ob ich bei meinem nächsten Motherboard ein Chipsatzkühler von euch bestelle. Gibt es irgendwelche Reviews die eure Produkte mit den üblichen Verdächtigen vergleicht? 
Macht ihr auf Kundenwunsch auch bestimmte Gravuren in den POM Deckel?

Edith: Das mit der Gravur hat sich erledigt habt ihr schon mal beantwortet, aber das mit den Reviews intressiert mich doch.


----------



## Digger (28. August 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

chipsatz kühler unterscheiden sich kaum in der leistung.
alle haben eine sehr ähnliche bauweise mit lamellen und großen kanälen. es kommt ja da auch nicht auf jedes einzelne °C an.

von daher wären in dem bereich tests nicht sehr interessant, und man wählt chipsatzkühler eher nach eigenem Gusto.


----------



## Andreoid (28. August 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

silberne haare? die sind weiß  ^^

tests zu unseren kühlern,.. der soleil01 cpukühler wurder ein paar mal getestet.. der limitierte exfrs auch.. beide waren sogar in der PCGHprinted extreme! 

ich hab letzens mal an allte testseiten geschreiben, ob interesse bestünde unsere universellen kühler mal zu testen. nicht in der leistung,..das ist uninteressant...das ist immer mehr als ausreichend, sondern in der optik, und montierbarkeit...
was kam zurück? NICHTS ...ich weis nicht was los ist.. hat denn keiner mehr lust?
muss ich meine tests nun auch selber durchführen wie andere kleinwasserkühlerhersteller? soweit kommts noch

den UPC slim wollte auch niemand testen... der erste sinnvolle universelle spannungswandlerkühler am markt,..und keine testseite interessierts?! wtf?
(immerhin hat der UPC slim nun nen kleinen Bruder bekommen,..den UPC mini..werd ich demnächst mal in den bastelthreads vorstellen) 
das ändert aber nix an meinem unmut über die testseiten

hatte bei den effizienzgurus jemand anch privater rücksprache gefunden der den UPC slim testet.. da wirds vllt in 2-3 wochen nen bericht geben

btw..ein pcgh tester hat nun einen unserer aktuellen Soleil01 für einenaktuellen vergleichstest
wahrscheinlich sind nur cpukühler interessant,.. dabei wird wir in der chipsatz und spannungswandlerkühlersparte viel aktiver


----------



## Klutten (29. August 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Andreoid schrieb:


> btw..ein pcgh tester hat nun einen unserer aktuellen Soleil01 für einenaktuellen vergleichstest wahrscheinlich sind nur cpukühler interessant,.. dabei wird wir in der chipsatz und spannungswandlerkühlersparte viel aktiver



Der Kühler landet in der nächsten Printausgabe #11/2010 mit etwa 9-11 anderen Kühlern.  Zunächst eine kleine Marktübersicht, die dann hier im Forum weiter ausgebaut wird.


----------



## Timmynator (29. August 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Andreoid schrieb:


> und einen für Aquatuning



Ob da wohl in näherer Zukunft ein ähnliches Produkt von Phobya auf den Markt kommen wird?


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. August 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Ob da wohl in näherer Zukunft ein ähnliches Produkt von Phobya auf den Markt kommen wird?


Mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## Andreoid (29. August 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Ob da wohl in näherer Zukunft ein ähnliches Produkt von Phobya auf den Markt kommen wird?


ne, ich glaub du hast da iwas falsch verstanden
Anfi-tec bei Aquatuning ..das hat nix mit phobya zu tun ^^


----------



## Timmynator (29. August 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Dann will ich euch das mal glauben


----------



## Andreoid (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Dann will ich euch das mal glauben


ich fürchte, du hast gar kein andere wahl 

Nachdem ich nun seit einem Monat nix neues gepostet habe, weil ich mich mit
Klausuen rumgequält habe, gibt es nun wieder etwas neues von unserem Kühlergebastel 

Wir haben uns ein Asus crosshair IV extreme besorgt... übertakten per iPhone...das ist also die Mainboardzukunft 
Na dann wollten wir mal zusehen das es auch ordentlich gekühlt wird!
Eigentlich hatte ich einen Fullcoverkühler geplant.. mal sehen was nun dabei rauskommt.
Als erstes muss sowieso das Board vermessen werden... wenn es etwas komplexer wird, ist eine Ansicht in 3D garnicht verkehrt.
Leider dauerte das erstellen der 3D Ansicht einige Stunden.. hoffentlich werden sie sich lohnen.
Als erstes wurden von den Kühlern die M3 Haltelöcher erstellt. (man kann die kupferfarbenen Ringe auf dem Mobo sehen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Kupferringe wurden Tangential zu einem Gesammtkonstrukt verbunden.
Und für eine Fullcoversion wurde ein Kanal, unter dem ersten PCI-E slot, durch und zur NB und PWM Baugruppe, gelegt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist schon das erste Problem... ~ 8mm Platz habe ich zwischen dem PCI-E slot und den 4 Kondensatoren.
Wenn ich da einen Kanal unterbringe, dann kann man auch gleich G1/8 ider M5 Anschlüsse verwerden . (auf den Durchfluss bezogen)
Um eine Wasserführende Brücke zu bauen, wie EK das gerne macht, fehlen mir die maschinellen Möglichkeiten -.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also 4 einzelne Kühler? oder 2 Lightcoverkühler? Ich deke das zweite ist wohl die bessere Lösung.
Hier mal die Kupferplatten grob eingezeichnet, und die Anschlüsse platziert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man könnte evtl einen komplett wasserdruchströmten Kühler bauen..
Nachteil ist die Lage des obere Anschlusses.. der 5mm über das Board ragt, und wieder ein super dünner Kanal
über den Spawas, was den G1/4" Anschluss wieder unnötig macht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also kommen wir wieder zur Lightcovervarriante, welche sich schon beim MSI790FX, MSI890FX,
890GXM-G65, ASUS Crosshair IV Formula, Asus M4A 890FX und beim EVGA P55 FTW 200 bewährt hat.
Günstig in der Herstellung, da man auf Seriendeckel zurückgreifen kann,..und bei der Kühlleistung
stehen die Lightcovermodelle sogar auch noch bei übertakteten Boards gut da.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier mal ein Detail aus der Konstruktion... Radien kann man bequem nacher durch anklicken der Ecken erzeugen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der SB Lightcover macht sich bei einem 3er SLI zwischen der zweiten und der dritten Karte schlank.
Der Wasserstrom ist genau über dem SB Chip. (hier kann man das dank der durchsichtigen Modelle ganz gut erahnen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das gleiche beim NB PWM Kühler. Die Spawas werden locker durch die Kupferbrücken gekühlt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal eine seitliche Ansicht, wo man nochmal die Anschlusslage des SB Kühlers erkennen kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eine Isometrische Ansicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier fand ich noch ganz interessant:
Der Kühler ist bis zum SB CHip geschnitten dargestellt. So kann man den Kanal und die Oring nut erkennen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotz der ganzen 3D Spielerrei kommt man um ein echte Passprobe nicht drumherum.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kühler werden aus Plexi ausgefräst...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Passprobe wird vollzogen... und siehe da.. es hat sich gelohnt...
ein Befestigungsloch des Kühlers hat nicht ganz gepasst, was dann direkt korrigiert wurde.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immernoch besser als in Plexi... die fertigen Kupferversionen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem Kühlerset sind Finn und ich die ersten. die etwas für dieses Asus crosshair IV extreme anbieten..
mal sehen wie schnell die großen Hersteller nachziehen 

-------------------------------------------------------------

neben dem neuen ASUS Crosshair IV extreme lightcoverset gibt es
heute noch einen Test über unseren UPC slim:

Unser Universeller Spannungswandlerkühler (UPC slim) wurde von den Effizienzgurus
gegen MVR-100-Kühler von Koolance getestet und hat einen Effizienz-award abgeräumt!  

neben ein Paar hübschen Bildern und genauen Beschreibungen von den Kühlern
gibt es noch einen Durchflusstest beider Kühler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier der Link zum Test:
Einleitung, Lieferumfang & Technische Daten - Anfi-tec UPC slim Spannungswandler-Kühler




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timmynator (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Baaaaaaaah *Neid* sowas möchte ich auch können, aber CAD ist für mich ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln. 

Mal wieder astreine Arbeit, toll zu sehen, wie sowas am Computer entsteht und dann Wirklichkeit wird.


----------



## Der Maniac (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

schick!

Was für ein Cad Programm verwendet ihr? Alibre Design Expert oder was is da auf dem Screen zu sehen? Bei mir inner Schule wird "nur" Autodesk Inventor 11 Prof. verwendet, habt ihr damit schonmal gearbeitet? Falls ja, was gefällt euch am jeweilige Programm besser?^^ Würde mich mal interessieren auf was man bei so nem CAD-Programm achten sollte...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Frage:
Wieso platziert ihr den Deckel auf der ICH10, die weniger Wärme produziert, als der NF200 und wo die Anschlüsse einen PCI-E Slot blockieren, wärend links vom NF200 schlichtweg eine Lücke ist?
Zwischen den Kondensatoren scheint mir nach rechts Platz für eine ausreichend breite Bodenplatte/Kühlstruktur zu sein und die Kondensatoren sind auch flach genug, um den Deckel drüber ragen zu lassen.


----------



## h_tobi (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Auf jeden Fall wieder ein schöner Bericht, es macht Spaß den Werdegang der Kühler zu verfolgen.


----------



## empty (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Sieht toll aus, aber mir wäre eine Variante wo die Spawa's und Konsorte mit nur einem Wasserkanal viel lieber, weniger Anschlüsse und Optisch sauberer, der Ausgang müsste ja nicht dort sein wo Ihr den eingezeichnet habt, nehmt ihn nach vorne, ob da Kupfer mit etwas Verkleidung oder ein wirklicher Kanal ist, ist doch relativ


----------



## L.B. (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Könnte man den geringen Durchfluss eines schmalen Kanals nicht durch eine größere Höhe kompensieren? Oder hatte das negative Auswirkungen auf die Kühlleistung?


----------



## Gnome (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

sieht toll aus! Ich würde nur komplett POM verwenden. Man braucht ja nur bei NB, SB und Spawas die standard Ausfräsung für die Anschlüsse/Wassereinlass/-auslass machen und rest is normales POM. Also so wie jetzt nur zusätzlich ringsrum POM. Würde meiner Meinung nach ein wenig besser ausschauen . Dennoch gute Arbeit - sieht super aus. Ihr Jungs versteht was davon 

Bin mit euren 790FX-GD70 Wasserkühler nach wie vor extrem zufrieden - weiter so 

Nur Extra Vernickelung wäre eventuell ne nette Option für euren Shop. Denke da greifen bestimmt 80% der Käufer zurück, denn so kommen eure brillianten Kühler nochmals besser rüber


----------



## seth0487 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Hab den Thread jetzt erst entdeckt! Und fühlte mich gleich angesprochen, da ich ebenfalls Maschinenbau Student(7. Semester) bin und mir auch schonmal darüber gedanken gemacht habe, wie ich meine CAD Skills sinnvoll einsetzten kann. Leider fehlen mir die nötigen Werkzeuge, um solche Teile zu Fräsen. Welches CAD Programm benutzt ihr denn? Wir benutzen Catia V5 und find es echt super.

Geht ihr denn wirklich mit Lineal und Messschieber ans Mainboard und vermesst es? Ist wohl für "nebenbei" die günstigste Variante. Eine 3D Vermessung wäre wohl zu teuer...

Mal sehen, vielleicht werde ich mal etwas in Catia rum spielen und mir für mein Board auch was basteln. Zum Fräsen finde ich dann an der Hochschule bestimmt auch jemanden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



L.B. schrieb:


> Könnte man den geringen Durchfluss eines schmalen Kanals nicht durch eine größere Höhe kompensieren? Oder hatte das negative Auswirkungen auf die Kühlleistung?



Der Kühlleistung sollte das egal sein, aber wenn von z.B. 5mm*10mm bei gleichem Querschnitt durch einen 2mm Engpass willst (Dichtungsnut behält ja ihre alte Breite, Material überstehen zwecks Stabilität ist auch weiterhin nötig... - da bleibt schnell ganz wenig für den Kanal), bist du auf einmal bei einem 25mm hohen Kanal, was nicht nur einen richtig dicken POM-Block und ein hässliches Ergebniss bedeutet, sondern ggf. auch Probleme mit dem Fräser (zumindest eine ganze Reihe von Durchgängen)


----------



## Creep1972 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's Kühler*



Jefim schrieb:


> Also das Design des CPU-Kühlers find ich nicht schlecht. Ich weiß ist nicht jedermans Sache aber wenn man einen änlichen mit Plexiglas machen würde + Bohrungen für paar LED`s, ob 3mm oder 5mm, würde das bestimmt für Modder ansprechender sein.



HALT !!! Davon rate ich dringend ab. Hatte nur Sorgen mit diesen beleuchteten Plexiglaskühlern. Habe im laufe der Zeit 2 verschiedene gehabt. Beide undicht geworden. Der Grund: Im Laufe der Zeit lösen sich die Schrauben in dem Plastik von selbst. Nachziehen hilft da wenig, den die Dichtungsgummis werden dadurch spröde und die ganze Geschichte wird undicht. Mir hat es sogar dadurch mal eine Highend-Platine von ASUS zerlegt. Und die Aussage die viele machen, die Kühlflüssigkeit sei nicht leitend stimmt pauschal auch nicht. Seit 2 Jahren habe ich selbst nur noch vollverkupferte Kühler und diese Sorgen nicht mehr.


----------



## Andreoid (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Baaaaaaaah *Neid* sowas möchte ich auch können, aber CAD ist für mich ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln.
> 
> Mal wieder astreine Arbeit, toll zu sehen, wie sowas am Computer entsteht und dann Wirklichkeit wird.


ohne einen guten konstrukteur, der mir die grundlagen und regeln beibrachte, hätte ich das von alleine auch nicht auf die reihe bekommen ^^



Der Maniac schrieb:


> schick!
> Was für ein Cad Programm verwendet ihr? Alibre Design Expert oder was is da auf dem Screen zu sehen? Bei mir inner Schule wird "nur" Autodesk Inventor 11 Prof. verwendet, habt ihr damit schonmal gearbeitet? Falls ja, was gefällt euch am jeweilige Programm besser?^^ Würde mich mal interessieren auf was man bei so nem CAD-Programm achten sollte...


für die Kühler und meine cnc verwende ich Alibre Design Expert...
in der FH verwenden wir inventor.. komme damit aber nicht so fix zureckt weil einfach die routine fehlt..
mag da aber die tausenden zusatztools für kabelerzeugung, bewegungen und all so krams beim inventor



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Frage:
> Wieso platziert ihr den Deckel auf der ICH10, die weniger Wärme produziert, als der NF200 und wo die Anschlüsse einen PCI-E Slot blockieren, wärend links vom NF200 schlichtweg eine Lücke ist?
> Zwischen den Kondensatoren scheint mir nach rechts Platz für eine ausreichend breite Bodenplatte/Kühlstruktur zu sein und die Kondensatoren sind auch flach genug, um den Deckel drüber ragen zu lassen.


mal mir das doch mal in die bilder,.. ich weis jetzt nicht wo dein rechts, oben unten etc bei dem board ist und verstehe das iwie nicht wie du das meinst



empty schrieb:


> Sieht toll aus, aber mir wäre eine Variante wo die Spawa's und Konsorte mit nur einem Wasserkanal viel lieber, weniger Anschlüsse und Optisch sauberer, der Ausgang müsste ja nicht dort sein wo Ihr den eingezeichnet habt, nehmt ihn nach vorne, ob da Kupfer mit etwas Verkleidung oder ein wirklicher Kanal ist, ist doch relativ


dann ist aber der platz über den spawas sehr schmal für nen kanal, und einen sehr aufwändigen deckel müsste ich auch herstellen



L.B. schrieb:


> Könnte man den geringen Durchfluss eines schmalen Kanals nicht durch eine größere Höhe kompensieren? Oder hatte das negative Auswirkungen auf die Kühlleistung?


ja kann man, dann müsste ich aber dickes pom nehmen, das kann ich mit der kleinen cnc nicht bearbeiten, ist sehr teuer, und die große ist noch nicht fertig/bzw grade wieder zerlegt



Gnome schrieb:


> sieht toll aus! Ich würde nur komplett POM verwenden. Man braucht ja nur bei NB, SB und Spawas die standard Ausfräsung für die Anschlüsse/Wassereinlass/-auslass machen und rest is normales POM. Also so wie jetzt nur zusätzlich ringsrum POM. Würde meiner Meinung nach ein wenig besser ausschauen . Dennoch gute Arbeit - sieht super aus. Ihr Jungs versteht was davon
> 
> Bin mit euren 790FX-GD70 Wasserkühler nach wie vor extrem zufrieden - weiter so
> 
> Nur Extra Vernickelung wäre eventuell ne nette Option für euren Shop. Denke da greifen bestimmt 80% der Käufer zurück, denn so kommen eure brillianten Kühler nochmals besser rüber


haben bis jetzt leider noch keinen guten partner zum vernickeln gefunden 
und die teile immer zu irgendeinem vernickler rumzuschicken ist viel zu teuer, zu aufwändig, kostet zuviel zeit und evtl gehen teile verloren
das ist echt ärgerlich



seth0487 schrieb:


> Hab den Thread jetzt erst entdeckt! Und fühlte mich gleich angesprochen, da ich ebenfalls Maschinenbau Student(7. Semester) bin und mir auch schonmal darüber gedanken gemacht habe, wie ich meine CAD Skills sinnvoll einsetzten kann. Leider fehlen mir die nötigen Werkzeuge, um solche Teile zu Fräsen. Welches CAD Programm benutzt ihr denn? Wir benutzen Catia V5 und find es echt super.
> 
> Geht ihr denn wirklich mit Lineal und Messschieber ans Mainboard und vermesst es? Ist wohl für "nebenbei" die günstigste Variante. Eine 3D Vermessung wäre wohl zu teuer...
> 
> Mal sehen, vielleicht werde ich mal etwas in Catia rum spielen und mir für mein Board auch was basteln. Zum Fräsen finde ich dann an der Hochschule bestimmt auch jemanden.


welches prog wir nutzen steht weiter oben
ich suche grade möglichkeiten boards direkt in 3D zu scannen...
am interessantesten wäre es wohl die boards direkt von der cnc abtasten zu lassen
momentan mache ich das aber alles noch so:

hier mal als beispiel für dich die vermessung vom 790i evga (glaube das war 2008):


			
				Andreoid schrieb:
			
		

> *Heute könnt ihr bei der Entstehung eines Kühlers dabei sein:*
> 
> Das Forenmitglied fi.sh aus dem LUXX war so freundlich und hat mir sein 790i geschickt,
> um es vermessen zu können.
> ...


die 790i Kühler sind auch schon gut was her.. da waren wir noch bei mir im keller



Creep1972 schrieb:


> HALT !!! Davon rate ich dringend ab. Hatte nur Sorgen mit diesen beleuchteten Plexiglaskühlern. Habe im laufe der Zeit 2 verschiedene gehabt. Beide undicht geworden. Der Grund: Im Laufe der Zeit lösen sich die Schrauben in dem Plastik von selbst. Nachziehen hilft da wenig, den die Dichtungsgummis werden dadurch spröde und die ganze Geschichte wird undicht. Mir hat es sogar dadurch mal eine Highend-Platine von ASUS zerlegt. Und die Aussage die viele machen, die Kühlflüssigkeit sei nicht leitend stimmt pauschal auch nicht. Seit 2 Jahren habe ich selbst nur noch vollverkupferte Kühler und diese Sorgen nicht mehr.


also plexikühler stellen wir auch garnicht mehr her
mit delrin/pom/acetal braucht man sich keine sorgen machen

instesammt stelle ich in den foren fest, dass viele leute lieber einen voll durchflossenen deckel haben, der dann auch komplett über das cu reicht.
naja vllt ist das mit der neuen cnc und ein paar anderen bearbeitungsstrategien, statt wie jetzt, dem rausfräsen aus plattenmaterial, möglich.
man wirds sehen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Andreoid schrieb:


> mal mir das doch mal in die bilder,.. ich weis jetzt nicht wo dein rechts, oben unten etc bei dem board ist und verstehe das iwie nicht wie du das meinst



rechts ist, wo auf den Bildern rechts ist, etc. 

Ist Situation: Anschlussblock & Kühlstruktur sitzen über der ICH10 (die keine Kühlung braucht), Anschlüsse im Kühlblock blockieren einen PCI-E Slot (roter Pfeil)
Alternative (Gelb umrandet): Anschlussblock & Kühlstruktur sitzen über dem NF200, der Kühlung eher nötig hat. Da es auf dieser Höhe keinen PCI-E Slot gibt, wird auch keiner blockiert (grüner Pfeil=. Zugegeben: Der Einsatz von Doppelslotkühlern im ersten PEG wird verhindert. Aber jemand, der sich dieses Board und eure Kühler holt, wird Doppelslot-Luftkühler höchstens für kurze Tests einbauen und dafür hat er ja auch noch eine ganze Menge weiterer Slots zur Auswahl.
Die Alternative Position bietet offensichtlich etwas weniger Platz, als die aktuelle Position: Links liegt eine Reihe Konsatoren, rechts unten sind ebenfalls welche. Aber: Die Lücke rechts oben ist groß genug für die eigentliche Kühlstruktur - und nur die muss es geben. Da die Oberkante der Kupferplatte höher ist, als die Kondesatoren, kann der POM-Deckel einfach seitlich überstehen, in dieser Höhe gibt es keine Platzbegrenzung mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andreoid (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Alternative Position bietet offensichtlich etwas weniger Platz, als die aktuelle Position: Links liegt eine Reihe Konsatoren, rechts unten sind ebenfalls welche. Aber: Die Lücke rechts oben ist groß genug für die eigentliche Kühlstruktur - und nur die muss es geben.


bis hier ne gute idee


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da die Oberkante der Kupferplatte höher ist, als die Kondesatoren, kann der POM-Deckel einfach seitlich überstehen, in dieser Höhe gibt es keine Platzbegrenzung mehr.


ab hier leider nicht mehr.. ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


den pomdeckel kann ich auch nicht viel überstehen lassen,.. der braucht zumindest noch die M3 Verbindungsschrauben.
und enger zusammen geht die stuktur auch nicht.. immo sinds 18mm,..da passen schon nur noch tüllen und normale verschraubungen.. diese 19er überwurfmutteranschlüsse bekommt man da schon nimmer rein

okay ich könnte auch einen neuen deckel machen, wo wa passen würde, aber da sind wir dann auch gleich wieder bei einem ganz anderen kühler und einer anderen Preisklasse weil keine seriendeckel verwendet werden können -.-
die grätsche zwischen funktionalität und preis ist garnicht so einfach


----------



## empty (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Andreoid schrieb:


> dann ist aber der platz über den spawas sehr schmal für nen kanal, und einen sehr aufwändigen deckel müsste ich auch herstellen



Dann hast du mich falsch verstanden, ich meine nicht das dort ein Kanal hin soll, sondern nur verkleidung. Das es aufwändig ist so eine POM-Verkleidung herzustellen glaub ich dir, aber optisch macht es einfach mehr her.


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Hi!

Andere Idee: wie wäre es, den vorhandenen Deckel zu verwenden und statt dessen eine (zusätzliche) 'Brücke' zu fertigen?
Bsp. einen entsprechenden Anschluss (also sozusagen nur ein G1/4-Gewinde), an welchem ein niedriger, aber etwas breiterer Kanal 'angeklebt' (oder wie auch immer) wäre.

Da könnte man den Kanal selbst aus einem ~8mm dicken POM fräsen und dazu einen zwei- oder dreiteiligen Deckel: Mittelstück und die beiden Endstücke jeweils mit dem eingesetzten oder eingearbeitetem G1/4-Gewinde - das Gewind muss ja nicht sehr lang sein; es muss ja nur weit genug in den 'Standard'-Deckel eingeschraubt werden.
Dieses Einschrauben würde man dann vor der Montage auf dem Mainboard machen.

Dann würde sich das - teure - extra Bauteil auf eben diese Brücke reduzieren, die dann aus kleinerem Rohmaterial hergestellt werden könnte.

Macht ja jeder Rohrleger (und auch ich als Elektriker) so: weitgehend (vorhandene) Standardteile nehmen und nur kleine Teile als Sonderanfertigung.

Nur mal so eine Idee von einem totalen Laien auf dem Gebiet.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Andreoid (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

also eine brücke aus 2-3 bauteilen wäre nicht weniger teuer zu fertigen als ein normaler kühler.
das was mich ärgert ist, dass dann die preisvosrtellung für so ein paar verbundene kühler niedriger ist als für einzelne kühler,.. weil es ja eben nur ein großer kühler ist 

wir hattne mal überlegt seitlich in die kühler g1/8" gewinde zu schneiden, und alles mit einem kupferrohr zu verbinden... das bringt man vom platz her aber auch nicht so leicht unter

deine idee mit den vorhandenen deckeln und der zusätzlichen brücke funktioniert auch nur bei kühlern, welche auf der selben höhe liegen, oder man gleicht den unterschied wieder durch die brücke aus. ins 3D cad muss der board dann aber auf jeden fall. auch zur SB kommt man mit so einer aufgeschraubten brücke leider nicht. da kann mana uch gleich um 90° gewinkelte anschlüsse und schwarzen schlauch nehmen... kommt ner pombrücke auch ähnlich ^^

ich hasse fullcoverblocks  .. oder eher die mainboard hersteller, die immer an die ungünstigstenstellen eine kondensator setzen ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Andreoid schrieb:


> ab hier leider nicht mehr.. ^^




Auf den Fotos sah es so aus, als würde es passen



> den pomdeckel kann ich auch nicht viel überstehen lassen,.. der braucht zumindest noch die M3 Verbindungsschrauben.



Das hätte man ja vielleicht noch lösen können (um 45° drehen; Deckel so platzzieren, das Gewinde in die Nische zwischen zwei Kondensatoren kann; im Worst Case eine leichte Deckelmodifikation mit anders positioniertem Loch)



> okay ich könnte auch einen neuen deckel machen, wo wa passen würde, aber da sind wir dann auch gleich wieder bei einem ganz anderen kühler und einer anderen Preisklasse weil keine seriendeckel verwendet werden können -.-
> die grätsche zwischen funktionalität und preis ist garnicht so einfach



Das seh ich ja ein.
Aber was mir gerade noch einfällt: Könnt ihr den Kühler soweit verlängern, dass er unter der Grafikarte im obersten Slot durchgeht und über ihr genug Platz für einen Anschluss hat? Dann passt vielleicht einer der länglichen Spannungswandlerdeckel und man hat sogar noch den Vorteil, dass man keinen Schlauch von der Southbridge um die Grafikarte rumzirkeln muss.




Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Andere Idee: wie wäre es, den vorhandenen Deckel zu verwenden und statt dessen eine (zusätzliche) 'Brücke' zu fertigen?
> Bsp. einen entsprechenden Anschluss (also sozusagen nur ein G1/4-Gewinde), an welchem ein niedriger, aber etwas breiterer Kanal 'angeklebt' (oder wie auch immer) wäre.
> 
> Da könnte man den Kanal selbst aus einem ~8mm dicken POM fräsen und dazu einen zwei- oder dreiteiligen Deckel: Mittelstück und die beiden Endstücke jeweils mit dem eingesetzten oder eingearbeitetem G1/4-Gewinde - das Gewind muss ja nicht sehr lang sein; es muss ja nur weit genug in den 'Standard'-Deckel eingeschraubt werden.
> ...



Diese Brücke wäre größer und aufwendiger, als ein einfacher Deckel, wie oben beschrieben: Das geht über die Möglichkeiten hinaus.


----------



## Andreoid (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber was mir gerade noch einfällt: Könnt ihr den Kühler soweit verlängern, dass er unter der Grafikarte im obersten Slot durchgeht und über ihr genug Platz für einen Anschluss hat? Dann passt vielleicht einer der länglichen Spannungswandlerdeckel und man hat sogar noch den Vorteil, dass man keinen Schlauch von der Southbridge um die Grafikarte rumzirkeln muss.


leider nur mit überbaudeckelkonstruktion über die 4 kondensatoren und den quartz nahe der cpu um die gewinde für die anshclüsse unterzubringen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




schön dass ihr euch so an der entwicklung beteiligt! find ich top.. in anderen foren sind leider größtenteils nur noch bildergucker unterwegs


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Die Lagern wir in die Bilderthreads aus 
Ist der Abstand zwischen den ersten beiden Kondensatoren nicht groß genug, um einen der SW-Deckel (bzw. die zugehörige Bodenplatte) dazwischen zu positionieren?
Denn der Quartz sollte so niedrig sein, das man mit einer 1-2mm Stufe auf der Unterseite der Bodenplatte drüber kommt.


----------



## Taitan (22. November 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Hiho,

Mal eine ganz andere Frage *g* :

Welcher eurer universellen Chipsatzkühler (UCDxxxx) würde von den Lochmaßen etc. zum NBSB006 passen?


----------



## Andreoid (23. November 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

der UCDsb ..die sind bis auf die Laschen sogar fast identisch


----------



## Taitan (23. November 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

aha. cool. shop'd


----------



## Andreoid (24. November 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Taitan schrieb:


> aha. cool. shop'd




So sah es dann nach ein paar Monaten Gebrauch aus:
(die Kabel bitte nicht beachten, die hingen da nur so provisorisch )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gearbeitet wurde mit der kleinen 0.75kw Elte.. das ist einfach nix,..
aber mit Pomspänen hat se gut die Maschine eingesaut (nur trocken gefräst)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Stahlplatten müssen alle wieder runter.. weil die zur Nachbearbeitung müssen.
Hier ist schon der T-Nutentisch, die kleine Spindel und die Kabel runter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also auch Teile wie das Loslager lösen (hier schon nicht mehr vorhanden):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(zum Größenvergleich ein 180 großer André, in gebeugter Haltung) ..der Guss ist garnicht mal so klein 
sitz obendrauf und Demontiere die Platte, welche das Festlager der Z-Ku-Spindel hält.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dadurch sind die Frontplatte ab



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dann kommen wir zum Teil, den ich schon beim zusammenbauen befürchtet hatte
Man bekommt die Kugelumlaufmutter nicht nach oben raus, weil die an den oberen beiden Wagen nicht vorbeikommen würde



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (25. November 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Warum müssen die platten nachgearbeitet werden?


----------



## Bierseppi (25. November 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Habt ihr also zz keine Produktion ??? da ich in kürze ein paar Kühler von euch brauchen werde


----------



## xcebit (25. November 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

da kann ich mich nur anschließen^^


----------



## Timmynator (25. November 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ich denke, den ein oder anderen Kühler werden die beiden schon auf Lager gelegt haben. Bei einer Custom-Anfertigung mit Mainboard-Vermessung könnte es allerdings Probleme geben...


----------



## Andreoid (27. November 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Warum müssen die platten nachgearbeitet werden?


weil die platten für die neuen spindel vorbereitet werden müssen, die platten abgespeckt werden (vom gewicht her), überschliffen werden (für die genauigkeit) und es wird ein schmiersystem angebracht 



Bierseppi schrieb:


> Habt ihr also zz keine Produktion ??? da ich in kürze ein paar Kühler von euch brauchen werde


doch doch,.. haben noch unsere kleine Maschine.. mit der Großen haben wir bisher nur unsere Seriendeckel gemacht (UCDs und PWM Deckel) .. aber davon haben wir noch eine menge vorrätig
(haben mit der großen bisher nur trocken kunststoff gefräst, da die noch nicht abgedichtet war um mit einem kühlschmierstoff arbeiten zu können)



xcebit schrieb:


> da kann ich mich nur anschließen^^


keine sorge, bei uns steht nix still ^^



Timmynator schrieb:


> Ich denke, den ein oder anderen Kühler werden die beiden schon auf Lager gelegt haben. Bei einer Custom-Anfertigung mit Mainboard-Vermessung könnte es allerdings Probleme geben...


no gibt keine probleme 

eigentlich ist die große cnc nur ein upgrade zu den bestehenden produktionsmaschinen 
und mainboardvermessungen mache ich eh von hand



weiter gehts mit dem zerlegen:

also die Z-Ku-Mutter erstmal lösen,.. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und drehen....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die große Frontplatte noch oben hinausziehen geht auch nicht, weil dann das Festlager kollidiert, und später dann die Z-Ku-Mutter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nach unten hin gings dann doch iwie, nachdem wir 2 Wagen gelöst hatten
alles umständlich!.. und Ausrichten ist da auch nicht wirklich machbar..
also bei der Konstruktion auf die Montier und Demontierbarkeit achten! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



endlich auseinander



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



im Hintergrund unsere Dämmkiste mit Isel cnc und Abflussrohrabsaugung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der Tisch war um einiges harmloser  ... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann alles fein saubermachen... die Stahlteile des Portals gingen zum
Abspecken und Vorbereiten für eine neue Spindel
und danach zum Flachschleifen...


----------



## Speed-E (27. November 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ist die Maschine eine von Thomas Zietz? FS2MG? Nettes Teil.


----------



## Schelmiii (27. November 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Was muss ich studieren, um so ein krasses Zeug wie ihr es macht zu können? Ich mach bald Abi und sowas in die Richtung haben ich mir vorgestellt. Was habt ihr den so studiert? (Uni/ FH /DH, welches Fach, Ort?)


----------



## VJoe2max (27. November 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Die Fräse haben André und Finn selbst konstruiert und aufgebaut .

@Schelmii: Zum Maschinen bauen würde sich Maschinenbau wohl anbieten . Da lernst du zumindest wie man so was macht, wie man es dimensioniert und auf was es zu achten gilt. Die Ideen musst du trotzdem selbst entwickeln . 
Kann dir aber auch als Maschinenbauer passieren, dass du nur noch wenig mit dem Bau der Geräte zu tun hast als fertiger Ingenieur. Bin selber auch Maschinenbau Ing. und hab im bisherigen Berufsleben noch keine Maschine von dem Kaliber selbst gebaut - ist eben ein sehr vielfältiges Fachgebiet.

Zur Fräse: 
Wie schon anderswo gesagt: Mir gefällt das Gerät einfach unwahrscheinlich gut. Die Proportionen stimmen einfach, auch wenn das Ding natürlich etwas massiv wirkt - aber da seid ihr ja grad dran...
Gibt´s eigentlich Bilder von der fertigen Steuerung?


----------



## SonicNoize (28. November 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Was muss ich studieren, um so ein krasses Zeug wie ihr es macht zu können? Ich mach bald Abi und sowas in die Richtung haben ich mir vorgestellt. Was habt ihr den so studiert? (Uni/ FH /DH, welches Fach, Ort?)



Am besten geht das (theoretisch!) durch eine vernünftige Ausbildung in dem Bereich, z.B. Zerspanungsmechaniker. Studium ist da ziemlich theoretisch. Du brauchst aber ohnehin für viele technischen Studiengänge ein Vorpraktikum, das kannst du ja in so einem Bereich machen. Aber nach dem Abitur eine Ausbildung an zu fangen, ist Perlen vor die Säue geworfen. Eine Ausbildung ist heute irgendwie nicht das, was eigentlich auf dem Papier steht, darum schieb ich auch theoretisch. Maschinenbau ist grundsätzlich nicht verkehrt, da kann man später auch in die Richtung gehen. Aber wie immer ist es nicht das Studium, sondern das Eigeninteresse, dass den guten Ingenieur ausmacht, und das kann man nirgends studieren


----------



## Schelmiii (28. November 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Cool, danke für eure Antworten^^
So an die Richtung Maschinenbau habe ich auch gedacht, dass wird es wohl auch werden.


----------



## h_tobi (28. November 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Wenn du die Zeit und Möglichkeiten (Geld) hast, ist eine Ausbildung in dem Sektor auch von Vorteil, gerade 
die praktische Erfahrung kann dir später niemand mehr nehmen.
Ich habe als Meister einige Techniker und Ingenieure erlebt, die mit Metall nichts anzufangen 
wussten und entsprechende Arbeit fabriziert haben. 
Eine gesunde Mischung aus Praxis und Theorie ist der Schlüssel zum Erfolg. ( Meine pers. Meinung.)


----------



## OCPerformance (29. November 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Schicke Kühler macht ihr immer weiter so.


----------



## !!!Kenny!!! (29. November 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Also ich habe nun auch einen Kühler von Anfi Tec eingebaut auf meinem Gigabyte und ich muss sagen echt Top Qualität und hier war numal der einzige shop der für meine soutbridge einen passenden hatte. Kann die Jungs echt nur weiter empfehlen. 
Macht weiter so!!


----------



## OCPerformance (29. November 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Haben einige Boards im Programm wo sie nur welche für haben.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Coole Nummer...

...und ein immenser Aufwand, den ihr da Betreibt!

Bin grad selber mit vier Freunden an einem Eigenbau-WaKü-Projekt und weiß nun selber, dass das ganze doch nicht so einfach ist, wie es anfangs den anschein hat...

Werde eurer Projekt weiter verfollgen.

Grüße


----------



## Andreoid (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Speed-E schrieb:


> Ist die Maschine eine von Thomas Zietz? FS2MG? Nettes Teil.


jaaa genau. der mineralguss ist die FS2MG
auch in der cnc-ecke unterwegs? oder beim googlen drauf gestoßen? 



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Was muss ich studieren, um so ein krasses Zeug wie ihr es macht zu können? Ich mach bald Abi und sowas in die Richtung haben ich mir vorgestellt. Was habt ihr den so studiert? (Uni/ FH /DH, welches Fach, Ort?)


ich mache habe ne duale auslbildung hinter mir, parallel zum grundstudium maschinenbau. jetzt studier ich weiterhin maschinenbau aber mit der fachrichtung konstruktion und entwicklung.
finn hat auch was duales.. elektronikerausbildung und elektrotechnikstudium.
Die ausbildung hat da bis jetzt mehr geholfen als das studium. Mithilfe des studiums hätte ich massenträgheitskräfte oder biegeverformungen der cnc berechnen können. viel wichtiger als das, ist aber erstmal, dass mans überhaupt bauen kann.. da hat der finn bei in der elektroniker ausbildung das wichtigste zum strom, oder was auch immer gelernt, und ich hab mit der industriemeachinikerausbildung neben dem gefühl für ne gute zerspanung auch noch allerlei andere wichtige sachen gelernt.
Im endeffekt haben wir bisher aber nichts aus dem studium für anfi-tec verwendet.. das meiste ist aus dem internet angelesen (meist das cnc forum) und die erfahrung der wasserkühler haben wir durch ausprobieren etc. (bauen wasserkühler ja shcon seit einer kleinen ewigkeit.. mehr dazu *hier*)



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Gibt´s eigentlich Bilder von der fertigen Steuerung?


vorerst nur die von der murksigen ersten auf ein paar seiten vorher. Die ist aber jetzt verkauft, und finn arbeitet an der version 2, die dann auch direkt elemente für einen späteren werkzeugwechsler enthält.




h_tobi schrieb:


> Wenn du die Zeit und Möglichkeiten (Geld) hast, ist eine Ausbildung in dem Sektor auch von Vorteil, gerade
> die praktische Erfahrung kann dir später niemand mehr nehmen.
> Ich habe als Meister einige Techniker und Ingenieure erlebt, die mit Metall nichts anzufangen
> wussten und entsprechende Arbeit fabriziert haben.
> Eine gesunde Mischung aus Praxis und Theorie ist der Schlüssel zum Erfolg. ( Meine pers. Meinung.)


das kann ich so voll und ganz unterschreiben...
die erfahrung aus der auslbildung war im studium echt was wert..
den ganzen "normalen" studenten fehlte oft der bezug zur realität (marterie).
selbst ein maschbauingenieur sollte ein metalltabellenbuch aus der ausbildung besitzen.



SonicNoize schrieb:


> Aber wie immer ist es nicht das Studium, sondern das Eigeninteresse, dass den guten Ingenieur ausmacht, und das kann man nirgends studieren


und das gilt aus für die ausbildung. dann braucht man nur noch eine stelle, die das entsprechend fördert. lieder gibt es auch viel zu oft ausbildungsbetriebe, wo die auszubildenden wirklich dazu benötigt werden um das tagesgeschäft mit zu erledigen. so bleiben kleine sonderlehreinlagen auch bei viel interesse leider auf der strecke.



OCPerformance schrieb:


> Schicke Kühler macht ihr immer weiter so.


hey den avatar und den nick kenn ich doch auch noch aus nem anderen forum 



LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Coole Nummer...
> 
> ...und ein immenser Aufwand, den ihr da Betreibt!
> 
> ...


na dann viel glück... und fleißig posten 
aber lass uns genug vorsprung wenn ihr richtig loslegt ^^ ;P


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Andreoid schrieb:


> na dann viel glück... und fleißig posten
> aber lass uns genug vorsprung wenn ihr richtig loslegt ^^ ;P


 
Thx... 

Aber keine Sorge. Es ist nicht unser Ziel, den Markt um einen weiteren Hersteller zu erweitern. Wir bastelln nur aus Spass an der Freude und das Projekt ist im ganzen auch kaum alltagstauglich


----------



## OCPerformance (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Andreoid schrieb:


> hey den avatar und den nick kenn ich doch auch noch aus nem anderen forum




Jup bin in vielen Foren drin.


----------



## Speed-E (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Andreoid schrieb:


> jaaa genau. der mineralguss ist die FS2MG
> auch in der cnc-ecke unterwegs? oder beim googlen drauf gestoßen?



Arbeitskollege ist bei peters cnc ecke angemeldet, da ists mir aufgefallen.


----------



## Andreoid (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Wie angekündigt wird die XZ-Platte zum Abspecken gebracht.
hier kann man die Aussparungen sehen. Zwei Stück davon sind sogar komplette Durchbrüche.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die Bearbeitung habe ich meinen Kumpel, den Valle, besucht.
Bei der Stahlplatte wurde wegen den Durchbrüchen etwas Alu untergelegt.
Die Platte wurde ausgerichtet und festgespannt.
Als klein Hilfe und zur Vorsorge von Kollisionen habe ich die
Taschen schon mal mit nem Edding eingezeichnet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die benötigten Maße von dem 3D Teil eben ausgemessen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und rein damit in die Maho.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Taschen wurden vorgebohrt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann ausgeschruppt... 
(Hartmetall Schruppfräser mit Druckluftkühlung)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*hier mal das Video zur Bearbeitung: YouTube - Gewichtsabspeckung bei unseren CNC Teilen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurze Pause bei der letzen Taschen wegen Überlast 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fertig!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gewicht vorher: 17,8Kg
Gewicht nachher: 13,5Kg
----------------------------
Gewicht gespart: 4,3Kg

im nächsten post zeige ich euch die Bearbeitung von der ZPlatte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja,..als wenn 27mm stahl nicht reichen würde, hat die ZPlatte außerdem
seitlich noch 2 Platten zur Versteifung bekommen, welche auch mit der
waagerechten Platte verschraubt werden können:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Die Schlankheitskur hat sich ja richtig gelohnt, nur schade, das man das Material vorher mit bezahlt hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Hat sowas denn, abgesehen von der Schonung der Lager, irgend einen praktischen Nutzen?


----------



## Andreoid (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

durch die reduzierung des gewichts hat man eine kleinere massenträgheit. die 4kilo müssen nicht mehr beschleunigt und abgebremst werden. das erhöht die dynamik der maschine. 
un dazu brauchte ich eh noch durchbrüche für das shcmiersystem


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

k
Die Aufnahmen, die ich bislang von kleinen CnCs (="weniger als 2x2x1m für 20x20x10cm Werkstück") gesehen habe, zeigten irgendwie keine Bewegungen, bei denen mir "dynamisch" in den Sinn gekommen wäre


----------



## SonicNoize (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Oh mein Gott, eine Maho 432, die macht noch richtig Spass  Irgendwie sind die Dinger unkaputtbar ^^


----------



## Andreoid (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

ist eine Maho MH500C


----------



## SonicNoize (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Andreoid schrieb:


> ist eine Maho MH500C


Ich hab mal an einer MH500W gearbeitet, hatte auch die 432-Steuerung, allerdings schon einen 8-Farben-Monitor 

Die Dinger gehen teils bei eBay relativ günstig über den Tisch, wenn man den Transport organisieren kann.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> k
> Die Aufnahmen, die ich bislang von kleinen CnCs (="weniger als 2x2x1m für 20x20x10cm Werkstück") gesehen habe, zeigten irgendwie keine Bewegungen, bei denen mir "dynamisch" in den Sinn gekommen wäre



das liegt an den schnittgeschwindigkeiten, die begrenzen die "dynamik" während mat. entfernt wird, interessant wird der eilgang wenn zwischen 2 stellen gewechselt wird, da kann man dann zeit sparen und es sieht dann schon richtig flott aus


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Das ist mir schon klar, aber Wasserkühler sind ja meist recht kompakt


----------



## VJoe2max (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Das spart trotzdem ne Menge Zeit - gerade wenn´s um Serienfertigung geht, bei der nicht nur ein Teil pro Durchgang gefertigt wird . André und Finn fräsen ja in der Regel aus jeder Platte z.B. mehrere Kühlerböden. Da wird der Output mit einer schnellen Maschine deutlich erhöht. 

Hohe Dynamik ist also schon wichtig und letztlich vermindert das geringere Gewicht auf lange Sicht auch noch den Verschleiß und schont die Mechanik der Antriebseinheiten.


----------



## Andreoid (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

grade weil die modelle kompakt sind, ist die Belastung mit den kurzen distanzen viel extremer. Wenn man auch bei kleinen modellen schnell fahren will, dann muss die ganze masse auf eine viel kürzere strecke beschleunigt und abgebremst werden.


----------



## seth0487 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Macht ihr für die neuen Teile auch eine FEM Berechnung oder habt ihr das grob überschlagen?


----------



## Andreoid (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

alles nur nach gefühl. damit bin ich bis jetzt immer recht gut gefahren.. hab zwar fürs cad nen fem modul, hab mich aber wegen dem zeitlichen aufwand damit noch nicht auseinanderegesetzt


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Arbeitet ihr mit AutoDesk (Inventor) oder mit Catia ?

Bei Catia geht FEM ja relativ einfach.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

catia is es definitiv nicht (sieh dir das bild vom laptop an)


----------



## Andreoid (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

inventor nutze ich nur in der FH,... die waküsachen mache ich mit Alibre design


----------



## watercooled (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

eine Bomben Arbeit ihr 2! Klasse!

mfg


----------



## seth0487 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Wir haben bei uns an der FH einmal mit Catia FEM Berechnungen durchgeführt und auch mit ADINA(dabei haben wir auch ab und zu den vernetzter von Catia benutzt).

Mit einer FEM Berechnung könnte man an den Teilen eine Menge optimieren!


----------



## Dr.House (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

SolidWorks ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern, besonders was FEM angeht.

Die Gewichtsreduzierung finde ich ne klasse Sache, das kann man noch weiter treiben. Besonders hohe Kräfte an der Werkzeugafnahme hat man nicht erwarten, da ihr Cu, Al oder Pom fräst, alles eher weiches Zeug. Deswegen kann man noch mehr Gewicht reduzieren, ohne an Stabilität und Steifigkeit zu verliefen.

Aber fürs erste ein guter Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## Speed-E (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Das kann man so nicht sagen.  Das hängt eher von der Auskraglänge, Durchmesser, Anzahl der Schneiden und Zustellung d. Werkzeuges ab.

Eine Gewichtsreduzierung am Tisch sagt auch nichts über die wirkenden Kräfte an der Spindel aus.

Auch die Legierung spielt eine Rolle. 
Obwohl ich nicht glaube das hochfeste Al-Legierungen verwendet werden z.B. AlSiCu/Mg, eher AlSi1 oder AlPb oder?


----------



## Taitan (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

ich hab heute meinen UCD sb erhalten und muss sagen: tolle Arbeit. Aber ihr solltet mal eure Gewindebohrer ausrichten, die sind nämlich ziemlich schief geworden *g*. Zwar nix dramatisches, aber sieht komisch aus.


----------



## Andreoid (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

wieviel ist ziemlich schief? liegt der oring ungleichmäßig auf? die M3 gewinde oder die g1/4" ?
wenns stört tauschen wir das natürlich aus. *aber dann nicht über das forum hier.*

für die zukunft:
bei support/retour etc bitte per email/icq/msn/skype oder handy melden, da bin ich öfter verfügbar als in den foren.
abgesehen davon haben wir für sowas den thread hier:- Anfi-tec infothread -


----------



## VVeisserRabe (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Bei solchen aussagen ala irgendwas is schief wäre ein foto toll, dann erkennt man auch was du meinst


----------



## Taitan (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Im Anhang sind 2 Fotos, die ich eben auf die schnelle geschossen habe. Die Perfect Seals hab ich handfest ohne Werkzeug eingedreht.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Dreh die anschlüsse mal um 180 grad, wenn sie dann in die andere richtung schief sind liegts an den tüllen


----------



## Taitan (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

nope, keine Veränderung. 

Lg, Jessie


----------



## Andreoid (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

so... alles weiter wurde per pm geklärt 



> für die zukunft:
> bei support/retour etc bitte per email/icq/msn/skype oder handy melden, da bin ich öfter verfügbar als in den foren.
> abgesehen davon haben wir für sowas den thread  hier:-  Anfi-tec infothread -




Zwischen dem ganzen cnc gebastel muss ich jetzt auch nochmal ein paar kühler zeigen 

habe letzes woe ein Asus Rampage III extreme gesendet bekommen.
der UCD sb hatte nicht ganz auf die SB gepasst.. da waren sogar die längsten laschen zu kurz gewesen
hatte den Kühler dann kostenlos gegen einen neuen angepassten ausgetauscht... der sah dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit 4 befestigungsärmchen.

weiterhin war die schweirige aufgabe zu lösen, dass bei dem SB Kühler 2x 13/10er verschraubungen
noch zwischen zwei 480GTX mit einem Aquacomputer grafikkartenkühler durchpassen.
insgesammt werden auf dem board laut dem user drei Stück 480GTX verbaut o0.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



knappe angelegenheit, aber das geht problemlos...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zwei gerade verschraubungen hätten auf dem Seriendeckel keinen platz gefunden... der winkel ist ein kompromiss



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch von der bauhöhe her geht es unter den grafikkarten immer knapp zu.
genau 1mm luft zwischen Karten PCB und Kühlerdeckel. passt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier nochmal ohne anschlüsse und karten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ein standard-deckel wurde verbaut.. so bleibt der Kühler in der herstellung schön günstig

beim spannungswandlerkühler das gleiche... der gute standarddeckel 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was hier noch besonders ist, dass man die originalbackplate weiterverwenden kann..
der kupferboden wurde an den haltelöchern so angepasst,
dass man die gefederten originalschrauben von oben in die luftkühler backplate einschrauben kann...
weiterhin werden auch noch die sechs unteren spawas unter der grauen RIO (R68) Reihe mitgekühlt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beim nächsten post gibts wieder cnc gebastel ^^


----------



## VVeisserRabe (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ich finde eure detaillösungen klasse


----------



## OCPerformance (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Sehr gute Arbeit Andreoid.


----------



## Koyote (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Hi,
habe mit jetzt alle 32 Seiten am Stück durchgelesen. Und ich muss sagen, ich fands durchgehend Spannend. Ist echt geil, ihr habt's einfach drauf man !


----------



## R-700 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

ihr macht echt coole sachen war auch schon auf eurer page  bitet ihr auch vernickelte versionen an oder wollt es tun da zu mein sys kein kupfer passen würde


----------



## OCPerformance (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Koyote schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe mit jetzt alle 32 Seiten am Stück durchgelesen. Und ich muss sagen, ich fands durchgehend Spannend. Ist echt geil, ihr habt's einfach drauf man !




Das ists besser immer mal am Ball zu bleiben.


----------



## DAEF13 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

@R-700: Steht das nicht sogar hier irgendwo, dass es keine vernickelten Varianten, sondern nur gefärbte geben wird? Ich meine, es wurde von nur 1€ Aufpreis gesprochen


----------



## Andreoid (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Koyote schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe mit jetzt alle 32 Seiten am Stück durchgelesen. Und ich muss sagen, ich fands durchgehend Spannend. Ist echt geil, ihr habt's einfach drauf man !


mich würd mal interessieren wie lange du gebraucht hast 



R-700 schrieb:


> ihr macht echt coole sachen war auch schon auf eurer page  bitet ihr auch vernickelte versionen an oder wollt es tun da zu mein sys kein kupfer passen würde





Andreoid schrieb:


> Gnome schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nur Extra Vernickelung wäre eventuell ne nette Option für euren Shop. Denke da greifen bestimmt 80% der Käufer zurück, denn so kommen eure brillianten Kühler nochmals besser rüber
> ...


das verdunkeln machen wir auch nicht mehr,.. die chemikalien so aufzubewahren, dass man damit ordentlich arbeiten kann, hätte mehr gekostet als nachfrage dagewesen wäre. das war dann das aus fürs dunkel färben. die weißen deckel werden auch nach und nach verschwinden... die kaufen nichtmal 2% der kunden.


----------



## OCPerformance (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Andreoid schrieb:


> mich würd mal interessieren wie lange du gebraucht hast





Hm bei ordentlichen gucken paar Stunden. Bei fliegen vllt 5 min


----------



## Koyote (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



OCPerformance schrieb:


> Hm bei ordentlichen gucken paar Stunden. Bei fliegen vllt 5 min


Glaub mir, ich habe ordentlich geguckt. Wie lange ich gebraucht habe hab ich nicht gestoppt. ABER SEHR SEHR LANGE. Und es war nie öde. Finde das hier echt geil !


----------



## OCPerformance (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Hab gleich von anfang an geguckt und nur kurze pausen drin gehabt so gehts.

Aber coole Sache, geile kühler die sie machen.


@Andreoid Hast PM im Xpert.


----------



## DAEF13 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Was mich noch interessiert:

Wieviele Kühler fertigt ihr eigentlich durchschnittlich im Monat/Jahr?
Ich mein, da muss die Nachfrage ja schon enorm sein, damit es sich lohnt soviele CNC's zu haben


----------



## Andreoid (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



OCPerformance schrieb:


> @Andreoid Hast PM im Xpert.


hab ich schon bemerkt, aber noch kein zeit gehabt mir das genau anzusehen



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Was mich noch interessiert:
> 
> Wieviele Kühler fertigt ihr eigentlich durchschnittlich im Monat/Jahr?
> Ich mein, da muss die Nachfrage ja schon enorm sein, damit es sich lohnt soviele CNC's zu haben


na das ist aber eine sehr persönliche frage mit der produktionsmenge...
viele cncs... eine isel die fertigt, und unsere große die gebaut wird ^^  ... 1 1/2 

die nachfrage könnt ruhig was höher sein. immo haben wir einfach mal garnix zu tun was wasserkühler betrifft... die große cnc beansprucht dafür immo gut unsere zeit. ob das an einer fehlenden weihnachtsrabattaktion mangelt bezeifenl ich mal sehr stark. aber das gehört eigentlich auch eher in unseren info-thread.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Alle achtung was ihr beiden so auf die Beine gestellt habt.

Hut ab..

sehr nice..


----------



## DAEF13 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Andreoid schrieb:


> na das ist aber eine sehr persönliche frage mit der produktionsmenge...
> viele cncs... eine isel die fertigt, und unsere große die gebaut wird ^^  ... 1 1/2



Ich dachte immer, dass es mehr wären



> die nachfrage könnt ruhig was höher sein. immo haben wir einfach mal garnix zu tun was wasserkühler betrifft...


Das reicht mir schon. Ich mein, es gibt jetzt ja nicht sooo viele die ein WaKü haben, und deshalb die Frage.


----------



## Bene11660 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Toll was ihr geschafft habt 
Wisst ihr schon ob ihr Kühler für das 
Asus Maximus IV Herstellen könnt oder
werdet ?


----------



## Andreoid (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Bene11660 schrieb:


> Toll was ihr geschafft habt
> Wisst ihr schon ob ihr Kühler für das
> Asus Maximus IV Herstellen könnt oder
> werdet ?


du bist der erste der nach dem board bei uns fragt.
der kühler sieht stark danach aus, dass der vom asus crosshair IV extreme passt: Anfi-tec Asus Crosshair IV extreme lightcover Set
hast du das board schon da?


----------



## Bene11660 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Nein es ist noch nicht Lieferbar ab 9 Januar ist es
Lieferbar, ich werde aber warscheinlich direckt nach weinachten
bestellen 

Edit: So sieht es aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andreoid (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

wenn du das board hast, dann meld dich mal bei uns.. dann sende ich dir eine ausdruckbare schablone für den kühler,.. die kannste dann hinten ans board dran halten, wenn wir glück haben passen die lochabstände 

jetzt die Bearbeitung der ZPlatte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wieder das gleiche Spiel...
Ausrichten, festmachen,..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



anzeichnen,...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vorbohren,...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausschruppen,... (der Fräser hat schon ein kleines Bisschen seiner Beschichtung einbüßen müssen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nichts verändert, andere Position



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Späne!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die waren gut heiß



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fieß war, wenn so nen Schwall heißer Späne durch die Druckluft über die Kabine geweht wurde *autsch*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch mehr Späne



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Späne, Späne, Späne......Späne



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Spannpratze wurde nur "handfest" angezogen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann nochmal rumdrehen, wieder einmessen, befestigen und die Passfedernut für die Spindel fräsen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Mal mit Kühlschmiermittel, weil des ein HSS Fräser war.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das hier ist übrigends das Maschinchen worauf die beiden Teile jetzt bearbeitet wurden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eine Maho MH500C mit 12mm Hartmetallfräser


*Gewicht vorher: 21,7Kg
Gewicht nachher: 15,5Kg
----------------------------
Gewicht gespart: 6,2Kg

Insgesammt also 10,5 Kilo in Späne verwandelt.. na das ist doch was *
10,5 Kilo die nicht mehr mitbewegt werden müssen!
(wobei da wieder ~4-6kilo durch die seitenteile hinzukommt ,.. die spindel wird auch nochmal ordentlich was wiegen -.-)
*
diese woche müsste noch ein EVGA P55 Classified 200 ankommen,.. da gibts dann von uns kommende woche neue kühler für, wenn das mit der zeit hin haut.*


----------



## PeacemakerDT (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ich findßs immerwieder beeindruckend, was ihr da macht! Respekt!!


----------



## h_tobi (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Die Schlankheitskur steht eurem Schätzchen sehr gut, nur weiter so.


----------



## Andreoid (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

*Kühler für das EVGA P55 CLASSIFIED 200*

So Jungs 
Habe jetzt hier ein nackiges EVGA P55 CLASSIFIED 200 liegen..
Bei dem Spannungswandlerkühler gibt es keine Probleme,
aber bei dem NB-SB Kühler habe ich ein paar Entscheidungsschwierigkeiten,
wobei ihr mir bestimmt weiterhelfen könnt.

Zuerst einmal der PWM/Spannungswandlerkühler....
Das Wasserkühlermodell was ich dafür entwerfe wird auf der gesammten Länge
die digitalen Mosfets und die CPL bausteine kühlen (genau wie der originalluftkühler).
Der Kühler wird 45€ kosten.. mittlerweile kann man ja sowas schon im Vorfeld recht gut einschätzen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun zum Problemfall, dem NB-SB Kühler. Es gibt nämlich 4 mögliche Varianten:

Variante 1: zwei getrennte Kühler, ein neues Modell für die NB mit Seriendeckel und UCDsb für die SB.
Habe gedacht das alles als Set anzubeiten im Paket mit dem UCDsb dann ~60€
(möglich benutzbare Anschlussgrößen, max 18mm Durchmesser).
Bei dieser Version bekommt man evtl Platzprobleme mit einer dicken Grafikkarte.

Variante 2: Ein Lightcovermodell wie bei dem EVGA P55 FTW 200 
mit längerem PWM seriendeckel ~60€ (möglich benutzbare Anschlussgrößen,beliebig)

Variante 3: Wieder ein Llightcover aber etwas kleiner als in Variante 2. ~55€
(möglich benutzbare Anschlussgrößen, max 18mm Durchmesser)
der Kühler benutz den selben Deckel wie in Variante 1 

Variante 4: Ein komplett durchströmter Kühler..
aber nur ein weg.. sprich ein Anschluss oben und einer unten.
~ 65€ weil auch kein Seriendeckel benutzt werden kann.
Bei dieser version bekommt man evtl auch Platzprobleme mit einer dicken Grafikkarte.

Variante 1: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Variante 2: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Variante 3: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Variante 4: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für eine Version mit beiden Anschlüssen oben, und einem Kanal zur
sb hin und zurück, ist zu wenig Platz für die 2 benötigten Kanäle.

jetzt seid ihr dran  besonders von interesse ist natürlich die meinung der leite die auch ein EVGA P55 CLASSIFIED 200 besitzen


----------



## Der Maniac (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Frage am Rande:

In welche Slots kommen da denn die Graka's? den 1. roten und den 2. roten von oben? Wenn ja, dann verschieb den unteren Anschluss bei Variante 4 ein wenig nach oben...

Bei Variante 1 das selbe (bei dem unteren Kühler)

Variante 2 & 3: Wenns genug kühlt, warum net


----------



## Andreoid (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

der shcwarze slot ist nur 4x angebunden

noch ein paar tatsachen zum abwägen

der große nb luftkühler ist nur an den 4 bohrungen an der nb befestigt... der hat auch keinen kontakt zu den 4 bauteilen links neben der nb.
ist genauso wie bei dem FTW200.

eine lightcoverversion würde den PCI-1 slot blockieren... ist aber glaub ich bei 6 großen PCI-e ist das egal

die version 1-3 wären von der qualität her wesentlich besser, da diese auf seriendeckel zurückgreifen und können so einfacher und vor allem schneller gefertigt werden.

nochwas:
Den pwm mit dem anderne kühler zu verbinden werde ich defintiv nicht machen. dann kann ich nicht auf seriendeckel zurückgreifen und müsste auch noch die höhe zwischen pwm und nb ausgleichn... das würde dann alles wieder sehr sehr teuer werden.


----------



## Schelmiii (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Variante 2 & 3: Wenns genug kühlt, warum net



Würd ich auch sagen. Ich glaub niemand holt sich ein classified um nur eine Graka laufen zu lassen und da sind die Anschlüsse /ist der Anschluss bei Variante 1 und 4 doch mächtig im weg.

Also mein Favorit ist die 2. Und wenn die net ordentlich kühlt die 4, da spart man sich nen Anschluss und muss weniger Verschlauchen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Variante 2, so stört der Anschluss an der SB nicht und man muss nicht zwischen irgendwelche Karten einen Bogen rein machen. Es ist auch Platzgenug für 16/10er Verschraubungen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

[X]modifizierte 2:
Wer so ein Board kauft, will viele Karten verbauen (oder bzw. und  ist imho bescheuert) - da sollten keine Anschlüsse im Weg sein, erst recht nicht hinter einem (permanenten?) x4 Slot. Aus dem gleichen Grund würde ich die Bodenplatte aber noch ein paar mm nach oben erweitern, so dass der Deckel mit den Anschlüssen oberhalb des x1 Slots zum liegen kommt/diesen nicht blockiert.


Allgemeiner:
Warum ein P55 überhaupt an eine Wakü gehängt werden muss, erschließt sich mir bis heute nicht. UCD (ggf. Version mit verbreiter Bodenplatte und versetzen Anschlüsse -s.o.-) auf den NF200, Originalkühler auf den P55 und gut ist. Es dürfte RAM-Kits geben, die zusammen mehr Wärme entwickeln.


----------



## Andreoid (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

frohes Neues 


wie oben bereits gepostet hat der pwm-Kühler kein probleme gemacht

der neue PWM037.. kühlt wie der originale Kühler die Digitalen PWMs und die CPL Bausteine.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und so sieht das fertige EVGA P55 CLASSIFIED 200 Waküset aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



genau wie bei dem EVGA P55 FTW 200 musste auch bei diesem lightcover
eine Aussparung für den silbernen Quarz geschaffen werden.
Im endeffekt sind die Abstände, bis auf die Verbindung zur SB komplett identisch
zu dem EVGA P55 FTW 200 Lightcover.
Als Deckel habe ich mich jetzt für einen Seriendeckel mit der größe des UCDgrande entschieden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der SB gibt es dieses mal keine Gravur...
das spart wiederrum erheblich Kosten in der Fertigung weil kein Werkzeugwechsel stattfinden muss.
Stattdessen gibt es eine hübsche Designspielerei mit ein paar angedeuteten Fins .
Das ist wirklich nur ein Designelement! Die SB kann durch die Kupferbrücke zur NB so
komplett ohne zusätzlichen Luftstrom gekühlt werden.
Die Kupferbrücken (Lightcover) Technik hat sich schon bei vielen Boards, auch im übertakteten Zustand,
besstens bewährt! (z.B. MSI 790FX, ASUS Crosshair IV Formula.. etc).
Kritiker brauchen da also nicht auf einen Wasserführenden Kanal verwiesen.
Lediglich das nicht Gefallen des blanken Kupfers könnte man anmerken ^^
(Weil ich weis, dass die Frage oft gestellt wird:
Leider haben wir noch immer keinen guten/verlässlichen Vernickler in der Umgebung)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen kompletten neuen Deckel zu machen wiederstrebte mir, weil wir diese preisgünstig
nicht in gleich guter Qualität fertigen können, wie unsere Seriendeckel eben.
Ich hab einen Seriendeckel gewählt, weil wir diese in höchster Qualität immer auf Lager haben.
Das macht den Kühler nicht nur günstiger, sondern die Oberflächen und Genauigkeit
des Deckels bleiben auch in der gewünschten Güte.

Das Board bietet sich doch recht gut an für eine fullcoverlösung, aber um wirtschaftlich
qualitativ hochwertigste fullcover Kühler herzustellen fehlen uns momentan die Mittel.
Das war ein Kompromiss den ich nicht eingehen wollte.
Dann lieber gewohnt gut, aber wesentlich preiswerter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht zu vergessen ist, dass der Kupferteil unter den Grafikkarten verschwindet.
Der Grandedeckel bietet dem PCI-E Slot etwas mehr Freiheit als der Vorgänger
mit dem längeren PWMdeckel beim EVGA P55 FTW 200.
Der Grande Deckel ist weiterhin, zur vorgeschlagenen Version mit dem Nanodeckel,
kompatibel zu Anschlüsse mit einem Durchmesser bis zu 22,5mm.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das EVGA Set ist jetzt für nur 89,90 im Shop verfügbar..
Kommende Woche vorraussichtlich dann auch bei Aquatuning.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schelmiii (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ich würde sagen perfekte Lösung. Alle PCIe x16 Slots sind uneingeschränkt nutzbar, man braucht nur 2 x 2 Anschlüsse, es sieht sehr aufgeräumt auf dem Mainboard aus und es ist eine preisgünstige Version. Wie du selbst angedeutet hast, die Krönung wäre noch eine Vernickelung, aber damit könnt ihr leider nicht dienen. Wers unbedingt haben will kanns ja nachträglich machen. Aber auf jedenfall saubere Arbeit von euch.


----------



## Bene11660 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Die Lösung sieht sehr gut aus, diese Rundungen
haben Stil


----------



## DAEF13 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Sieht echt sehr gut aus!


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Bei dem neuen Kühler gefallen mir diese komischen Rillen bei der SB nicht.


----------



## M4tthi4s (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ich find's gut so, obwohl ein eingraviertes Anfi-tec Logo sicherlich noch einen Tick besser aussehen würde.


----------



## KingPiranhas (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Sieht für mich so aus, als hätten die Jungs ein Reststück Kupfer genommen, welches schon mal zu Testzwecken benutzt worden ist und wo noch der Deckel fehlt.


----------



## Bene11660 (18. Januar 2011)

Das Asus Maximus IV Extreme ist heute bei mir angekommen.
Soll ich immer noch testen ob der Crosshair IV Wasserkühler
auf auf diesem Board passt?
Also mit der Schablone.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Bene11660


----------



## Andreoid (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Bene11660 schrieb:


> Das Asus Maximus IV Extreme ist heute bei mir angekommen.
> Soll ich immer noch testen ob der Crosshair IV Wasserkühler
> auf auf diesem Board passt?
> Also mit der Schablone.
> ...


das wäre sowas von freundlich 
link zur schablone


----------



## p00nage (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Sind für die Sandy Bridge Boards auch schon Kühler in Planung? Wenn ja welche Boards werden einen bekommen?


----------



## Optikks (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

da ich ja eh grade mein wakü projekt anstrebe weiß ich nun schonmal wo ich nen cpu kühler herbekommen werde


----------



## Andreoid (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



p00nage schrieb:


> Sind für die Sandy Bridge Boards auch schon Kühler in Planung? Wenn ja welche Boards werden einen bekommen?


also in aussicht haben wir eigentlich seltenst etwas,.. meist kommen die user immer auf uns zu,... sonst würden wir die boards zu sehr ins blaue hinein auswählen,.. ich wüsste nämlich nie welches board für waküs erfolgreich werden würd.

hast du schon ein board im auge? manchmal lassen die user das auch direkt vom shop aus zu uns senden.. dann sparen die einmal porto,.. und lange brauch ich ja auch nie (vorrausgesetzt es kommt pünktlich zum woe bei mir an)


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

hätte auch unter Umständen Interesse an _*Asus Maximus IV Extreme*_ - Wasserkühlern


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

wie wäre es mit dem gigabyte P67 UD4? 
allseits beliebtes modding board (komplett schwarz, total schick) neben dem P8P67 von asus - wäre ne überlegung wert...

Grüße


----------



## KingPiranhas (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Wahrscheinlich ist die ganze Reihe UD3P-UD7 sehr beliebt und schwarz. Eventuell passen auch alle Boards die gleichen Kühler.


----------



## B-Boy-KrÄnK (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

ich muss sagen respekt leute!
ich hab es mir angetan alle 36 seiten zu lesen und ich komm nicht rum zu fragen ob ihr auch spezielle wünsche der kühler annehmen tut 

ich will mir demnächst eine wasserkühlung zulegen und da passt es gerade sehr gut das ich euch gefunden hab


----------



## Andreoid (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



TheUrbanNinja schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit dem gigabyte P67 UD4?
> allseits beliebtes modding board (komplett schwarz, total schick) neben dem P8P67 von asus - wäre ne überlegung wert...
> Grüße





KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist die ganze Reihe UD3P-UD7  sehr beliebt und schwarz. Eventuell passen auch alle Boards die gleichen  Kühler.





B-Boy-KrÄnK schrieb:


> ich muss sagen respekt leute!
> ich hab es mir angetan alle 36 seiten zu lesen und ich komm nicht rum zu  fragen ob ihr auch spezielle wünsche der kühler annehmen tut
> ich will mir demnächst eine wasserkühlung zulegen und da passt es gerade sehr gut das ich euch gefunden hab



na dann passt doch das hier: Info [AF] Sonderanfertigungsregelung & Mainbaordsuche zum vermessen


----------



## VVeisserRabe (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Am freitag ist mein lightcover set fürs crosshair 4 formula angekommen  tolle verarbeitung, alle flächen sind sauber, die gewinde makellos geschnitten und das ganze war noch immer günstiger als andere sets/fullcover kühler für das board


----------



## KingPiranhas (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Andreoid schrieb:


> na dann passt doch das hier: Info [AF] Sonderanfertigungsregelung & Mainbaordsuche zum vermessen


Diesem Dienst werde ich wahrscheinlich demnächsten nutzen.


----------



## B-Boy-KrÄnK (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

macht ihr eigendlich auch passive kühler?? nicht nur für wakü??

will mir nähmlich das ASRock 880GMH holen und würde dafür spezielle kühler haben


----------



## Andreoid (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Bene11660 schrieb:


> Das Asus Maximus IV Extreme ist heute bei mir angekommen.
> Soll ich immer noch testen ob der Crosshair IV Wasserkühler
> auf auf diesem Board passt?
> Also mit der Schablone.
> ...


gibts da schon was neues? schablone hatte ich ja hochgeladen



KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> hätte auch unter Umständen Interesse an _*Asus Maximus IV Extreme*_ - Wasserkühlern


wenn der Crosshair IV Wasserkühler nicht passt, und du und bene euer board ausgerüstet haben wollt kann man da bestimmt was für machen.



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Am freitag ist mein lightcover set fürs crosshair 4 formula angekommen  tolle verarbeitung, alle flächen sind sauber, die gewinde makellos geschnitten und das ganze war noch immer günstiger als andere sets/fullcover kühler für das board


freut mich dass er dir gefällt 



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Diesem Dienst werde ich wahrscheinlich demnächsten nutzen.


ein neues board un kühler umsonst oder meinst du ne sonderanfertigung?



B-Boy-KrÄnK schrieb:


> macht ihr eigendlich auch passive kühler?? nicht nur für wakü??
> will mir nähmlich das ASRock 880GMH holen und würde dafür spezielle kühler haben


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...lbstgebaute-wasserkuehler-21.html#post1973442

aber wirklich nur ungern... ich mein,..wer kauft dann später nen passivkühler bei einem wakühlersteller im shop ^^ genau,.. niemand
das teil würde ich dann wohl nur ein einziges mal fertigen.
was das bedeutet kannst du in dem link zur sonderanfertigung eine seite vorher lesen 

ansonsten: UCDgrande + UCDsb + UPCslim(aufkleben)


----------



## alex1028 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Jungs wie macht ihr die bilder mit dem schwarzen hintergrund die sehen so hammer aus aber ich hab kp wie man das macht^^


----------



## Bene11660 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ich habe die Schablone aufgelegt und sie passt
leider nicht. Die Bohrungen und die Abmessungen
sind völlig anders. Wenn ihr das Board zum
vermessen braucht würde ich es gerne zur verfügung
stellen 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen:

Bene11660


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Andreoid schrieb:


> ein neues board un kühler umsonst oder meinst du ne sonderanfertigung?


Wenn dann neues Board zu euch schicken (wenn es nicht jemand vorher macht ), wenn kein aktueller Kühler passt.


----------



## B-Boy-KrÄnK (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

hm das wird ziemlich teuer...hm...naja egal denn nen schicken wasserkühler  ist ja egal das wird schon  wo bekommt man billig ne wasserkühlung her??


----------



## zettiii (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Billige Wasserkühlungen sind nicht zu empfehlen 
Ein guter Shop dafür wäre aquatuning.de oder der a-c-shop 

@ Topic : Jungs, ihr macht echt klasse Arbeit !
Leider habe ich nur ein Mainboard und das hat schon einen Kühler ...


----------



## Andreoid (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Bene11660 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Schablone aufgelegt und sie passtleider nicht. Die Bohrungen und die Abmessungen
> sind völlig anders. Wenn ihr das Board zum
> vermessen braucht würde ich es gerne zur verfügung
> stellen Mit freundlichen Grüßen:
> Bene11660


schade,... warum gehts es nicht immer einfach 
hattest du auf die skalierung der 100mm unten geachtet?

ansonsten müssen wa da eben was neu machen
wenn KlawWarYoshi auch sein board ausgerüstet haben will, dann könnt ich mich drum kümmern.
das macht ihr am bessten untereinander aus,.. das hier soll ja kein auftragsannahmethread sein 



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Wenn dann neues Board zu euch schicken (wenn es nicht jemand vorher macht ), wenn kein aktueller Kühler passt.


weist du schon welches board?



alex1028 schrieb:


> Jungs wie macht ihr die bilder mit dem schwarzen hintergrund die sehen so hammer aus aber ich hab kp wie man das macht^^


da weis ich jetzt nicht welches bild du meinst... ich habe ein "paar" bilder hochgeladen.. viele bilder sind aber auch von usern und nicht von mir, ich hab dann nur die erlaubnis die posten zu dürfen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Andreoid schrieb:


> weist du schon welches board?


Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD3P


----------



## alex1028 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

ich meine zb das bild auf seite3 unter "sehr fein"


----------



## p00nage (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ich hätte auch ma ne Frage, gibt´s bzw. passen auf das ASUS P8P67-M Pro, P67 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBEL0-G0EAY0DZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ? Bzw. sind da welche geplant? Ich hab evtl. vor mir das Board zu holen und hätte es dann auch wenn die Möglichkeit besteht unter Wasser gesetzt (wenn es sich platzmäßig machen lässt)


----------



## Andreoid (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



alex1028 schrieb:


> ich meine zb das bild auf seite3 unter "sehr fein"


das hat der user "tremeloes" aus dem hardwareluxx forum gemacht
hier noch ein paar mehr bilder von dem
Vorstellung [AF] Usergallerie -Seite 2 - Meisterkuehler
der ist aber vom beruf auch fotograf.. von daher ^^



p00nage schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch ma ne Frage, gibt´s bzw. passen auf das ASUS P8P67-M Pro, P67 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBEL0-G0EAY0DZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ? Bzw. sind da welche geplant? Ich hab evtl. vor mir das Board zu holen und hätte es dann auch wenn die Möglichkeit besteht unter Wasser gesetzt (wenn es sich platzmäßig machen lässt)


ich kann mich nur wiederholen 


Andreoid schrieb:


> also in aussicht haben wir eigentlich seltenst etwas,..  meist kommen die user immer auf uns zu,... sonst würden wir die boards  zu sehr ins blaue hinein auswählen,.. ich wüsste nämlich nie welches  board für waküs erfolgreich werden würd.


ich könnte hier jetzt shcon wieder den link zum anfrage posten.. ich glaub ich nehm den einfach mit in die signatur auf

auf dein board passt 100%ig der NBSB006,.. auf die spawas passen wohl 2x PWM001.. kannst du mit den ausdruckbaren schablonen (am ende der kompatibilitätsliste) testen.. wenn die pwm001 nicht passen, dann werden das die UPCslim auf jedne fall tun.

*iwie wird mir das hier aber mit den boardanfragen im bastelthread jetzt ein wenig viel.
zukünftige boardfragen BITTE im INFO-thread stellen (siehe signatur)*.

das nervt ja nur die user,.. die hier immer wieder denken es wurde was spannendes neues zu wasserkühlern gepostet, und dann wurde wieder nur eine supportanfrage beanwortet


----------



## VVeisserRabe (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

wie siehts eigentlich mit eurem cnc-abspeck-programm aus?


----------



## Andreoid (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

immo schlage ich mich dermaßen mit den letzen klausuren vom studium rum, dass ich bei anfi-tec grade nur zum nötigsten komme. am 2.2. hab ich die aller letze klausur.. danach kann ich mich erstmal wieder in der werkstatt austoben. die meisten teile können dann schon wieder montiert werden. jetzt warte ich noch auf 2 große verippte seitenteile aus stahl (die ich in auftrag gegeben habe).
Die Teile versteifen die Z-Achse (hoch-runter) noch etwas, bevor wir die neue spindel dann montieren würden.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

heute kam ich endlich dazu die MB-Kühler (crosshair 4 formula) einzubauen und wie sollts anders sein, ich hab bei der Southbridge eine Engstelle übersehen (im Bild eingekreist) von dem kleinen Bauteil gehen die Anschlüsse nach oben Richtung SB weg und berühren den Kühler, ich hab dann kurzerhand ein Stück Antistatik Beutel dazwischen geklemmt, da der Rechner mit berühren nicht starten wollte
für zukünftige Kühler könnte man den Kupferboden mit ner kleinen Fase versehen (0,5x45° sollte reichen um das Bauteil nicht zu berühren)


----------



## Andreoid (8. April 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

tut mir leid dass ich hier etwas hab hängen lassen.. beschäftigt durch ein straffes studienprogramm gabs von uns erstmal nix neues.
statt in den semesterferien befinde ich mich jestzt im praxissemester bei einer sonermaschinenbaufirma. nächsten monat beginnt dann die bachelorarbeit. finn ist nun auch im studium und hat jetzt seine ersten klausuren hinter sich 

dann knüpfe ich direkt mal an das vorhergehende an:
In der Planung der CNC geht es auch weiter...
Um eine Ideale Lösung zu finden, hatte ich verscheidene Ideeen vom Werkzeugwechslermagazin im Alibre konstruiert.
Eins muss ich vorwegnehmen: und zwar ist ein besonders schneller "Austauschwechsler" nicht möglich, da dieser die Möglichkeit auf dynamische Werkzeugplätze im Programm vorraussetzt. Sowas ist dann doch recht unsicher,..z.B ist es fraglich ob z.B. Mach3 (unser Steuerungsprogramm) sein Werkzeugspeicher nach dem Neustarten des PCs richtig läd.



####################################################################

Als erste Version einen Drehteller der komplett in den Bearbeitungsraum geschwenkt wird.
Nachteile:
- zuviel Bewegte Masse.
- große Tür zum Bearbeitungsraum.
- ungünstiger Winkel zum einschwenken.
- evtl. erzugt die Werkzeugaufnahme ein zu großes Moment was das Haltemoment des Schrittmotors übersteigt.
- begrenzte Anzahl an Plätzen
Vorteil:
+ Drehachse mit Lager und Riementrieb schon vorrätig.

Nebenbei kann man noch die V1 der Seitenteilversteifungen sehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







####################################################################

Als zweite Version eine Schwenkwippe, welche die Werkeuge von oben einschwenkt
Nachteile:
- viel zu wenig Werkzeugplätz
Vorteil:
+ Simple Konstruktion

Hier ist dann auch die V2 der Seitenteilversteifungen zu sehen. Ob die nun besser ist als die V1 weis ich nicht. Was meint ihr?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







####################################################################

inspiriert durch die Anton CNC von Roman:
http://www.cnc-hotspot.de/wbb311/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=767
YouTube - Werkzeugwechsler mit USBCNC
http://anfi-tec.de/forenbilder/CNC/WZW1/5.PNG
http://anfi-tec.de/forenbilder/CNC/WZW1/6.PNG

Habe ich die Idee der Haltenäpfe mal mit einem Kettenmagazin gekreuzt.
Heraus kam die V3 der Werkzeugmagazins:
Nachteile:
- Aufwändige Konstruktion
- viele Aktoren
- viele neue Teile benötigt
Vorteil:
+ einfach eine hohe Platzzahl realisierbar
+ schneller Wechselarm umsetzbar
+ Massenträgheit durch Durchmesser der Kettenscheiben anpassbar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die SK30 Kegel der Werkzeuge werden über den hinteren Spannzapfen in den gelben Näpfen gehalten..
Vllt hab ich im nächsten Post mal eine Schnittdarstellung damit man das besser versteht
####################################################################




die waagerechten kurzen Schritte (links rot2/grün7 und rechts rot8/grün1) kann man eigentlich auch noch weiter nach links schieben..
also es ist egal, wo man den langen Verfahrweg (unten rot5/grün4) hinmacht

rot = Werkzeug aus Spindel holen und in Magazin stecken
grün = Werkzeug aus Magazin nehmen und in die Spindel stecken

die Farben der Schrittkette haben nix mit denen der Bauteielen der WZWskizze zu tun



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit dem langen Verfahrweg (unten rot5/grün4) muss ich mind 210mm überbrücken:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




####################################################################





wo ich noch bedenken habe ist die Befestigung der SK30 Näpfe.
Ich hab Angst, dass beim ein- oder ausstecken der SK30Kegel der Napf zu sehr kippt.
Sollte ich da lieber 2 Ketten nehmen? oder meint ihr, dass eine Kette reicht und
ich mit mit 2 Ketten nur ein überbestimmtes System einhandel, was beim Spannen und anderswo Probleme macht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit dem Kettenrad bin ich auch noch nicht zufrieden, das ist mir noch zu massig...
werde da wohl lieber nur eine Kettenscheibe nehmen.
Zu der Lagerung habe ich mir auch noch keine Gedanken gemacht.


----------



## Timmynator (8. April 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Auch wenn ich wieder nur die Hälfte verstehe, wirklich Wahnsinn was du da konstruierst. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass, solange der Wechsel stattfindet während der Napf "auf" dem Kettenrad sitzt, die Kette durch das Rad genug gestützt wird, um ein zu starkes Kippen zu verhindern. [Was'n Satz...]. Aber um das mit Sicherheit zu sagen, bist du der Ingenieur


----------



## NCphalon (8. April 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Bin für V1 der Seitenteilversteifungen, sieht cooler aus und is wahrscheinlich auch stabiler


----------



## Bierseppi (8. April 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

also v3 ist glaub ich am sinnvollsten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. April 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Sieht verdammt aufwendig aus. Wäre es nicht wesentlich einfacher, ein Längsmagazin (ähnlich Vorschlag2) in den Fräßbereich einzuschieben? (bevorzugt entlang der X-Achse, dann kann die Entnahme in Y-Richtung und damit quer zur Bewegung des Magazins erfolgen) Wenn ihr genug Platz habt (und sowas könnte man recht schmal bauen und beliebig als Bogen nach vorne, hinten, oben, unten,... ausführen, d.h. ihr braucht nur Länge in irgend eine x-beliebige Richtung. Notfalls im Kreis unter die Fräse), passen da sehr viele Werkzeuge drauf und ihr braucht keinen seperaten Antrieb, um das Werkzeug zu wählen und um den Wechsler überhaupt in Reichweite der Fräse zu bringen. Fenster in den Arbeitsbereich würde auch sehr schmal ausfallen


----------



## Andreoid (10. April 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Das würde dann in den ersten beschriebenen Fällen immer recht weit in den Raum reinragen. Das sollte nicht sein.
Weiterhin hat man bei sowas immer das Problem, wo greife ich das WZ, wie bewahre ich das auf (am kegel oder in der greiferrille).
denn die Spindel kann nur hoch, runter, links und rechts. So könnte man die Spindel für das Einschieben/Ablegen nutzen, bei einer WZ Reihe entlang der Tisch(Y)-Achse. das würde aber wieder enorm Verfahrweg eingrenzen, und evtl. die Gefahr ungewollter Kollisionen erhöhen.

"Notfalls im Kreis unter die Fräse" ? das versteh ich nicht wie du das meinst.
Also unter der CNC ist die Spanwanne aus Edelstahl, dadrunter das Tischgestell und da drunter dann Spanfilter mit Kühlmittelbehälter, nebenan dann PC und Schaltschrank.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. April 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Wenn gar keine Richtung Platz ist, dann hat man natürlich ein Problem 
Die platzsparenste Option (die den Platz aber an der richtigen Stelle braucht) nutzt eine Kreisbahn, die in ~Y-Richtung (?Die Richtung, in die sich der Tisch bewegt) mitten über den Fräßtisch, unter dem Portal durch geht und dann im großen Bogen außenraum wieder zurückkommt. Der Werkzeugträger bewegt sich ausschließlich auf dieser Kreisbahn (-> nur ein Antrieb nötig) und ist als 3/4 Ring ausgeführt. "Ring", damit ihr den Platz innerhalb, oberhalb, unterhalb, außerhalb der Kreisbahn für andere Zwecke nutzen könnt - es wird wirklich nur der Querschnitt des größten Werkzeuges entlang der Fläche des Werkzeugträgers benötigt.
"3/4tel" (oder, je nach Größe, 1/3, 1/2,...) damit ihr ihn wärend des Fräsens so drehen könnt, dass sich die Lücke im Ring über der Fräse befindet, also nichts im Weg ist. Werkzeugwechsel liefe wie folgt ab:
- Spindel läuft auf W-Achse (?im weiteren Verlauf für "links-Rechts") an die Seite, nimmt in Z-Richtung die "Wechselhöhe" ein.
- Ring dreht sich so, dass sich die leere Werkzeugposition in Linie mit der Y-Achse/Spindel befindet
- Spindel fährt auf W-Achse soweit, bis sich Werkzeug in leerer Position befindet (ich würde die Greiferrinne nutzen)
- Spindel fährt auf Z-Achse hoch, gibt Werkzeug frei
- Ring dreht sich so, dass neues Werkezug unter Spindel ist
- Spindel fährt runter, nimmt Werkzeug auf
- Spindel fährt auf W-Achse zur Seite, entnimmt dabei Werkzeug aus Ring und mach den Weg frei
- Ring dreht sich wieder so, dass das fehlende 1/x tel im Fräsbereich ist, Fräse kann loslegen.

Das ganze sollte vom Bauaufwand nur wenig aufwendiger sein, als die Schwenkwippe, böte den Platz des Wechslermagazins und stellt auch sehr wenig Anforderungen an die Halterung der Werkzeuge, weil diese wärend des Drehens nie in Entnahmerichtung belastet wird. Zugegeben: Die runde Form ist schwierige in einem Arbeitsplaz zu integrieren und wenn man das ganze als lange Stange macht, wäre es eben sehr lang. Aber da müssten ihr wissen, was ihr eher habt: 30-40cm Platz (je nach dem, wie groß der Ringdurchmesser sein muss, um um das Portal zu reichen und alle Werkzeuge aufzunehmen) oder Zeit, Geld und Lust, ein Kettenmagzin zu entwickeln, dass seperat eingeschwenkt werden muss.

Variationsmöglichkeiten: 
- Die Richtung des Ringes ist vollkommen egal, er könnte sich sogar als großes Rad nach oben über die Fräse drehen
- man kann auch zwei kleine Ringe links und rechts machen, wenn man gaaaaanz viele Werkzeuge hat
- wenn man ganz wenige hat, könnte man alternativ vieleicht auch eine Halbscheibe komplett über dem Fräßtisch unterbringen. Also so ähnlich wie der erste Vorschlag, aber statt der aufwendigen Schwenkmechanik arbeitet man mit einer Scheibe doppelten Umfanges, die man so drehen kann, dass der Fräser im Bereich der fehlenden Hälfte arbeitet. Kommt man aber schnell in Platznot und der Fräßtisch wäre kaum noch zugänglich.


----------



## Andreoid (20. April 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

danke 


Heute gibts Bilder mit grünstich! Passend zur Ostereiersuche im Grünen -.-

Hatte vor kurzem ein ASUS P8P67 Deluxe hier bei mir von einem User aus dem PCGH Forum.
Bin momentan ein bisschen sehr für die FH eingespannt, deswegen gibts nur kurze Kommentare und ein recht späten Post.

hier das Board mit Lukü



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



unter dem linken Spawa lohnts sich richtig,...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



....der ander ist ein Witz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ehemalige NB hat auch nicht viel an Chips zu bieten,...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...aber wenn da schon eine Heatpipe drauf ist machts wohl Sinn dass
im lüfterlosen Betrieb auch mit Wasser zu kühlen. Testen, ob es auch ohne Kühler geht,
das kann ich das nicht, dazu hab ich hier nicht genug Hardware rumliegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



komplett versorgt,.. mit NBSB006, UCD nano und PWM041



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie gesagt, Grünstich -.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der PWM Kühler erstreckt sich oben um die Ecke zu den kümmerlichen Überresten an Mosfets 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der PWM041 müsste auf folgende Boards passen:
ASUS P8P67 Deluxe Rev 3.0
ASUS P8P67 Deluxe
ASUS P8P67 Evo Rev 3.0
ASUS P8P67 Evo
ASUS P8P67 LE Rev 3.0
ASUS P8P67 LE
ASUS P8P67 Pro Rev 3.0
ASUS P8P67 Pro
ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0
ASUS P8P67
ASUS P8P67 WS Revolution Rev3
ASUS P8P67 WS Revolution
.....
alle Kombinationen findet man aber auch nochmal in unserer Kompatibilitätsliste wieder:
http://www.anfi-tec.de/Kompatibilitaetsliste.pdf


---------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------

und weils heute Schlag auf Schlag gehen muss gleich noch eine Vorstellung von einem anderen Board.
ich denke das ist nicht so häuft vertreten wie das Asus P8P67,...
ein Intel X58SO Smackover von jemandem aus dem Meisterkühlerforum:

beide zusammen in schwarz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kleiner Kühler schwarz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



großer Kühler schwarz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beide zusammen in weiß



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kleiner Kühler weiß



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



großer Kühler weiß



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier mal zwei Bilder aus der CNC-Bearbeitung
Rohling umgedreht im Schraubstock:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unterseite fertig bearbeitet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




... wie gesagt.. kurz und knapp heute.
Ich wünsch euch jetzt schon mal ein paar nette Ostertage.... und Dicke bunte Eier


----------



## Andreoid (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Leider schaffen wir es in letzter Zeit nicht mehr regelmäßig neue Beiträge zu schreiben, da unsere Hochschulen uns die Zeit klauen.
Ich schreibe noch die nächsten 3 Monate an meiner Bachelor Arbeit, und Finn muss auch ordentlich Zeit in das Studium investieren. 

Wir werden trotzdem versuchen zumindest alle 14 Tage etwas neues zu posten.


Nach der Abspeckaktion (letzter post zum CNC Baubericht) sahen die Platten so aus: 

Z-Achsenplatte Vorderseite



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Z-Achsenplatte Rückseite



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Als nächstes mussten auf der manuellen Fräse die Löcher von Hand durchgebohrt werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide Platten wurden dann bei einem örtlichen metallverarbeitenden Betrieb zum  Flachschleifen abgegeben. 
Wenn sich einer über das Thema informieren möchte  Schleifen (Fertigungsverfahren)
So ähnlich sah die verwendete Flachschleifmaschnine aus:
http://666kb.com/i/btp94hhi4391f8v34.bmp

Nach gut einer Woche konnten wir die fertig bearbeiteten Platten wieder abholen. Hier die X-Y-Platte. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie an Weihnachten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr schön zu sehen ist das feine Schleifmuster. Die Platten weisen jetzt eine
 Planparralelität von kleiner* 5 µm *auf 530mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als nächstes werden wir über das Montieren berichten.


----------



## Der Maniac (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Wow, nicht schlecht! Vor allem die minimale Abweichung  Ich merk das grade beim Platinen ätzen, was ein genaueres Ätzgerät ausmacht...^^


----------



## h_tobi (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

 Die geschliffenen Teile sehen super aus, ich freue mich schon auf Bilder vom Zusammenbau.


----------



## Andreoid (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Nach dem erhalt der geschliffenen Platten musste jetzt natürlich wieder alles montiert werden. Das ist bei so engen Toleranzen eine Kunst für sich.
Als erstes wurde auf der geschliffenen Z-Platte eine Linearfürung locker montiert. Dann mit einem 500mm Haar Lineal (Genauigkeit 00), mit dem Lichtspaltverfahren auf Verbiegungen geprüft. Nach mehrfachem nachjustieren der Schiene waren wir mit der Geradheit zufrieden.
Das Wichtigste bei der 2. Schiene war es, dass sie parallel zur ersten Schiene montiert wird. Dieses Maß sollte nachher kleiner als ein Mikrometer sein, da es sonst zu einer stärkeren Rollreibung der festgeschraubten Wagen kommt. 
Dieses Maß wird durch die schwarz-gelbe Messuhr, die man im Hintergrund sieht, sichergestellt. Sie ist mit einer Anzeige von +/- 50 µm und einer Skaleneinteilung von *0,001mm* (1µm) sehr genau. 

Mit dem Messschieber konnte der richtige Schienenabstand an der ersten Schraube gemessen werde. Dann wurde die Schiene leicht angezogen. Mit Hilfe der Messuhr konnte nun die 2. Schiene, Schraube für Schraube, montiert werden.
Hier ein Bild von diesem Arbeitsschritt: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gegen Dreckeinlagerungen wurden Stopfen über den Schrauben reingedrückt. Zusätzlich minimieren diese den Verschleiß der Dichtlippen an den Linearwagen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um die Schienen zu schonen wurde eine Makrolon Stückchen beim "Reinkloppen" verwendet.
Ein direkter Schlag auf die Schiene würde einen unwiederruflichen Knick hervorrufen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das fertige Endresultat:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



demnächst geht es mit der Montage der Zentralschmierung weiter.


----------



## h_tobi (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Saubere und genaue Arbeit bei der Montage ersparen spätere Probleme. 
Dann weiterhin viel Erfolg und immer an die Bilder denken.


----------



## PornoStyle (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Hey echt Nice was ihr da macht Find ich klasse!

wen ihr in die Schweiz liefert bestell ich nächstes mal bei euch


----------



## Andreoid (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Saubere und genaue Arbeit bei der Montage ersparen spätere Probleme.
> Dann weiterhin viel Erfolg


danke


h_tobi schrieb:


> und immer an die Bilder denken.


türlich ^^



PornoStyle schrieb:


> Hey echt Nice was ihr da macht Find ich klasse!
> wen ihr in die Schweiz liefert bestell ich nächstes mal bei euch


 das hättest du auch auf unserer hp herausfinden können  ,.. aber ja machen wir.. der versand in die schweiz ist nur verdammt teuer.
da ists für leute die an der grenze wohnen meist besser sich die sachen zu jemandem nach deu shcicken zu lassen um des dann dort abzuholen


----------



## Andreoid (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Diesmal wollen wir alles richtig machen, um die Stahlplatten nicht noch einmal demontieren zu müssen. Daher kriegen die alle beweglichen Teile (Wagen, Lager...) einen Fließfettanschluss.

Zu erst wollten wir es mit einer Zentralschmierung (automatisch angesteuerte Fettpumpe mit einem Fettreservoir) erreichen. Nach dem Schmierinterevall der Schienen/Wagenhersteller müsste man die Führungen alle 100 gefahrenen Kilometer schmieren. Bei unserer hobbymäßigen Nutzung hätte das zur Folge, dass das Fett bei einer langen Leitung von der Pumpe mehrere Jahre in den Leitungen verbringen müsste. Den Plan mit der Zentralen Sammelstelle und der Pumpe haben wir dann wieder verworfen.  

Wir haben dann mehrere Schmierstellen geplant, von denen dann kurze Leitungen zu den Kugelumlaufwagen/Spindeln/Lagern führen. 
Je nach den zurückgelegten Wegen der Maschine muss dies ein bis zweimal im Jahr mit einer Handfettpresse nachgeschmiert werden.

Verwendet wurden spezielle Hydraulikschläuche, die bis 250 bar zugelassen sind, mit passenden Verschraubungen. Ein kleiner Vergleich zur Wasserkühlung: Hier ist der 10ner Pur Schlauch nur bis maximal 7 bar zugelassen, PVC Schlauch hält noch deutlich weniger aus.


Am Anfang sah alles noch recht Übersichtlich aus:
Hier haben die X-Kugelumlaufmutter, 4 Wagen und das Festlager schonmal Verschraubungen mit einem Stückchen mit Fett gefülten Hydraulikschlauch bekommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Screenshot aus dem CAD-Programm: Die Z-Achsen Kugelumlaufmutter (hier gelb) muss natürlich auch geschmiert werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie bei allen ersten Konstruktionen wurde auch bei uns nicht an alles gedacht.
Der Platz für den Fettverteilerblock ist nur sehr/zu knapp bemessen gewesen.
Dank Feile und Drehbank konnten einige der Verschraubungen noch verkleinert werden, um in dieser knappen Konstruktion mit keinen anderen Bauteilen zu kollidieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kommt von der X-Z-Platte noch gut was zusammen. Die Anschlüsse in den roten Kreisen, + die vier Wagen auf der Rückseite.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oben alles durchgefädelt (geschläuchelt) 
und für eine Woche Pause abgeknickt und verschlossen (wir arbeiten an der CNC meist nur am Wochenende). Das Bild wurde "nach" der Woche Pause gemacht, und man sieht schon dass einer der Schläuche leer gelaufen war -.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An dem Verteilblock aus Alu alles angeschlossen. 
Der hat von links und rechts noch zwei Querbohrungen, dort werden dann jeweils vier Anschlüsse für die Wagen zusammengefasst. Die beiden in der Mitte sind für die Z und X Kugelumlaufmutter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So das war es erst mal wieder von uns.

Die nächsten Bilder kommen bestimmt


----------



## h_tobi (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Eine schicke Zentralschmierung habt ihr da gebaut, die Teile sind wirklich sehr praktisch, da hatte ich noch gar nicht dran gedacht.


----------



## 0Martin21 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

habe zwar schon eine PN an dich geschrieben Android, aber ich schreibs hier auch noch mal. Hast du schon was für ASUS CrosshairVFormula?


Ach ja, noch was, das mit den Fett ist ja echt hübsch gemacht, aber ich habe da meine bedenken. Denn der Anschluß wo der geringste wiederstand ist dort kommt Fett aber bei den anderen Stellen keins, habe ich doch richtig verstanden das ihr da Fett nehmen wollt!? mit Öl würde das schon gehen aber dann sieht alles auch wie sau und ihr braucht viel Öl.


----------



## h_tobi (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Solange die Zentralschmierung regelmäßig benutzt wird und nichts verstopft, funktioniert sie einwandfrei. 
Ich kenne die aus dem LKW Bereich, meistens waren die Anlagen defekt, weil kein Fett drin war.


----------



## Andreoid (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> Ach ja, noch was, das mit den Fett ist ja echt hübsch gemacht, aber ich habe da meine bedenken. Denn der Anschluß wo der geringste wiederstand ist dort kommt Fett aber bei den anderen Stellen keins, habe ich doch richtig verstanden das ihr da Fett nehmen wollt!? mit Öl würde das schon gehen aber dann sieht alles auch wie sau und ihr braucht viel Öl.


 no das macht keine probleme.. es werden immer nur gleiche wagen geschmiert.. also sind an allen 4 gesammelten ausgängen immer die gleichen querschnitte


juhu freitag hab ich das ASUS CrosshairVFormula in den händen ^^


----------



## 0Martin21 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

dann muß nur noch der BD raus kommen und ende des Jahres noch die 7000er Grakas @H2O


----------



## Andreoid (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Hatte letztes Wochenende ein Asus Crosshair V Formula
von einem User aus dem PC Games Harware Forum bei mir zum Vermessen 

Aufgrund meiner knappen Zeit wegen dem Studienabschluss habe ich
mich hier wieder für eine kostengünstige lightcoverversion entschieden.
Im Vergleich zu vier einzelnen Kühlern ist das wohl die bessere Lösung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bei den Spannungswandlern wird wieder mit einer Kupferbrücke gearbeitet.
Diese hat sich schon bei etlichen Kühlern bewährt. Diese Brücke ähnelt
sehr der des Asus Crosshair IV extreme lightcovers von 2010.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ein Unterschied zum 2010er lightcover ist, dass man die original
Backplates weiterbenutzen kann. So ist der Anpressdruck genau
wie beim Originalkühler gegeben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der SB Kühler hat unten im Kupfer Aussparungen für Bauteile.
Die Taschen wurden auf beiden Seiten eingefräßt, so kann man
durch drehen des Kühlers die Position der Anschlussgewinde
bestimmen (oben und unten wählbar).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SB Kühler von unten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PWM NB Kombikühler (lightcover)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der lightcover kann Anschlüsse mit einem maximalen
Außendurchmesser von 22,5mm aufnhemen.
Der kleine SB Kühler nur Anschlüsse mit 18mm Durchmesser.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw.. meine cam spinnt mit dem weißabgleich,.. hab aber grade keinen nerv mich damit zu befassen  sry


----------



## Andreoid (6. August 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

So dieses Mal ging es wieder ein Stückchen an der CNC-Fräse weiter. 
Wir hoffen euch bald wieder neue Kühlermodelle zu präsentieren, dazu wurde der Thread schließlich eröffnet. Aber mit der neuen Fräse können wir (wenn sie Fertig ist) ganz neue Design sowie Fertigungsansätze ausprobieren.

Nachdem wir letzte Woche die Schmierung der XZ-Platte fertig gemacht haben konnte nun die fertig ausgerichtete Z-Achsenplatte "eingeführt" werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das verkleinerte Loslager (Bild) wurde mit dem 90° Haarlineal montiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In unserem Lager haben wir zwei Gasdruckzylinder von einem Auto Kofferraum gefunden. Diese haben zufällig einen etwas größeren Verfahrweg als die Z-Achse und jeweils eine Kraft von 200N.
Die eignen sich somit gut, um das Gewicht der Z-Platte sowie das Gewicht der neuen Werkzeugwechsler Spindel zu kompensieren. Diese ist schließlich gut 20 Kilo schwerer als unsere alte ELTE Spindel.
Die Gasdruckzylinder werden so in die Z-Achse integriert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die Aufnahme der Zylinder wurde:
gebohrt, gesenkt, geschlitzt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit einer Schraube war die Klemmung dann fertig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann rauf auf die Z-Achse, Schienen und Schläuche ordentlich abdecken. 
Ein Metallspan an der falschen Stelle kann verheerende Folgen haben, zum Glück haben alle unsere Wagen Abstreifer die das Schlimmste verhindern "sollten".



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Drehbank wurde noch eine Bohrhilfe erstellt. 
Mit dieser wird sichergestellt, dass die 2. Seite des Gasdruckszylinder auf einer Linie mit der ersten Befestigung ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier haben wir noch ein Gewinde geschnitten um die Gasdruckzlinder in die XZ-Platte einzuschrauben.
Haben uns dann aber im Nachhinein entschlossen die Gasdruckzylinder nicht einzuschrauben, da die Gasdruckzylinder von der Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit begrenzt sind. Die könnte dann kleiner sein als die Achsenverfahrgeschwindigkeit der Z-Achse.
Wären die Zylinder eingeschraubt, könnten diese alles abbremsen wenn die ZAchse im Eilgang hoch fährt.

Das die ZAchse nach oben raus rutscht ist mehr als unwahrscheinlich .... von daher hätten wir uns den letzten Arbeitsgang auch sparen können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier unsere größte Investition seit langem 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja genau ne Holzkiste

*
Ratet mal was da drin ist?
*


----------



## Jens7385 (6. August 2011)

Es könnte von der Größe her nen Antrieb oder nen Motor sein.


----------



## Der Maniac (6. August 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Neues Fräßmaterial?^^

Wobei man dafür nicht umbedingt soviel ausgeben muss... :p


----------



## h_tobi (8. August 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Schön, das es am Maschinchen weiter geht, die Idee mit den Gasdämpfern gefällt mir sehr gut. 
Ich würde auch auf einen neuen Motor für die Fräser tippen  oder ist die neue Werkzeugaufnahme schon da??


----------



## Andreoid (24. August 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

*Hier kommt die Auflösung:*

eine blaue Mülltüte!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nein.. quatsch es ist schon etwas anständiges 
In der Tüte ist eine nigelnagelneue Werkzeugwechsler Spindel mit 

*10mal größerer Spitzenleistung* 

als unsere vorige Frässpindel!

Kaum ist die neue Spindel da, kommen auch schon die ersten Probleme:
Laut unserem Verkäufer hat die Spindel den rechten Anzugsbolzen. 
Diesen hatte wir uns im Vorfeld schon mal gekauft (zum Glück nur einen).

Jetzt die große Überraschung:
Es wird der linke Anzugsbolzen verwendet, welchen es direkt beim Hersteller für ein Vermögen gibt.
Zum Glück gibt es die auch bei Ebay für schmales Geld 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Okay... was macht der euphorische Maschinenbauer als erstes?
 - Probesitzen! und danach?
 - Größenverlgeich ^^

Rechts die alte 0.75KW Elte Spindel mit provisorischer Wasserkühlung. 
Links die 6,6KW (S1) HSD Spindel mit einem integrierten SK30 Werkzeugwechsler (WZW).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was macht der euphorische E-techniker ? 
Auf die inneren Werte gucken XD
- 10mal mehr Drehmoment ^^ 
- Ah wir brauchen jetzt auch Drehstrom  Da ist ja auch schon die passende 400V Steckdose an der Wand montiert 
Da die Spindel über einen Frequenzumrichter mit einem Ableitstrom >2mA betrieben wird besitzt die Steckdose* keinen* vorgeschalteten Fehlerstromschutzschalter (würde sowie so immer fliegen)!
 - Nicht nachmachen ohne das nötige Fachwissen! - 


An dem Tag haben wir noch einen wichtigen Arbeitsschritt geschafft.
Das Versetzen der Endschalter für mehr Verfahrweg. 

Auf allen Achsen konnte wir zwischen 30-40mm Verfahrweg herausholen. 
Bei einer Schraubstockfertigung wäre es ein UCD mehr, bei Plattenbearbeitung wäre es dagegen schon 10 ^^
Hier ein *altes Bild*, wo man sieht, wo die ZAchsenschalter bzw die Befestigungslöcher vorher saßen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Höhenunterschied ist an dem weißen Stopfen vergleichbar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So das war es leider erstmal wieder von uns.
André und Finn


----------



## Timmynator (24. August 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Wieso leider? Ihr habt jetzt das CNC-Äquivalent einer BFG  Da ist es doch klar, dass damit erst einmal herumgespielt werden muss, bis ihr wieder Bilder für die sabbernde Meute habt


----------



## h_tobi (25. August 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Alter Schwede, die neue Spindel ist ein wares Monster, da könnt ihr inZukunft richtig in die Vollen gehen. 
Euch weiterhin viel Erfolg, ich freue mich auf´s nächste Update.


----------



## affli (25. August 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Jungs ihr seit einfach Wahnsinn..


----------



## axxo (10. September 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Wird es denn vielleicht mal was fürs AsRock Z68 Extreme 4 und Baugleich geben (gibt dann noch 7 Gen 3, 4 Gen 3 usw. usw.) ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (10. September 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Wenn keine von den bisherigen Kühler (auch den universal Kühlern) keiner, kannste dein MB einschicken.


----------



## Andreoid (26. November 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

ja genau, bei sowas besser bei mir per pm mail oder icq melden,.. wenn ich mal so ne phase der internetabstinenz hab wie während meinem bachelor lasse ich mich in den foren kaum blicken und bekomme nur das mit, was mich direkt erreicht ^^
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nach langer Zeit hier mal wieder ein Update von uns!

Ich habe mittlerweile erfolgreich meinen Bachelor abgeschlossen
und arbeite nun als Konstruktionsingenieur in einer Maschinenbaufirma.
Finn hängt gerade mitten im Vollzeitstudium.

Aber keine Angst wir waren deswegen keineswegs den ganzen spät Sommer untätig!
Haben fleißigst an unserer Werkstatt & an der CNC-Fräse weiter gebaut.
Leider ist das Dokumentieren ein wenig auf der Strecke geblieben, werden das aber bei Zeiten nachreichen.

Nun zum Grund des Postings:

Was mag hier wohl drin sein...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hui ein Mainboard wer hätte das gedacht 
ein *Gigabyte GA-X58A-OC, Intel X58*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erstmal ausgepackt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie immer nach dem Kühler designen, der erste DUMMY aus Kunstoff, heute sogar aus schickem blauen Plexiglas.
normalerweise hätten wir für die NB einen UCD grande gewählt, hier passte der NB Boden jedoch genau zwischen die Spawafrästeile.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Spawakühler ist etwas größer geworden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder eher gesagt, länger



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit einer Bauteilbrüche und mit weiteren Ausfräsungen wegen störenende Bauteilen von unten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der PWM Kühler war mit Abstand der kniffeligste PWM Kühler den wir entwickelt haben.
Am Sonntag wird das ganze dann aus Kupfer gefräst und gelistet.


Ein weiteres neues Board befindet sich auch schon auf dem Weg zu uns! Ein *EVGA Z68 FTW*.


Gruß André & Finn


----------



## mo5qu1to (26. November 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Sehr schöne Arbeit, richtig professionell


----------



## Andreoid (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Und wieder mal ein Update:

Diesmal mit finalen Bildern von 2 komplett ausgerüsteten Mainboards:
Wie versprochen, die finalen Kühler für das *Gigabyte GA-X58A-OC
* und das *MSI 990FXA-GD65*

So leider hat Finn beim Prototypen 2 mitzukühlende Bauteile übersehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daher noch mal ein ordentliches Neudesigns des PWM Kühler, wodurch der PWM043 etwas gewachsen ist



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch nie hatten wir einen Kühler, der mit so vielen Abstufungen ausgefräst werden musste.
Das ist fast wie bei einem Grafikkartenkühler gewesen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ließt eigentlich einer den Text zwischen den Bildern? j/n gutschein zu gewinnen! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NBSB026



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Komplettansicht des GIGA-SET07 Gigabyte GA-X58A-OC bestehend aus NBSB026 / UCD SB / PWM043



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-----------------------------------------------------------
MSI 990FXA-GD65




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der bisher längste und dünnste PWM-Kühler von uns (PWM044)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der alt bekannte UCDgrande



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durch den Aufbau können hier wie gewohnt G1/4" Anschlüsse verwendet werden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MSI-SET05 MSI 990FX-GD65



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffen das euch die Kühler gefallen. Über Verbesserung und (konstruktive) Kritik freuen wir uns. 

Als nächstes kommt ein PWM Kühler für das ASRock X79 Extreme 4 / 4M (mATX
und ein wenn das Board endlich ankommt ein Komplettset fürs EVGA Z68 FTW
Gruß Finn & André


----------



## Uter (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Andreoid schrieb:


> Ließt eigentlich einer den Text zwischen den Bildern? j/n gutschein zu gewinnen!


 Her damit. 

Wie immer sehr schöne Arbeit. 
Bei dem Boardkühler könntet ihr wirklich auch Grakakühler anbieten. Wie wär es mit einer 2. Version eines GPU-only Kühlers? Wenn der Zern wirklich EOL ist, dann ist eine Lücke im günstigen Bereich frei geworden. Eine ähnlich universelle Befestigung wär natürlich Pflicht. (Etwas mehr Werbung würde vielleicht auch nicht schaden, der erste war afair ja nicht gerade der Verkaufsschlager.)


----------



## Malkolm (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

ja liest jemand  Wiedermal sehr schöne Arbeit!
Plant ihr eigentlich auch Kühler für die Asus X79 Serie? Hätte da gesteigertes Interesse dran...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ich find die Anmerkungen sogar oft interessanter, als die Bilder selbst 
(Bilder von Wakü-Boards sieht man nun wirklich nicht gerade selten und notfalls hab ich meine eigenen  )


----------



## Shizophrenic (9. Dezember 2011)

Klasse Arbeit Jungs!! Ein GPU only Kühler fünde ich auch interessant.


----------



## StrahlemanDeluxe (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Wau gefällt mir schöne Arbeit !! türlich lesen wir hier das Bilderbuch alter liegt schon ein Stück zurück


----------



## Watchy (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



> Ließt eigentlich einer den Text zwischen den Bildern? j/n gutschein zu gewinnen!


Jupp, na klar, ansonsten kannsch mir auch en Bilderbuch holen..

BTT: richtig schick, wasser so baut und konstruiert.

MFG Watchy


----------



## Khufu (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Yay, fein wie immer 

Leider hab ich weder das Geld für ne Wakü, noch lohnt es sich noch bei meiner Hardware :/

Und Lesen zwischen den Bildern ist ein muss^^


----------



## cann0nf0dder (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

klar werden auch bildschirmunterschriften gelesen, ist ja schon interessant so den werdegang zu verfolgen, die fehlschläge und das vergessen zu kühlender bauteile zeigt doch das ihr auch nur menschen seid umso beeindruckender ist dann find ich immer das endergebnis wenn denn alles geschafft wurde


----------



## wuschel1003 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Macht sich gut der PWMKühler auf meinem MSI,bin mal gespannt wenn wieder alles in Betrieb ist.


----------



## Andreoid (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Uter schrieb:


> Wie immer sehr schöne Arbeit.
> Bei dem Boardkühler könntet ihr wirklich auch Grakakühler anbieten. Wie wär es mit einer 2. Version eines GPU-only Kühlers? Wenn der Zern wirklich EOL ist, dann ist eine Lücke im günstigen Bereich frei geworden. Eine ähnlich universelle Befestigung wär natürlich Pflicht. (Etwas mehr Werbung würde vielleicht auch nicht schaden, der erste war afair ja nicht gerade der Verkaufsschlager.)


was ist EOL?
ja da haste eigentlich recht mit dem gpukühler .. das geht schon ziemlich in diese richtung. aber da wollen wir uns noch nicht heranwagen. nächstes jahr aber vllt wenn wir die cnc noch etwas mehr im griff haben. ihr seht ja schon selber, dass es immer professioneller und kniffeliger wird. jetzt auch das erste mal mit stark wechselnden höhen. hatte mich nach dem post von dir mit finn unterhalten und er meinte, dass wir ja auch graka lightcover varianten anbeiten könnten aber wobei das wahrscheinlich schwachsinn ist, denn die grakas haben ja ne viel viel größere abwärme als so nen mobo.

für den gpu only würde ich in einer V2 nicht einen abgeänderten chipsatzboden, sondern wie ek den cpu boden weiterverwenden.
nur finde ich, dass die soleil struktur für gpus ein wenig klein ist, oder wie findet ihr das?
da bräuchte ich auch nur entsprechende halterungen lasern lassen (was leider extrem teuer ist  mit ~7-10€ im einkauf)
und einen dicken deckel mit seitlichen anschlüssen.
da ists nur sehr schwer fuß zu fassen. also preislich. der sollte, damit man den kühler überhaupt verkauft bekommt
so zwischen 50-65€ landen... und das ist nicht so einfach bei einem dicken pom deckel der von 3 Seiten bearbeitet werden muss.
weiterhin verkaufte sich der gpuonly extrem schelcht... selbst jetzt weit unter einkaufspreis. genau deswegen gabs in der richtung nichts neues von uns.



Malkolm schrieb:


> ja liest jemand  Wiedermal sehr schöne Arbeit!
> Plant ihr eigentlich auch Kühler für die Asus X79 Serie? Hätte da gesteigertes Interesse dran...


 planen tun wir eigentlich garnichts,...
wenn es neue kühler von uns gibt,.. dann ist das meist der fall weil ein user dafür kühler haben wollte und es uns ausgeliehen hat.
ich glaube nur in 5% der fälle kaufen wir uns wirklich mal ein board selber zum
ausrüsten weil wir mit den vorgängern schon gute verkaufserfahrungen gemacht hatten.
aber um da wirklich etwas zu planen, dafür ist das zu sehr eine nebentätigkeit.
würden wir das hauptberuflich machen würde sowas vllt sogar passieren.



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Klasse Arbeit Jungs!! Ein GPU only Kühler fünde ich auch interessant.


 Anfi-tec waterblocks onlineshop - Sonderangebote 



wuschel1003 schrieb:


> Macht sich gut der PWMKühler auf meinem MSI,bin mal gespannt wenn wieder alles in Betrieb ist.


 ah hier kommt der boardausleiher also her ^^

--------------------------------------------

so.....
normalerweise hab ich auf die "gutschein" posts nur per pm geantwortet..
hier im pcgh forum gabs eindeutig die meiste resonanz 
deswegen poste ichs einfach öffentlich bevor ich hier anfange 30 pms zu versenden

"zum Gutschein:
also wenn du dieses jahr noch bestellst, und dein  nickname und den namen des forums hier in das kontaktformular schreibst,  dann bekommst du die Versandkosten erlassen!
(beim Versand ins ausland gibt es einen mindestbestellwert von 75€)
quasi als dankeschön an die treuen leser "


----------



## Timmynator (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Andreoid schrieb:


> was ist EOL?



End-of-Life, also das Ende eines Produktes / einer Produktreihe wegen Einstellung der Produktion, nicht selten auch bedingt durch die Entwicklung eines Nachfolgers oder suboptimalen wirtschaftlichen Erfolgs. Wenn ich das richtig lese, ist euer GPU-only-Kühler wegen Letzterem ebenfalls EOL (das soll jetzt keine Kritik an euren Fähigkeiten oder Methoden sein, sondern ist den Rahmenbedingungen wie Entwicklungskosten, Materialkosten, Zeit(kosten) geschuldet)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

@andreoid:
An GPU-only-GPU-Kühler würde ich an eurer Stelle noch nicht rangehen. Wie du selbst sagst: Ihr könnt nicht wirklich billig produzieren, dazu fehlen euch Stückzahlen und -kapazitäten. Ihr könnt ohne eine komplette Neuentwicklung aber auch nicht bei der Leistung gegen die CPU-Abkömmlinge der Konkurrenz hervorstechen. Design ist bei GPU-only auch oft zweitrangig.

Was ihr aber machen könntet: GPU-only-SW-Kühler anbieten. Sowas gibt es, seit dem Ende des HK GPU-X, gar nicht mehr. Aber Leute mit Karten, für die nur GPU-only in Frage kommt, sollten sich danach alle 10-Finger ablecken. Und die Verlustleistungen da sind nur in der High-End-Klasse viel höher, als auf einem übertakteten Mainboard - aber bislang habt ihr ja auch selten die Möglichkeit, eure größten Deckel einzusetzen (auf einer Grafikkarte ist Platz) und wenn man sich die SW-Temperaturen bei einigen günstigen Komplettlösungen anguckt (oder gar die Specs von SWs), dann sollten die Anforderungen der Kunden locker zu erfüllen sein.


----------



## Sysnet (10. Dezember 2011)

Oh ja! Das wäre mal was. Ich kaufe die Kühlerchen sofort.


----------



## wuschel1003 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Hallo Andre,Board läuft super,kannst ja mal auf meinem Tagebuch schauen.


----------



## Timmynator (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was ihr aber machen könntet: GPU-only-SW-Kühler anbieten. Sowas gibt es, seit dem Ende des HK GPU-X, gar nicht mehr.



Würde das nicht jedoch dafür sprechen, dass die beiden dann auch eine GPU-only-Kühlung anbieten, vllt sogar auf Basis ihrer "Universal"-Kühler bzw. -Deckel? 
Sicherlich wäre ein wenig Optimierung nötig, um die massive Abwärme der GPU effektiv abführen zu können (Kanalstrukturen über der GPU?), aber man könnte sich doch Erfahrungseffekte aus der sonstigen Kühler- und Deckelfertigung zunutze machen und müsste nicht ganz von Null beginnen. 
Mal abgesehen davon, dass eine mehrfach verschlauchte Graka bestimmt grandios aussähe


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Sieht eher umständlich aus und ist es eigentlich auch  (kannst ja mal suchen, ob du Bilder von 6800 GT/Ultra bzw. 7800 mit Heatkiller GPU-X findest)

Sicherlich könnten die Jungs einen brauchbaren GPU-only-Kühler mit ihrem Know-How auf die Beine stellen. Vermutlich sogar in wenigen Wochen Entwicklungsarbeit. Aber im Wakübereich haben es "brauchbare" Produkte nunmal schwer. Entweder man ist high-end, oder man ist preiswert. Dazwischen wird es schwierig und man muss schon in der Nähe der jeweiligen Spitzenreiter sein, um sich über das Design zu retten.
Die meisten GPU-only Käufer achten aber gar nicht erst auf das Design, "nah an preiswert" ist mit bisherigen Stückzahlen unmöglich und "nah an high-end" würde einiges an Aufwand machen. Deswegen würde ich wenn dann erstmal die SW-Kühler in Angriff nehmen. Da hat man wenig Aufwand und man wäre zeitgleich high-end und der preiswerteste, weil es gar keine Konkurrenz gibt. Einen passenden GPU-only kann man dann bringen, wenn das Geschäft brummt.


----------



## Uter (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ich bin der Meinung, dass ein günstiger GPU-Kühler durchaus machbar wär. Schaut euch mal den Zern an. Ziemlich ungeschickte Struktur, extrem mächtige Restbodenstärke und trotzdem gab es ihn für unter 20€ bei At und die Kühlleistung ist mehr als ausreichend, ich würde meinen nicht so schnell hergeben. 
Wichtig wäre v.a., dass ihr eine günstige und universelle Montagelösung  findet, diese könnte ähnlich wie beim Zern auch sehr günstig möglich  sein (auf jeden Fall deutlich günstiger als teuere gelaserte Teile).

Wenn ihr wollt mach ich demnächst mal eine Skizze wie ich mir den Kühler vorstellen würde. 

Dem Vorschlag von ruyven kann ich auch nur zustimmen, eventuell würde ich ihn über den Speicher erweitern, so dass aus einem GPU-only-Kühler und einer dieser Kühler ein Fullcover entsteht, dass würde auch eine Nutzung für starke Karten erlauben und selbst wenn euer Kühler nur 10€ günstiger ist wie ein Fullcover sollte er sich für Leute die oft ihre Karte wechseln rentieren, da sie den GPU-only immer weiter nutzen könnten.
Alternativ dazu könntet ihr auch Aluplatten entwerfen, die mit einer großzügigen Passivstruktur ausgestattet sind und so Karten wie die 6870 oder 6950 passiv + GPU-only kühlbar machen würden. Zugegebenermaßen müsste man das preislich untersuchen, aber ich nehme an, dass ihr Alu günstiger verarbeiten könnt als die "großen Wakühersteller" Kupfer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ich glaube eben nicht, dass die Jungs mit ihren derzeitigen Maschienen und Kapazitäten einen Kühler mit einem 20 € Endkundenpreis gewinnbringend anbieten können 

RAM bekommst du eigentlich auf allen Karten passiv gekühlt, SW sind das Problem (natürlich kann man trotzdem einfach die Bodenplatte ausdehen, wenn das nicht zuviel Material und Fertigungskapazität kostet).


----------



## Uter (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Die Konkurrenz durch den 20€ Kühler gibt ja eben nicht mehr und die meisten aktuellen Kühler kosten gleich 40 bis 50€, das sollte unterbietbar sein. 

Bei den aktuellen Karten stimmt das mit dem Ram, ich persönlich bin aber immernoch bei einer 4850, wobei sich ein Kühler für die wohl wirklich nicht mehr lohnt.


----------



## Timmynator (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deswegen würde ich wenn dann erstmal die SW-Kühler in Angriff  nehmen. Da hat man wenig Aufwand und man wäre zeitgleich high-end und  der preiswerteste, weil es gar keine Konkurrenz gibt. Einen passenden  GPU-only kann man dann bringen, wenn das Geschäft brummt.



Da würde sich spontan das Problem ergeben, wie man denn in der Zwischenzeit die GPU kühlt. Wakü-Spawa-Kühler verbauen so ziemlich jeder Alternative ausser GPU-only den Weg, daher müsste man beides zeitgleich anbieten können. 
Oder reden wir gerade aneinander vorbei? Ich habe mental eine Konstruktion vor Augen, die den Spawa-Kühlern der Mainboards entspricht...



Uter schrieb:


> Die Konkurrenz durch den 20€ Kühler gibt ja eben nicht mehr und die meisten aktuellen Kühler kosten gleich 40 bis 50€, das sollte unterbietbar sein.



Vertu' dich da mal nicht. 40-50€ kannst du locker über die Entwicklungskosten (Zeit kostet schließlich auch Geld, vgl. Opportunitätskosten) erreichen, dazu kommen Materialkosten, RHB, ggf. (kalkulatorische) Abschreibungen bzw. Zuschläge für die Maschinenabnutzung sowie generell ein kalkulatorischer Unternehmerlohn. 
Das alles unter der (realistischen) Annahme, dass die beiden keine Massenfertigung betreiben, die Skaleneffekte zulässt, sondern ein Nischenanbieter sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Wir reden nicht aneinander vorbei. Aber anbieten müsste man die nicht beide, weil andere es schon machen 
Natürlich wäre es toll, beides zu machen. Mehr Produkte verkaufen ist immer gut. Aber wenn man realisitisch ist, läuft es bei einer Firma dieser Größe auf ein entweder/oder hinaus. Entweder sie verkaufen als einer von fast einem Dutzend Herstellern* GPU-only-Kühler, die gegen diese Konkurrenz vermutlich weniger als 2% aller GPU-only Karten schmücken würden, oder sie verkaufen SW-Kühler, deren Verbreitung vermutlich nur durch die Produktionskapazitäten begrenzt wären, denn fast jeder Käufer eines GPU-only-Kühlers braucht eine Spannungswandlerkühlung und nur bei AnfiTec würde er die angemessener Leistung bekommen.


*Und zwar der Hersteller mit den höchsten Produktionskosten und, nach Inno, mit der geringsten Erfahrung im Bau von Hochleistungskühlern.


----------



## Timmynator (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ach so meinst du das  Ja, als Ergänzung zu bestehenden GPU-onlys, würde das passen. Aber ich hatte den Eindruck, dass GPU-only-Kühler sowieso eine Randerscheinung (geworden) sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Gefragt wird danach jedenfalls sehr oft - und Hauptargument dagegen sind immer wieder die Spannungswandler.
Was gibt es besser für ein Unternehmen, dass noch ganz unten steht, als ein Markt, der potentiell riesig sein könnte, aber erstmal winzig ist, weil ihn niemand bearbeitet?


Egal jetzt. Lassen wir die Jungs mal überlegen, ich denke alle Seiten haben ihre Sicht vorgeschlagen und es gibt ja auch viele gute Produktideen, die grandios scheitern.


----------



## Andreoid (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Uter schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass ein günstiger GPU-Kühler durchaus machbar wär. Schaut euch mal den Zern an. Ziemlich ungeschickte Struktur, extrem mächtige Restbodenstärke und trotzdem gab es ihn für unter 20€ bei At und die Kühlleistung ist mehr als ausreichend, ich würde meinen nicht so schnell hergeben.
> Wichtig wäre v.a., dass ihr eine günstige und universelle Montagelösung  findet, diese könnte ähnlich wie beim Zern auch sehr günstig möglich  sein (auf jeden Fall deutlich günstiger als teuere gelaserte Teile).
> 
> Die Konkurrenz durch den 20€ Kühler gibt ja eben nicht mehr und die  meisten aktuellen Kühler kosten gleich 40 bis 50€, das sollte  unterbietbar sein.


sry aber das ist träumerei. dafür sind wir zu klein und unbekannt um den markt mit billigprodukten überschwemmen zu können.


Uter schrieb:


> Wenn ihr wollt mach ich demnächst mal eine Skizze wie ich mir den Kühler vorstellen würde.


das würde ich trotzdem gerne mal sehen




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube eben nicht, dass die Jungs mit ihren derzeitigen Maschienen und Kapazitäten einen Kühler mit einem 20 € Endkundenpreis gewinnbringend anbieten können


so true



Timmynator schrieb:


> Vertu' dich da mal nicht. 40-50€ kannst du locker über die Entwicklungskosten (Zeit kostet schließlich auch Geld, vgl. Opportunitätskosten) erreichen, dazu kommen Materialkosten, RHB, ggf. (kalkulatorische) Abschreibungen bzw. Zuschläge für die Maschinenabnutzung sowie generell ein kalkulatorischer Unternehmerlohn.
> Das alles unter der (realistischen) Annahme, dass die beiden keine Massenfertigung betreiben, die Skaleneffekte zulässt, sondern ein Nischenanbieter sind.


 genau zeit kostet geld.... und weil die aussichen bei grafikkarten bei uns eher mau sind...deswegen würden wir das hauptaugenmerk auf einen neuen besseren cpu kühler legen. und nichtmal dafür haben wir die zeit weil die mobos schon soviel zeit einfordern.
das problem ist wirklich ganz einfach die zeit, weil wer erklärt meiner freundin oder meinem arbeitgeber dass ich mehr zeit für waküs haben sollte? ^^ ich mache das nicht  (damit würde ich bei meiner freundin scheitern... und ich glaube da hab ich aktuell die toleranzgrenze schon bis ans limit ausgeschöpft ^^)

ich denke wenn wir unseren bereich auch auf grafikkarten ausweiten, dann nur per fullcovermodelle.
dafür muss aber die cnc fertig werden inklusive werkzeugwechsler. erst dann kann man an sowas/in so eine richtung denken.
auch aus dem nischenbereich wollen wir natürlich raus... wozu 2 kühler für karten die nicht nach referenz sind verkaufen wenn man 5 verkaufen kann die nach rev sind. das ist leider realistisch gesehen, und wenn wir da vorran kommen wollen müssen wir so etwas beachten. 
der versuch die stückzahlen bei nicht rev modellen, bzw mainboards über user zu organisieren (z.b. per sammelbestellung) funktioniert auch nur in 2% aller anfragen.
das meiste bringt wohl, einfach aufs bauchgefühl zu hören, zu gucken was schon mal an boards gut lief und einfach kühler machen und sehen wie die weggehen  reine steinwurftechnik. so lange gibts eben auch noch kühler für mobos wo ek z.b. keine hand anlegen würde. uns fehlt eigentlich noch wer fürs marketing, für support und für den webshopkrams damit finn und ich uns rein um die technik kümmern können.

ich muss nochmal ein dankeschön ans PCGH forum loswerden!!!
ihr diskutiert hier von allen 35 foren, wo ich poste, aktuell am fleißigsten!
das bringt uns natürlich auch interessante ideeen
und das möchte ich belohnen!
wer sich bei mir hier rauf per pm meldet bekommt einen 5€ Gutschein und den Versand bis zum Ende diesen Jahres frei (nach deutschland).
(bei versand in EU muss ich leider einen mindestbestellwert von 75€ ansetzen)

gestern haben die Spannungswandlerkühler wieder zwei neue Familienmitglied bekommen:

einen für das *Asus Rampage IV Formula*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der neue PWM 046 für das ASUS Rampage IV Formula
benutzt die originalen Mainboardschrauben und die originale Backplate des Boards



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Mainboardset mit dem UCDsb (hier ohne Laschen nur draufgelegt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie wenig da nur noch am Wasserkühler bleibt wenn die Luftkühler mal vom Board runter sind. Die waren nämlich zu 70% nur show 
siehe:  asus rampage iv formula - Google-Suche



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




jetzt hab ich noch die Frage an euch, ob der PWM Kühler auch auf das...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...Asus Rampage IV extreme passt ?! die sehen sich verdammt ähnlich. 
Der PWM hat einen Lochabstand von ~ 100mm. Wenn man die Luftkühler vergleicht dann sieht der PWM-Kühler kompatibel aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


quelle: bit-tech.net
bei dem ASUS Rampage IV Formula war da links bei den Spawas nichts zum kühlen drunter aber wie siehts bei extreme aus?
Auch die SB würd ich beim extreme gerne mal nackig sehen... hat einer von euch das Board evtl?

-----------------------
für das Asus M5A97 Pro....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gabs auch ein neues Spawamodell:
PWM047 Asus M5A97 Pro



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malkolm (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ist es euch eigentlich möglich die Kühler so zu fertigen, dass man den PCIe-Platz noch voll nutzen kann?
Ich meine von EK (?) letztens sowas gesehen zu haben, wo der Kühler extrem flach war und die Anschlüsse nach außen verlegt waren.


----------



## smatter (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

solele....auch angekommen und big thx to you....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uter (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

So, ich hoffe, das Bild ist halbwegs verständlich. Die Struktur würde ich ähnlich wie bei dem (Bild 3) gestalten, allerdings mit weniger Kanälen, so dass das Wasser auf die GPU (u.U. ohne Heatspreader) konzentriert wird und ihr Arbeit spart.


----------



## Timmynator (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Kannst du das Bild ein wenig erklären? 
Die quadratische Grundstruktur des Kühlers erkenne ich noch, ebenso die Tüllen für den Schlauch. Aber wofür sind die Pfeile und die vier mal "irgendwas" daneben? Sind das Langlochbefestigungen, um den Kühler für verschiedene Lochabstände kompatibel zu machen? Und willst du ihn von oben mit einer "Top-Plate" und (Gewinde-)Stäben befestigen?

Bin ein wenig verwirrt


----------



## Andreoid (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

im enfeffekt ein UCD classic mit seitlichen anschlüssen und größerer struktur. sowas wäre auch interessant für user die ihre raidkarten kühlen möchten.
problem ist hier die große bauhöhe bei G1/4" fittings... und g1/8" will keiner nutzen.
einer ne idee für den namen des UCDs? UCD 4slots, UCD classic 90°, UCD ....


----------



## MetallSimon (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Könnte man nicht einfach einen CPU-Kühlers mit passender Halterung auf eine GPU platzieren?
Achja und ich hab mal ne Frage, die mich sehr interessieren würde: wie stark verändert sich denn die Temperatur, wenn man den Kupferboden eines Düsenkühlers glatt lässt(also ohne Kanäle im Kupfer)?


----------



## mochti01 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Wie nackt das Rampage IV Formula mit Wakü gleich aussieht.  Richtig schön schlicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht einfach einen CPU-Kühlers mit passender Halterung auf eine GPU platzieren?



Kann man. Gibts von Alphacool, EK, XSPC, Ybris,... fertig mitsamt Deckel mit seitlichen Anschlüssen. Bodenplatte und i.d.R. Wasserführung entsprechen aber 1:1 den CPU-Modellen.
Bedeutet aber natürlich auch, dass das gebilde nicht billiger wird, als der CPU-Kühler und diesen Preis mit entsprechender Leistung rechtfertigen muss.



> Achja und ich hab mal ne Frage, die mich sehr interessieren würde: wie stark verändert sich denn die Temperatur, wenn man den Kupferboden eines Düsenkühlers glatt lässt(also ohne Kanäle im Kupfer)?


 
Ich kann dir keinen Wert sagen, aber wenn ich mir überlege, wie viele deutliche Temperaturverbesserungen wir seit den ersten Beschleunigungskühlern mit eben dieser Bauart hatten, dann würde ich vermuten: Auf aktuellen High-End-CPUs kannst du den Unterschied nicht messen, weil auf dem strukturlosen Kühler gethrottelt wird.


----------



## Uter (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Andreoid schrieb:


> im enfeffekt ein UCD classic mit seitlichen anschlüssen und größerer struktur. sowas wäre auch interessant für user die ihre raidkarten kühlen möchten.


Jop, u.U. könnte man die Seiten etwas schräg gestalten (so dass der Deckel oben etwas weniger Fläche hat als der Boden), dann müsste der Kühler nicht ganz so hoch werden und die Anschlüsse würden nicht so schnell mit den Speicherkühlern zusammen stoßen (deshalb muss ich bei dem Zern z.B. 2 45°-Winkel verbauen, sonst habe ich keinen einzigen Winkel im System).
Könnt ihr die Struktur etwas feiner gestalten als beim UCD? 

Bei der von mir genannten Halterung bräuchtet ihr nicht so viele verschiedene Platten ---> weniger Kosten.



Andreoid schrieb:


> problem ist hier die große bauhöhe bei G1/4" fittings... und g1/8" will keiner nutzen.


G1/4 ist Pflicht. So hoch muss der Kühler aber nicht sein. Meine Graka verbraucht mit dem GPU-Kühler 2 Slots.



Andreoid schrieb:


> einer ne idee für den namen des UCDs? UCD 4slots, UCD classic 90°, UCD ....


 Ich würde beim Namen schon eher Richtung GPU gehen, GPUCD oder so.


----------



## KingPiranhas (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



> einer ne idee für den namen des UCDs? UCD 4slots, UCD classic 90°, UCD ....


"UCD 2 GPU" ähnlich wie "Coffee 2 go" der "UCD goes GPU".


----------



## Andreoid (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Uter schrieb:


> Jop, u.U. könnte man die Seiten etwas schräg gestalten (so dass der Deckel oben etwas weniger Fläche hat als der Boden), dann müsste der Kühler nicht ganz so hoch werden und die Anschlüsse würden nicht so schnell mit den Speicherkühlern zusammen stoßen (deshalb muss ich bei dem Zern z.B. 2 45°-Winkel verbauen, sonst habe ich keinen einzigen Winkel im System).


dafür bräucht ich eine mehrachsen (4-5) cnc um soetwas profuktiv und formschön herstellen zu können.
aktuell würde ich den deckel von unten/oben fräsen, umpannen und die andere seite fräsen oben/unten
nochmal umspannen, sackloch und gewinde seite1
nochmal umspannen, sackloch und gewinde seite2
zack sind wir schon bei wesentlich mehr arbeit als bei einem ucd und der deckel ist auch aus viel dickerem pom.
auch wieder zu teuer
das ist doch ***eiße -.-



Uter schrieb:


> Könnt ihr die Struktur etwas feiner gestalten als beim UCD?


ja, gabs beim gpu-only kühler schon
lohnt aber nicht bei der UCD größe von 37x37mm



Uter schrieb:


> Bei der von mir genannten Halterung bräuchtet ihr nicht so viele verschiedene Platten ---> weniger Kosten.


 weniger kosten stimmt nicht... die UCD laschen werden in serie gefertigt... davon mache ich pro sorte 1000 stück. 
eine graka/raidkühler-haltelaschen-serie fange ich nicht an. das ging beim gpu-only shcon schief -.-

ich überlege 2012 einen raidkühler auf basis des UCDclassic rausbringen. da gabs bei uns am kontaktformular öfter nachfragen als für nen gpuonly kühler.
da wird der absatzmarkt größer sein. jedoch geht das erst wenn der WZW funktioniert damit ich neben dem tausenmal pom-klotz-umspannen nicht auch noch jedes mal das WS umspannen muss


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Wieviel Klötze kriegt eigentlich zeitgleich auf die Fräse - oder musst du jeden einzeln bearbeiten und alle paar Sekunden umspannen?


----------



## darknitro (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ich bin jetzt zwar nicht Andre, aber normal bekommt man immer nur 1 Teil in die CNC.
Theoretisch könnte man auch mehrrere gleichzeitig, sofern die Möglichkeit besteht mehrere Klötze einzuspannen, daran scheiterts aber meist.

Naja und n paar Sekunden für das fräßen reicht auch nicht  ;/


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Könnte man der Einfachheit halber nicht die Schraubenlöcher noch am Block machen, um dann vor der Zerfräsung in einzelne Bauteile alles an eben diesen Löchern zu befestigen? (=man hat eine Trägerplatte mit passenden Dornen)
Dann bräuchte man für den Großteil der Bearbeitung kein(e) Spannsystem(e), die ggf. noch den Zugang zu zu bearbeitenden Bereichen verdecken.
Dann wäre es auch fast egal, wie langsam das Ding arbeitet (bei z.B. den eher einfachen UCD-Deckeln wäre ich jetzt nicht von mehreren Minuten pro Seite ausgegangen), weil die Zeitabstände zwischen Bedienungen groß genug sind, um in ihnen was anderes zu machen.


----------



## Andreoid (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieviel Klötze kriegt eigentlich zeitgleich auf die Fräse - oder musst du jeden einzeln bearbeiten und alle paar Sekunden umspannen?


 wieviele? soviele wie platz ist ^^, wie eng man die gepuzzelt bekommt und je nachdem wieviel platz der fräser beim ausfräsen braucht:
hier ein bsp
http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/4871/img2918pc.jpg
erste seite alles von oben mit 3 werkzeugwechselvorgängen, herausbrechen und alles einzeln im schraubstock von unten ohne werkzeugwechselvorgang bearbeiten.
für den 2ten schritt könnte ich auch 2 schraubstöcke oder eben wieder "so viele wie draufpassen" verwenden... da dauert das einrichten jedoch mehr zeit, als wenn ich die ladung bauteili direkt in nur einem mache. das ist im endeffekt immer ein abwägen des zeitaufwandes.
das blech was du im bild gesehen hat hat ~ 3-5h cad/cam arbeit gebraucht und nochmal 4-5h fürs fräsen.
nachteil bei so einer plattenfertigung
verklebt der fräser mit spänen (bild vorne) merkt man es nicht sofort
http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/6494/img2919g.jpg
weitere nachteile:
* ist nur ein maß falsch programmiert ist die gesammte teure pomplatte für die tonne oder man kann/muss alles nacharbeiten
* stellt sich ein bauteil beim ausfräsen auf, verschiebt das evtl die platte -> alles für die tonne + eventueller maschinencrash
* ohne automatischen werkzeugzeugwechsel muss man für alle bauteile den wechselvorgang nur ein einziges mal machen und nicht für jedes bauteil
* ist die aufspannung krumm o.ä. ist evtl die hälfte der teile für die tonne



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Könnte man der Einfachheit halber nicht die Schraubenlöcher noch am Block machen, um dann vor der Zerfräsung in einzelne Bauteile alles an eben diesen Löchern zu befestigen? (=man hat eine Trägerplatte mit passenden Dornen)
> Dann bräuchte man für den Großteil der Bearbeitung kein(e) Spannsystem(e), die ggf. noch den Zugang zu zu bearbeitenden Bereichen verdecken.
> Dann wäre es auch fast egal, wie langsam das Ding arbeitet (bei z.B. den eher einfachen UCD-Deckeln wäre ich jetzt nicht von mehreren Minuten pro Seite ausgegangen), weil die Zeitabstände zwischen Bedienungen groß genug sind, um in ihnen was anderes zu machen.


 ja kann man, nennt sich vorrichtungsbau. ist aber wiederum recht aufwänding und verbraucht sehr viel zeit beim spannen wenn es geschraubt wird. 
so etwas kann man natürlich auch drückend/ziehend herstellen. so eine vorrichtung zu konstruieren ist aber extrem aufwändig im vergleich den kram einfach in den glatten schraubstock zu stecken.
vorrichtungen haben wir bereits ein paar für unsere seriendeckel, davon werde ich aber kein bild zeigen da das zu intern ist.
das werkstück mit wenig zeit umzuspannen ist bei einer cnc natürlich ein wichtiger faktor. nicht umosnst gibt es cnc maschinen mit wechsel/drehtischen.
ein schraubstock spannt schon recht schnell,.. blockiert die maschine , weil die ja dafür stehen muss und die schutzhaube auf sein muss. der schraubstock ist auch fehlerbehaftet beim spannen, denn er bedarf aber eines erfahrenen bedieners mit viel gefühl beim einlegen der bauteile. wenn es schräg eingelegt wird fräst die cnc das teil grade ab und am ende ist es krum. wenn wir mit anderen umbauten ausgelastet sind haben wir für sowas unsere fleißigen freunde und freundinen die dann bei serienfertigungen mit viel erfahrung die Bauteile einlegen ^^.
in der zeit während die cnc dann arbeitet, werden fertig gefräste bauteile entgratet und sortiert nach A und B ware. wobei wir mit solch einer fertigung (eben bei den deckeln nicht immer alles frisch fertigen sondern seriendeckel verwenden) die ausschussrate von 30-50% auf unter 5% senken konnten. in dem bereicht hat sich bei uns in der letzten zeit recht viel getan. die produkte sind vllt nicht komplexer geworden aber die fertigungsweisen sind viel professioneller geworden. nicht zuletzt aus der erfahrung die wir im studium, in unseren ausbildungen oder auch in anfi-tec gewonnen haben. sobald der automatische wzw funktioniert können wir auch mit kaum mehraufwand wesentlich komplexere produkte herstellen.


----------



## Rurdo (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Könnt ihr eigentlich auch AGB´s bauen?


----------



## Andreoid (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

ja kommt drauf an.


----------



## axxo (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Hi, sagt mal könntet ihr mir was bauen, was mir bei dem Problem aus diesem Beitrag hilft:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/8158-wakue-quatsch-thread-1295.html#post3799352

Also nen Wasserkühler, dessen Anschlüsse genau so liegen, das sie zwischen den beiden 6950er Karten liegen würden, außerdem sollte er die gleichen breiten/längenmaße wie der Originalkühler haben da der ein paar unschöne Stellen auf dem Board abdeckt.


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Wenn du dein Board einschickst.....


----------



## Andreoid (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

ucd sb sollte da das richtige sein... board einschicken ist hier nicht nötig
im bastelthread bitte keine produktberatung... dafür bitte auf den infothread ausweichen

btw, frohes neues


----------



## Andreoid (9. April 2012)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Hallo zusammen und frohe Ostern, 

nach einer längeren Pause geht es mal wieder ein Stückchen vorwärts!
Finn hat mit Auszeichnung seine Ausbildung zum Elektroniker für Betriebstechnik abgeschlossen.

Womit wir schon beim Thema wären:
Natürlich wird für so eine Fräse eine Menge Elektronik benötigt.
Die soll geschützt in einem Schaltschrank untergebracht werden.

Hierfür müssen zuerst Haltestege in das Grundgestell eingeschweißt werden.

Foto mit Blitz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ohne Blitz... so hell war es wirklich! In das Licht reingucken ist nicht gesund! Kann bei längeren Schweißarbeiten auch zu Sonnenbrand führen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da eine Menge Wärme im Schaltschrank ensteht (ähnlich wie in einem highend Computer), wurden als erstes Löcher für die zu und Abluft reingeflext.

abgeklebt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



angesetzt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



durchgeflext:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In die hintere Blende kamen folgende Komponenten unter: 2 Schutzkontaktsteckdosen für PC & Monitor, ein DC 50V/30A Anschluss und natürlich ein 120mm Lüfter, der genügend kühle Luft reinfördert.
Damit diese frei von Festkörpern (z.B Holzstaub) ist, wurde eine Filter eingepasst.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Ecken wurden für die Optik mit der Oberfräse angefast.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


von der Seite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier wurde eine der Steckdosen montiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endprodukt von vorne



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und von hinten, 14Watt Lüfter, leider wie auch die restlichen Bauteile deutlich hörbar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ganze wurde anschließend am Schaltschrank festgeschraubt. Wir sind mit dem Endprodukt zufrieden!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So beim nächsten Mal wird die vordere Blende gefertigt.

Gruß Finn & André


----------



## Andreoid (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Kommen wir einmal wieder zum ursprünglichen Thema zurück: Wasserkühler
Ein neues Board wurde wieder von uns ausgerüstet.

*ASRock Extreme 9 X79
* mit dem PWM050+PWM051
Dieses mal haben wir nicht so viele Fotos gemacht, da wir mit der CNC-Fräse ordentlich ausgelastet sind.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide Kühler besitzen einen mehrschichtigen Aufbau. Die Boardhersteller überlegen sich auch immer wieder, wie Sie uns auf Trab halten können 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Glück hat Schlingel_INV aus dem Hardwareluxxforum noch ein paar bessere Bilder gemacht (Danke das wir diese verwenden dürfen): 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(c) Schlingel_INV




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(c) Schlingel_INV




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(c) Schlingel_INV


Auf der SB kann anstelle des UCD nano auch ein UCD SB Platz finden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(c) Schlingel_INV

Damit haben wir schon über 50 PWM Kühler designt  

Als nächstes kommt wieder ein CNC-Post.

Gruß Finn & André


----------



## Andreoid (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

So wieder ein Update von uns:

am Wochenende hatte ich ein *ASROCK Z68,Extreme7 Gen3* hier und habe dafür einen neuen PWM Kühler hergestellt.
Nämlich den *PWM052*. Leider war ich recht in Eile und hab kein einziges Foto gemacht -.-
Und hier habe ich jetzt grade ein Asus P8Z77-V liegen... gut dass jetzt nen langes Woe ist..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Belüftungskonzept des Schaltschranks sieht wie folgt aus: Hinten unten wird kalte Luft reingepustet
und vorne oben die Warme wieder raus. Die hintere Blende wurde schon erstellt,
so dass das Ganze noch ein zweites Mal für vorne gemacht werden musste.

Hier wurden neben dem Lüfter noch ein Ein-/Austaster (für den kompletten Schaltschrank),
ein Schlüsselschalter (noch nicht verwendet) sowie ein Amperemeter (für die Auslastung der Servomotoren) eingebaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleines aber feines Detail: versenktes Lüftergitter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Messingblende für die Anzeige der verschiedenen Sensoren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wird sich noch mit ein paar LEDs füllen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Detailansicht, könnte von der Verarbeitung her mit so einigen PC-Mods mithalten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Aufteilung im Schaltschrank wurde vorher im 2D CAD getestet.
Bevor es ans Löcherbohren geht sollte das Ganze noch einmal getestet werden. 

Links unten der FU, rechts daneben ein stabilisiertes 2000w Netzteil für
die Servos und links oben ein Trenntrafo von 400V auf 230V.
Dieser ist auf der Sekundärseite einseitig geerdet und mit einem RCD (Fehlerstromschutzschalter) versehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Hauptstromkreis ist weitestgehend fertig verdrahtet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Schaltschrankgröße ist durch den CNC-Unterbau begrenzt. 
Da jedoch eine Menge an Elektronik benötigt wird,
wurde noch eine 2. Montageplatte in die Tür eingebaut.

Links 3x Servoregler, rechts unten eine LTP Relaiskarte und rechts oben
ein paar Relais für den zukünftigen Werkzeugwechsler.
Platz für eine Ansteuerung einer 4. Achsen sowie des WZW ist bereits reserviert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide Montageplatten im Schaltschrank montiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sah es dann für ein paar Stunden aus:
Links der Laptop mit Eplan (CAD für Elektroniker) und rechts die Arbeit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als nächtes muss der Schaltschrank in die CNC gehoben werden,
damit Servos, Spindel und diverse Sensoren verbunden werden können.

Bis zum nächsten Mal.
Finn & André


----------



## Schmidde (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Saubere Sache, auch wenn die Bilder der Wasserkühler leider fehlen 

Wo hattet ihr denn bis jetzt die Steuerung der CNC-Fräse untergebracht?


----------



## Andreoid (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

in nem alten pc stahl tower... das war aber üüüberhaupt nix.
btw.. fräse ohne h


----------



## krolf (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

das ist ja cool , mal sone Frage wieviel kostet die Herstellung? wird es mit den Preisen die in den Shops sind gerecht oder ist selber bauen viel billige? , würde sowas auch gerne machen , aber bin erst 17 und habe kein Werkzeug dafür  

Gruß


----------



## Timmynator (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Wenn du die Arbeitszeit für das Ausmessen der Boards, das Erstellen der Modelle im Computer, deren Umsetzung auf der Fräse und das Material einbeziehst, wirst du feststellen, dass Anfitec's Kühler größtenteils Maßanfertigungen sind, deren Kosten die eines "normalen" Kühlers um einiges übertreffen dürften...


----------



## Andreoid (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

ungerecht sind die preise! uns gegenüber!!!  
aber wenn wir die "gerechter" machen würden, würde ja keiner mehr kaufen ^^

naja ...der aufwand ist unbeschreiblich. würde ich damit im aktuellen status meinen lebensunterhalt verdienen wollen, dann wäre ich bescheuert. 
ist halt ein hobby, alles nur des spaßes an der freud wegen 

oder mit anderen worten: der weg ist das ziel

wo das nu schlussendlich hinführt weis ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. aber eins kann ich sagen... es wird besser und besser, langsam aber stetig.


----------



## Andreoid (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Die gefrästen Seitenteile sind da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Schrägen und Aussparungen.
Je Teil nur ~ 3kg.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einsatzort:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was noch fehlte waren Durchgangslöcher für die M6 Befestifungsschrauben, um es mit der Rückplatten zu verbinden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man auch, links und rechts, die M6 Gewinde an der ZAchse.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und drauf sind die Platten.
Da wartet auch schon jemand ganz ungeduldig 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Festhalten der Spindel gibts 6x M8 schrauben + lange T Nutensteine (nicht auf dem Bild). In der Mitte ist noch eine 8mm Passfedernut



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um die Spindel mit ihren 25kg zu befestigen, wurde die ZAchse ganz nach unten gefahren. DIe Spindel "unterfüttert", und dann die ZAchse in der Höhe angepasst bis die Schrauben richtig mit der Spindel standen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer findet den Inbus?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da isser 
Hier auch nochmal die neue Position der Endschalter (rechts unten, blau)...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und die Gasdruckzylinder je 200N Druckkraft.
Die vier Stelzen über dem Riemenrad sind für die, später montierte, Halteplatte der Energieketten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



damn good



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten kann dann als nächstes schon fast wieder alles verkabelt werden.


-----------------------------------------
hatte ja letzte woche das Asus P8Z77-V hier... jetzt gibt es folgende neue Kombinationen:

*ASUS P8Z77-V LE Plus, Z77
ASUS P8Z77-V LE, Z77*
1x UPC classic - 17x86, 1x UCD sb

*ASUS P8Z77-V Pro, Z77
ASUS P8Z77-V, Z77
ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe, Z77*
1x PWM053, 1x PWM054, 1x UCD sb

schablonen habe ich leider noch nicht

und habe grade ein *Asus P8Z77-M Pro* vor mir liegen wofür heute abend die ersten kühler für gefräst werden


----------



## empty (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Sry ich kenn mich mit dem CNC-Fräsen zeug nicht so aus aber für was ist die Spindel gut?


----------



## sinthor4s (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



empty schrieb:


> Sry ich kenn mich mit dem CNC-Fräsen zeug nicht so aus aber für was ist die Spindel gut?


 
Ich auch ncht , aber die Spindel ist das Teil, dass das Werkzeug aufnimmt und zum drehen bringt.
Im Falle von den beiden hier ist das ein ziemlich großes Teil, dass auch noch selbstständig die Werkzeuge wechseln kann.


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



sinthor4s schrieb:


> Ich auch ncht , aber die Spindel ist das Teil, dass das Werkzeug aufnimmt und zum drehen bringt.
> Im Falle von den beiden hier ist das ein ziemlich großes Teil, dass auch noch selbstständig die Werkzeuge wechseln kann.



Fast richtig. Die Spindel nimmt das Werkzeug auf und dreht sich stimmt mal zu 100%. Was nicht ganz stimmt ist, dass die Spindel selber Werkzeug wechseln kann. Dazu braucht es einen Werkzeugwechsel den ich hier nirgends erkennen kann.


----------



## Andreoid (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

so ist es... die spindel sleber kann die werkzeugaufnahmen aufnehmen und auswerfen.. im grunde wir dann jetzt nur noch ein magazin oder eine zuführung benötigt die die werkzeuge hält wenn die spindel die loslässt, und die spindel "füttert" wenn se ein neues werkzeug haben will ^^. das wird aber auch noch kommen! versprochen! 
----------------------------------------------------------
Unzählige Stunden bzw Tage später ist der Schaltschrank in der CNC montiert.

Hierdurch haben sich die Verdrahtungsbedingungen vom bequemen Drehstuhl auf den harten Boden verlagert 
Diverse Sensoren & Aktoren müssen nun angeschlossen werden.

Hinzugekommen ist noch eine kleine SPS (LOGO) die später den WZW steuert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und von vorne:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Finn vor seinem Hexenwerk  um die Arbeitsposition im Schneidersitz beneide ich ihn nicht.
Der Schaltschrank von der nächsten CNC wird einfach 1x2Meter groß....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier wird gerade das SPS/LOGO Programm übertragen.
Am Anfang ist dieses nur für die Überwachung der Spindel, dem manuelen Werkzeugwechselvorgang, Überwachung der Druckluft, Lüfterregelung vom Schaltschrank. Im Falle eines Fehlers würd die Nothaltschleife unterbrochen --> alle Aktoren (Spindel & Servomotoren) stoppen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Screenshot vom SPS-Program in der Funktionsplandarstellung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Angst die Unordnung verschwindet ganz schnell sobald die Kabelkanaldeckel drauf sind 
Diese kommen erst drauf nachdem der WZW komplett fertig ist und alles einwandfrei funktioniert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hatte ja letzte Woche das* Asus P8Z77-M Pro* hier.
Da hat an die linke PWM-Gruppe nichts aus unseren Sortiment gepasst -.-
Um der Entwicklung von nun mehr als 50 verschienen PWM-Kühlern
entgegenzuwirken, haben wir uns dazu entschlossen unsere universellen
Wodelle zu erweitern

auf das *Asus P8Z77-M Pro* passt nun:
1x UPC17x96 classic <- neu
1x UPC13x82 slim
1x NBSB006

dabei ist jetzt der UPC17x96 classic einer der neuen UPCs...
zusätzlich haben wir uns dafür auch eine neue Namensgebung überlegt,
damit man die Kühler einfacher unterscheiden kann.

*UPC *- Universal PWM cooling
*17x96 *- beschreibt die Grundfläche des Kühlers, nämlich 17mm breit und 96mm lang
*classic* - ist die Deckelform 

die UPCs soll es dann in verschienen Abstufungen geben, angefangen bei dem bis dato kleinsten
UPC13x66,5 mini
UPC13x82 slim
UPC13x88 slim (Sondermodell für Asus Sabertooth X58, bisher nur auf anfrage und noch nicht gelistet)
UPC17x86 classic
UPC17x96 classic (jetzt zum ersten mal für das Asus P8Z77-M Pro gemacht)
UPC17x113 grande

Jetzt sind wir ab überlegen welche zwischenstufen sinvoll sind.. vllt habt ihr ein paar Ideeen?
Eine Sache kann ich hier schon vorwegnehmen,.. die UPCs wird es natürlich nicht in 1mm Schritten geben,
denn dann haben wir wieder genau das gleiche wie mit den PWM Kühlern, es werden einfach zuviele.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

achja eins noch!
wir sind jetzt bei *facebook*! Anfi-tec | Facebook
bei *google+* https://plus.google.com/114774095250014812515/posts  (<- einer ne Ahnung ob man den link hier auch wie bei facebook schönen kann?)
und bei *twitter* https://twitter.com/Anfitec


Grüße
Finn und André


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. Juli 2012)

Klasse Sache, gleich mal geliked ^^

Finde Super was ihr da macht.


----------



## Andreoid (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

keiner ne idee für die UPCs? :'(


----------



## Timmynator (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Andreoid schrieb:


> die UPCs soll es dann in verschienen Abstufungen geben, angefangen bei dem bis dato kleinsten
> UPC13x66,5 mini
> UPC13x82 slim
> UPC13x88 slim (Sondermodell für Asus Sabertooth X58, bisher nur auf anfrage und noch nicht gelistet)
> ...



Ihr könntet doch gucken, welche ihr am häufigsten fertigt und diese dann jeweils als classic/slim Variante anbieten. Aus der obigen Liste würde ich dann folgende wählen:
UPC13x66,5 mini (hier gehe ich einfach mal davon aus, dass sich classic/slim aufgrund der Größe erübrigt)
UPC13x82 slim / classic
UPC17x86 slim / classic
UPC17x113 grande (ist das hier die classic variante von dem ding?) / slim

Die anderen, die selten nachgefragt werden, würde ich in einer Liste unter "Auf Anfrage" platzieren, genau wie den Verweis, dass auch Aufträge für Sonderanfertigungen angenommen werden. Man könnte, je nach aufwand, natürlich auch über eine Anpassung bestehender Modelle gegen Aufpreis (wenn's zB +2mm Breite sein sollen) nachdenken, sofern die vorzunehmenden Änderungen im Computermodell leicht durchzuführen sind.


----------



## motek-18 (3. September 2012)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

hi kann man den kühler auch kaufen(1155 sokel)?habe bei euch leider nichts gefunden


----------



## <BaSh> (3. September 2012)

Passte der nicht auf den 1156?
Wenn ja passt er auch auf 1155.


----------



## motek-18 (3. September 2012)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

ja aber wo kaufen?auf deren seite finde ich ihn nicht


----------



## VJoe2max (3. September 2012)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Das Teil ist ja schon recht alt - frag halt mal bei den Jungs nach, ob sie noch einen rumliegen haben, oder noch mal welche auflegen .


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (11. September 2012)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Mal ne frage zu eurer Fräse. Was hat euch die WZW Spindel gekostet? 
Ein freund und ich bauen uns gerade auch eine.


----------



## Nighthunter (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Was würdet ihr davon halten Laing Aufsätze herzustellen ? Vielleicht sogar AGB´s zu bauen ?


----------



## Olstyle (15. Oktober 2012)

Laing Deckel gab es mal, allerdings war die Gewinnspanne wohl nicht zufriedenstellend.


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Der Deckel an sich soll auch nicht so toll gewesen sein......


----------



## Andreoid (5. November 2012)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



motek-18 schrieb:


> hi kann man den kühler auch kaufen(1155 sokel)?habe bei euch leider nichts gefunden


 na in unserem webshop? 
cpu kühler und dann direkt als aller erstes Anfi-tec waterblocks onlineshop - CPU Khler


motek-18 schrieb:


> ja aber wo kaufen?auf deren seite finde ich ihn nicht


 ..... da sag ich mal lieber nix zu



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Das Teil ist ja schon recht alt - frag halt mal bei den Jungs nach, ob sie noch einen rumliegen haben, oder noch mal welche auflegen .


nein nein,... der ist "neu" 
der soleil in der version 02! mit verbessertem zu und ablauf... bestimmt nochmal nen grad C° besser!
war aber bis jetzt zu faul gewesen die v2 zu posten -.-

grade einfach viel zuviel anderes zu tun... seit dem ich arbeite hat sich das mit der zeit füts hobby ziemlich verlagert. dann noch ein umzug, noch ein ungewollter und nun noch einer. ich hasse umzüge. 



Tamiya_Fan schrieb:


> Mal ne frage zu eurer Fräse. Was hat euch die WZW Spindel gekostet?
> Ein freund und ich bauen uns gerade auch eine.


kannst du bei HSD deutschland anfragen oder bei cnc-steuerung.de... aber achtung, mit FU geht das gut ins vierstellige. das ist auch kein spielzeug mehr! mehr tips geb ich nicht mehr.... leute die cncs bauen wollen um damit wasserkühler her zu stellen, haben sich die vergangenheit zuviele bei mir gemeldet. da kann ich leider nur noch auf unseren bauthread oder entsprechende cnc foren hinweisen.



Nighthunter schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr davon halten Laing Aufsätze herzustellen ? Vielleicht sogar AGB´s zu bauen ?





Olstyle schrieb:


> Laing Deckel gab es mal, allerdings war die Gewinnspanne wohl nicht zufriedenstellend.





KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Der Deckel an sich soll auch nicht so toll gewesen sein......


von der leistung her vollkommen top! gewinnspanne...? da hab ich meines wissens noch nix drüber geschrieben...
naja egal denn: dann gabs iwie doch mal ne andere laing version und auf einmal schliffen die stratoren an den tops -.- deswegen wollt ich die tops nimmer verkaufen.
Das war 06.2009 , lang ists her. Ein paar tops haben wir auch noch rumfliegen! Würdeste in der nähe wohnen, würd ich sagen, komm vorbei und such dir einen aus. 

http://www.abload.de/img/k-dsc01844_1avtv.jpg
hier noch mehr bilder: Vorstellung [AF] Usergallerie -Seite 2 - Meisterkuehler

ABs wollten wir auch bauen. wenn der WZW der cnc fertig ist, weil wir dann auch große gewinde fräsen könnten.. noch sind wir aber nicht so weit. Die cnc ist ein thema für sich. Das mit den ABs ärgert mich richtig. hatte 2010 ne gute idee mit glasröhren ABs weil die plexidinger ja immer springen. dann hab ich das ruhen lassen weil zuviel anderen kram da war und was seh ich da, AC bringt dieses jahr glasröhren ABs raus -.-. naja selber schuld. 

zu den ddc tops zurück... so wie diese tops haben wir eine ganze menge kühler, die einfach zu schade zum wegschmeißen sind, sich aber auch nicht mehr verkaufen lassen . ich weis nicht wohin damit. eigentlich würd ichs am liebsten auf nem treffen verschenken oder ne 1€ grabbelkiste draus machen. nur fürn webshop oder nen forumsverkauf ist das alles zuviel arbeit.

das war auch ne schwere entscheidung weniger bei anfi-tec zu machen.  Bzw. das kommt dann irgendwann leider ganz von selbst. Wenn man die ganze zeit auf den bachelor hin studiert hat und es dann endlich geschafft hat, eine schöne arbeitsstelle hat, dann ist man angekommen. und dann arbeitet man nicht mehr für irgend ein ziel in der zukunft, dann arbeit man fürs jetzt. und da ging ganz gewaltig energie verloren weil ich mich da dermaßen eingebracht habe. Als finn und ich unter der Woche nach der ausbildung/studium noch abends oft bis 24°° kühler hergestellt haben, hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass ich einmal nach der arbeit platt sein könnte. so, dass ich das mit den kühlern am liebstem nur noch am woe machen würde . 
was ich noch sonst so sagen kann ist, dass wir uns die letzte zeit immer weniger in den foren blicken lassen. das ist wirklich schade. ich hoffe dass sich das nach dem nächsten umzug ändert. haben auch noch eine menge ungepostete bilder wo es keine beschreibung zu gibt. auf der arbeit als ing. hab ich mich nach einem jahr auch schon gut eingewöhnt, so dass da nach und nach wieder energie für anfi-tec über bleibt.

btw... wer lust hat darf im dezember möbel schleppen kommen :X


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2012)

Ist es eigentlich Absicht oder schlicht Zeitmangel dass man bei euch im Shop keine einzelnen Halterung für den Wechsel des CPU Sockels findet? Ich hab z.B. einen schön vernickelten Soleil(zusammen mit anderen Kühlern von dir oder Finn gegen ne CPU ertauscht, habs vergessen) den ich gerne auf S1366 bringen würde.


----------



## Andreoid (6. November 2012)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

zeitmangel. hab heute vormittag eben die zwei fehlenden halterungen hinzugefügt (zu finden unter dem bereich der cpu klühler). die fragen dazu haben sich die letzte zeit auch gehäuft.


----------



## Olstyle (6. November 2012)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Hatte auch eine Mail geschrieben und eine entsprechende Antwort von dir erhalten.


----------



## Shizophrenic (6. November 2012)

Andreoid schrieb:
			
		

> wie diese tops haben wir eine ganze menge kühler, die einfach zu schade zum wegschmeißen sind, sich aber auch nicht mehr verkaufen lassen . ich weis nicht wohin damit. eigentlich würd ichs am liebsten auf nem treffen verschenken oder ne 1€ grabbelkiste draus machen. nur fürn webshop oder nen forumsverkauf ist das alles zuviel arbeit.



Die Grabbelkiste würde ich euch auch komplett abnehmen für einen vernünftigen Preis ^^.

Den Rest davon den ich nicht brauche würde ich für euch hier im Forum veräußern und euch die Versand Arbeit abnehmen. 

Wenn ich also interesse an komplett Grabbelkisten Abnehmer habt, meldet euch bei mir ^^


----------



## Andreoid (7. November 2012)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

überlegen wir uns mal... was wir natürlich auch gerne vermeiden möchten ist, dass b und c ware schrott als A ware nachher in den foren verhökert wird. wenn einer nachher so ein schundteil in den händen hat und denkt das wäre unsere standardqualität, so jemand würde nie wieder bei uns kaufen, schlimmer noch, in den forem posten was für ein mist wir herstellen.... van daher wäres vllt sogar besser den kram zu entsorgen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (7. November 2012)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

wenn ihr mir schreibt was wie einzuordnen ist würde ich es nur so veräußern. 

wie gesagt würde ich euch damit die versand hudelei abnehmen.

aber das müsst ihr am besten selbst entscheiden wie ihr es machen wollt ^^


----------



## Andreoid (9. November 2012)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

der meiste kram ist hat auch nicht weiter gebaut. also eher für bastler. wenn du da wirklich interesse hast schlage ich vor du kommst uns einfach mal besuchen. anders macht das keinen sinn. weiter will ich hier in dem thread auch nicht weiter da drauf eingehen. wenn da noch redebedarf ist dann bitte lieber per pm.


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (9. November 2012)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

hey habt ihr eigentlich auch nen kühler der auf das gigabyte z68x-ud4 passt? 
in eurer kompabilitäts liste finde ich da leider nichts, aber ich weiß ja nicht von wann die ist


----------



## Andreoid (9. November 2012)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

datum steht doch links oben. nein da haben wir aktuell nichts für, wenn dann nur eine sonderanfertigung, bzw ein normales neues produkt. UPCslim oder mini könnte oben passen, auf die SB ein UCDnano.


----------



## Nighthunter (9. November 2012)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

@André 
Danke für die Antwort wegen den Laing-Top.
Hat sich bei mir eh erledigt,meine Laing ist defekt und ging zurück an den Shop.Jetzt warte ich darauf, genug Geld zusammen zu haben und hole mir dann eine Aquastream XT Ultra.

Aber deine Idee mit Agb´s herzustellen wäre garantiert nicht verkehrt.Aber da könnte man ja welche mit Pom als Deckel machen.
Ich selber habe einen mit VollKupfer Deckeln.


----------



## Andreoid (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Wollte nur Bescheid geben dass es uns noch gibt 
Natürlich stellen wir noch Kühler her, nur machten wir die letzte Zeit nicht mehr viel Neues (auch dank den UCDs und UPCs).

Leider hat sich bei uns beiden die Zeit für Anfi-tec gezwungenermaßen etwas wegverlagert .
Seit dem ich nicht mehr studiere und richtig als Ing arbeite ist die freie Zeit recht rar geworden. Dann hatte ich 2012 auch noch zwei Umzüge und aktuell steht auch wieder einer an -.- 
Mir fehlt das Gebastel auch schon so richtig. Hoffe dass wir dieses Jahr wieder anständig durchstarten können.

Grüße
André und Finn


----------



## amdonly (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

NA dann auf einen guten Start in 2013 und mehr zeit fürs Basteln.


----------



## ikomiko (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Geile Sache Jungs! Wie schauts eigentlich bei euch mit eigenen Cases aus?


----------



## Andreoid (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



ikomiko schrieb:


> Geile Sache Jungs! Wie schauts eigentlich bei euch mit eigenen Cases aus?


 da fangen wir nicht mit an... da braucht man ganz andere Werkzeuge für... kantbank, laser, bzw Stanzanlage, etc. sowas haben wir nicht


----------



## Chris2403 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Sieht alles recht schick aus. Glückwunsch zu der gelungenen Arbeit!

Weißt du zufällig ob einer deiner (eurer) Kühler auch auf das ASRock Z77 Pro4 passt?

Grüße


----------



## ikomiko (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Andreoid schrieb:


> da fangen wir nicht mit an... da braucht man ganz andere Werkzeuge für... kantbank, laser, bzw Stanzanlage, etc. sowas haben wir nicht



Verstehe. Finds schade das es im deutschsprachigem Raum scheinbar keinen gibt der Wakkü Cases in Serie herstellt.


----------



## TechGuru (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Könntet ihr auch Komplett-Sets mit Schläuchen, Wasser, Radiator, euren Cpu- und Gpu-Kühlern und Pumpen anbieten?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Die Jungs sind (Kleinst-)Hersteller, nicht Händler


----------



## Andreoid (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Anschlüsse vertreiben wir auch üüber den shop, schlauch haben wir auf Nachfrage 16/10er masterkleer in schwarz und durchsichtig
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Wollte nochmal was von uns hören lassen,...

Ab und an gibts noch  etwas was neues an Kühlern, meistens PWM Kühler. Die NBs sind auf den  Boards ja fast ausgestorben und wenn es doch mal eine gibt, z.b. auf nem  AMD Board, dann sind diese durch unsere UCDs sehr gut abgedeckt. Habe  die ganze Zeit schon ein paar Ideeen für einen neuen CPU Kühler aber es  ist kaum Zeit da es zu realisieren :'(

Wir versuchen auch seit  Ewigkeiten einen neuen Webshop zu bekommen, hatte schon 3 gescheiterte  Versuche wegen unzuverlässigen Leuten/Firmen hinter uns -.-
Wir wollen Jimdo vielleicht mal ausprobieren.

Aktuell bauen wir die Kühllösungen für Protonetserver, womit wir uns letztes Jahr und davor zu fast 90% beschäftigt haben.
Wer mag kann uns auch gerne auf Facebook folgen https://www.facebook.com/Anfitec

Naja  soviel zu AF,... Hauptberuflich sind wir beide auch recht gut  unterwegs, Finn ist bei seiner Firma sehr oft im AUsland und ich habe  meine Stelle grade geweselt und bin jetzt stellv. Konstruktionsleiter.
Da  bleibt nach der Arbeit nicht mehr viel Konzentration übrig und man  macht lieder was zum Ausgleich,.. Sport mit der Freundin was unternehmen  o,ä.
Seid uns bitte nicht böse dass wir nicht mehr aktiv sind ;(


----------



## Andreoid (4. April 2015)

*AW: André's &amp; finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Sport komma...!!!!! 

Aktuell bauen wir ja einen großen Anteil der Kühllösungen für Protonetserver
Damit haben wir uns letztes Jahr (und davor) zu fast 90% beschäftigt.
Damit mal mal einen Eindruck bekommt was das überhaut ist:
hier ist ein Carlita und Maya Protonet Server.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist im Grunde ein kleiner stark verschlüsselter Cloudserver für Zuhause oder in der Firma. Mit einer Projektoberfläche, sehr gut für kleine mittelständische Unternehmen. https://protonet.info/ wirbt da mit dem "einfachsten Server der Welt". Das Wichtigste ist hier wohl auch dass die Datenhoheit bei dem Besitzer und nicht bei irgendwelchen amerikanischen Servern liegt. Wir haben uns auch so einen Server angeschafft.

Von uns kommen viele der Kühlelemente für den dickeren Carlita und den kleinen Maya Server.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also es müssen nicht immer Wasserkühler sein  ab 500 Stück bauen wir auch Luftkühler 


bei Anfi-tec gibt es aber auch ein paar neue Kühler

der wohl grade überall am meisten erwartete:
*PWM 068 Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2.0*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Der Kühler nutzt die originale Backplate.
Der Anfi-tec UCDsb passt auf die SB, der Anfi-tec UCDnano passt auf die NB

Hier noch ein PWM Kühler für ein älteres Board:
*PWM 069 Gigabyte G1.Assassin 2*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch zwei Sonderanfertigungen die wir auch mit in den Shop aufgenommen haben:
*PWM 067 ASRock X99 Extreme 11*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*LC013 AsRock X99 lightcover*
Wegen der flachen Bauhöhe in Vollkupferausführung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ist viel im Weg:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der User hatte sich aufgelötete G3/8" Außengewinde gewünscht, damit er die Metallflexschläuche für Bad-Amaturen benutzen kann. Interessante Idee, mit einem tollen Biegeradius. Wäre mir aber zu wenig Durchflussquerschnitt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Deckel wurde dann auf Wunsch schwarz lackiert, damit dieser zu dem POM Deckels des PWM Kühlers passt. 

wird mit einer riesen Backplate und WLP ausgeliefert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##############################

Wer mag kann uns auch gerne auf Facebook folgen https://www.facebook.com/Anfitec 

##############################


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. April 2015)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Sehr schöne Kühllösungen habt Ihr da!

Ich komm' dieses Jahr auch noch mit 'nem Fullcoverkühler für ein MSI-X99 SLI-Board auf euch zu; muß nur erstmal die Kohle dafür über haben...


Grüße und frohe Ostern!


----------



## Andreoid (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

und wir haben mal wieder neue Kühler im Schlepptau:
für das *MSI X99A SLI Krait Edition*
Danke hier nochmal fürs vermessen lassen!!

Ein neuer SB Kühler, passend mit den Anschlüssen zwischen den Grafikkarten im SLI Verbund.
*NBSB028*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(natürlich nur bei Wassergekühlten Grafikkarten und nicht so: http://asset.msi.com/global/picture...s/9s_gray/X99S-SLI-Krait-Edition_MultiGPU.jpg

und ein laaanger PWM Kühler für über die CPU
*PWM070*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





##############################

Wer mag kann uns auch gerne auf Facebook folgen https://www.facebook.com/Anfitec

##############################


----------



## Andreoid (29. November 2015)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ein neues von uns Update Richtung Weihnachten, heute direkt aus der Werkstatt:

Wir haben unsere Produktfotos durch eine neue Fotoecke massiv verbessert:
Hier z.B. der NBSB028



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als kleine Erinnung ein Bild aus der alten Fotoecke:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----------------------------------------

Achja,.. Etwas gibts demnächst von uns etwas neues...
Ab Nikolaus wird es dann wohl im Shop zu finden sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mag das wohl sein? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Vorserienfertigung für die Produktionsoptimierung ist schon angelaufen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Wir haben unzählige Versuchsreihen auf unserem WPS (Wasserkühlungsteststand) durchgeführt:
Der Wasserkühler in in seiner Testumgebung isoliert um ihn vor äußeren Einflüssen zu schützen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es eigentlich noch Jemand der gerne weiße Kühler hätte? So passend zum Wetter 

*
Zum Schluss noch eine kleine Umfrage: Aus welchem Material ist die Halterung eures Traum-CPU-Kühlers?*
- Kupfer
- Messing
- Edelstahl
- Anderes?


----------



## Mizuka (30. November 2015)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Moin Moin und Nice Work!

Ich denke mal das Material ist relativ egal aber eine Option ist immer gut. verschiedene Finishes wären auch cool (brushed, Polish)


----------



## boober (30. November 2015)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Moin,

good Job 

Also ich finde diesen Kupferfinish net so doll. Persönlich kauf ich immer Kühler mit Nickeloptik, d.h. Edelstahloptik. Aber das ist rein optischer Natur.


----------



## Sysnet (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Die Halterung sollte Schwarz oder Silber sein, meintewegen auch eloxiert in verschiedenen Farben (so lange ich Alu nicht direkt im Kreislauf haben muss). Kupfer würde ich direkt vernickeln - finde ich also nicht so doll. Schwarzchrom ist natürlich auch ziemlich schick.


----------



## Andreoid (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Also VA wirds geben!

Hier gibts was Neues von uns zu Nikolaus!
Fleißigst haben wir an unserer Webseite gebastelt, und die kann sich wohl sehen lassen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anfi-tec.de ...ist aber noch nicht 100% fertig,... eine intelligentere Kompatibitätsliste wird noch folgen.
Eine Seite über uns, evtl. eine Seite für Referenzprojekte und eine Seite für Partner ist auch noch eingeplant. (vieleicht hat ja auch das Forum Interesse einen verlinkten Banner platziert zu bekommen?)

Uuuuund nicht nur das...
Hier das Sahnestück frisch aus dem Teststand mit absoluten Bestleistungen in Kühlleistung und Durchfluss!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit über 130h Entwicklungszeit in Design und Innerer Kanalgeoemtrie ist *der neue Anfi-tec "drei" CPU Kühler* ein würdiger Nachfolger für unseren Soleil02 CPU Kühler.
Der demnächst wohl konfigurierbarste CPU Kühler in der Wasserkühlerwelt!
wird dort demnächst auch die Leistungsrankings aufmischen 
Den Deckel gibt es in POM schwarz und weiß, (Metall ist nicht geplant, und Plexiglas machen wir wegen der Bruchgefahr ja eh nie)
Die Halterung in VA, Messing und Kupfer
Die Blende ist übrigends aus Plexiglas in Rauchgrau und kann in rot, grün, blau etc... entsprechend dem Board angepasst werden!
Das wird dann einfach immer passend gut aussehen 

Btw hat die Redaktion Interesse an einem Testsample?


----------



## Olstyle (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: André's &amp; finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Torsten eine Verwendung für ein Testmuster finden würde.


----------



## Carsten-29 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Gestern gleich mal bestellt. Mal sehen was der Kühler leistet. Leider wird es ja erst nächstes Jahr geliefert. Könnt ihr Bilder vom inneren Aufbau posten?


----------



## Andreoid (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Carsten-29 schrieb:


> Gestern gleich mal bestellt. Mal sehen was der Kühler leistet. Leider wird es ja erst nächstes Jahr geliefert. Könnt ihr Bilder vom inneren Aufbau posten?


Noch nicht zu diesem Zeitpunkt  so viel kann ich schonmal verraten: Kühlfläche ist größer und feiner und deutlich Leistungsfähiger ^^

@Olstyle
Ist notiert  

######################################
Wiedermal ein Update:
Für den AF03 AMD haben wir natürlich auch eine AMD Version 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(richtige Bilder gibt es nächste Woche) :


Die Blenden möchten wir in verschiedenen Farben passend zu eurem Mainboard anbieten. 
Hier mal eine "kleine" Auswahl:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Welche Farbe ist euer Favorit? 
*


----------



## Olstyle (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Andreoid schrieb:


> @Olstyle
> Ist notiert


Nur damit keine Verwirrung aufkommt:
Ich bin nicht Teil der Redaktion, auch wenn ich mir ziemlich sicher bin mit der Aussage oben.


----------



## Andreoid (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Wir haben versucht alle Wünsche zu berücksichtigen:
rauch grau (Standard), rot (passt gut zu Asus), orange (passt gut zu Gigabyte), grün
hellblau (passt gut zu INTEL und Asus), dunkel blau, neon rot, neon blau
neon orange/gelb, neon grün, Mupfer, Messing



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mit UV Licht ist das richtig schwer zu fotografieren. Ich echt sind die Farben viel schöner 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



frisch aus der Maschine, noch etwas dreckig vom Schneidhilfsstoff



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Edelstahlhalterungen haben wir nun auch da 
hier mal mit Kupfercover und Messing daneben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Halterungen kann man sich auch komplett aussuchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was sagt ihr? Haben wir was vergessen?


----------



## Zocker24 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Sehr schick! 
Anpassbar von Grund auf, gefällt.


----------



## Andreoid (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

*Mal eine kleine Zeitreise:*

Anfi-tec CPU01 "exFRS"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Anfi-tec CPU01 "exFRS"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Anfi-tec CPU02 "Soleil01"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Anfi-tec CPU02 "Soleil02" (Leistungsverbesserung)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Anfi-tec CPU03 "drei"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Zeitlich gesehen sah das Ganze so aus:*
30.03.2008  CPU01 "exFRS" war limitiert auf 50 stück (ausverkauft)

21.12.2008  CPU02 "Soleil01" (ausverkauft)

01.2012  CPU02 "Soleil02" (noch ca. 25 Stück auf Lager) 

12.2015 CPU03 "drei" (Serienstart von 100 Stück)

Der "drei" ist im Kern eine Weiterentwicklung des Soleil02.
Im Inneren ist er ähnlich aufgebaut. Wieder mit dem Multi-intake-outtake Prinzip nur mit viel feinerer, größerer und berechneter Struktur und nur "drei" zuläufen 
Für das Außendesign wollte ich wieder etwas aufwändiges wie beim exFRS. Deswegen musste eine Blende her.
Da man den Einlass aber mal links oder rechts haben möchte ist die Blende um 180° drehbar und so der Schriftzug immer grade.
Weil der Kühler durch die größere Struktur immer mehr in die Breite ging musste ein Design her was die Rechteckform mit Blende gut aussehen lässt.
Kerninspiration waren hier die gebrochenen Dreiecke aus Oblivion... sieht mal geil aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weil wir noch bis Weihnachten zusammen mit der neuen Webseite einen herstellbares CPU Kühlermodel präsentieren wollten, haben wir Abstand von einer eigenen Bolzenbefestigung genommen und auf bewährtes gesetzt.  Hier haben wir Haltebolzen mit Federungen direkt von Watercool gekauft welche somit auch die Montage-/seitliche Einsteckhöhe der Halterung vorgeben. Der ein oder andere hat es ja vielleicht selber schon bemerkt das wir hier etwas zugekauft haben 
404 Not Found
http://pic.anfi-tec.de/2016.01.02_CPU03mounting/Lieferung.jpg


----------



## Techno3200 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Cool macht weiter so


----------



## Andreoid (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Heute haben wir die Bodenserie fertiggestellt.
Der Boden hat eine unglaublich feine Struktur. ca. 30x30mm groß. Die Restbodenstärke beträgt ungefähr 0,5mm und der Boden ist auf der Unterseite konvex. So gewährleisten wir eine perfekte Auflage auf der CPU.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nächste Woche versenden wir die ersten Samples an Testseiten und fleißige reviewer 

##############################

Wer mag kann uns gerne auf facebook liken https://www.facebook.com/Anfitec

##############################


----------



## Techno3200 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ist das das die Bodenplatte von "drei" ?
Sieht auf jedem fall gut aus.

Daumen Hoch


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Andreoid schrieb:


> Heute haben wir die Bodenserie fertiggestellt.
> Der Boden hat eine unglaublich feine Struktur. ca. 30x30mm groß. Die  Restbodenstärke beträgt ungefähr 0,5mm und der Boden ist auf der  Unterseite konvex. So gewährleisten wir eine perfekte Auflage auf der  CPU.



Welche Restbodenstärke ist denn üblich? Ich kann die 0,5mm nicht einordnen.

Welchen Effekt hat diese Struktur und kommt sie auch beim "drei" zum Einsatz? Beim WK HK4 gibt es ja eine zentrale Einströmumg über eine Art Düsenplatte. Worin liegt der Vorteil eurer Konstruktion? 




Andreoid schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carsten-29 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Kühler ist heute angekommen und da ich mein System eh reinigen und neu verschlauchen wollte, kommt der genau richtig. 
Mal sehen was der so kann, ich geh auf jeden Fall von mehr Durchfluss aus, im Gegensatz zu meinem alten Kühler.


----------



## VJoe2max (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Da mein "Drei" heute angekommen ist, kann ich dir zeigen wie er innen aussieht :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist die Gleiche Konstruktionsweise wie beim Soleil, aber im Detail wesentlich ausgefeilter aufgebaut und mit einer deutlich effektiveren Kühlstruktur. 
Der Trick an der Methode von André und Finn ist die Tatsache, dass das Wasser nicht nur von einer zentralen Schlitzdüse oder einem zentralen Düsenfeld in die Kühlstruktur gelenkt wird, sondern durch mehrere parallel. Im Fall des "Drei" - gibt es drei Schlitzdüsen durch die Wasser in die Struktur strömt und vier durch die es wieder abströmen kann. Das führt dazu, dass in verhältnismäßig großen Anteilen der Kühlstruktur eine hohe Strömungsgeschwindigkeit herrscht, was letztlich ausschlaggebend für die Performance ist, aber gleichzeitig trotz der Düsen wenig Strömungswiderstand zu bieten. Eine geniale Technik, die mit dem "Drei" im Detail noch mal ein gutes Stück verbessert wurde.


----------



## Nachty (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Auf ein Ergebnis bin ich gespannt  Los Los einbauen!


----------



## Noxxphox (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

na dann bin ich mal auf vergleiche gespannt... ich hab ev bald wieder das glück ne wakü zsamzu auen und dann wärs ja schon interesant ob der kphler hier der geheimtip ist^^


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Da mein "Drei" heute angekommen ist, kann ich dir zeigen wie er innen aussieht :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke. Ich habe versucht den Weg des Kühlmittels anhand deiner Erklärung nachzuvollziehen:

Das Kühlmittel fließt an drei Stellen in die Finnen und verlässt es *jeweils* an zwei Stellen (1-1-1, 2-2-2, 3-3-3). An der Schlitzdüse 1 tritt es in die Finnen ein und tritt an den zwei benachbarten Schlitzdüsen wieder aus, die ich auch mit einer 1 markiert habe. Dasselbe gilt für die markierte Stelle "2" und "3".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Vorteil gegenüber dem WK HK4 besteht darin, dass der Durchfluss weniger beeinträchtigt wird (kurze Kontaktzeit mit den Finnen/Kühlstruktur - im Gegensatz dazu  legt das Kühlmittel beim HK4 durch den einen zentralen Einlass einen längeren Weg in der durchflussbremsenden Kühlstruktur zurück) und die Kühlleistung trotzdem höher ausfallen sollte (das "kühlere" einfließende Kühlmittel tritt an drei Positionen über den gesamten Kühler verteilt in die Kühlstruktur ein). 

Soweit richtig?

Noch zwei Fragen:

- In der Praxis unterscheidet sich die Wassertemperatur im Kreislauf kaum (1-2°C???). Daher dürfte doch eigentlich die Kühlleistung durch die oben genannten Vorteile nicht besser sondern "lediglich" der Durchfluss im Vergleich zum HK4 höher ausfallen . Erreicht der Kühler dann primär über die Restbodenstärke von 0,5mm eine bessere Kühlleistung ?

- Würde es sich lohnen die Anzahl der Schlitzdüsen weiter zu erhöhen? Als Beispiel auf die doppelte Anzahl von 13 Stück (6 für den Einlass, 7 für den Auslass und damit auch eine Gitterstruktur mit 13 Durchgängen).


----------



## VJoe2max (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Das Kühlmittel fließt an drei Stellen in die Finnen und verlässt es *jeweils* an zwei Stellen (1-1-1, 2-2-2, 3-3-3). An der Schlitzdüse 1 tritt es in die Finnen ein und tritt an den zwei benachbarten Schlitzdüsen wieder aus, die ich auch mit einer 1 markiert habe. Dasselbe gilt für die markierte Stelle "2" und "3".



Soweit richtig.



			
				Lios Nudin schrieb:
			
		

> Der Vorteil gegenüber dem WK HK4 besteht darin, dass der Durchfluss weniger beeinträchtigt wird (kurze Kontaktzeit mit den Finnen/Kühlstruktur - im Gegensatz dazu  legt das Kühlmittel beim HK4 durch den einen zentralen Einlass einen längeren Weg in der durchflussbremsenden Kühlstruktur zurück) und die Kühlleistung trotzdem höher ausfallen sollte (das "kühlere" einfließende Kühlmittel tritt an drei Positionen über den gesamten Kühler verteilt in die Kühlstruktur ein).


Auch richtig, aber ob das  per se ein großer Vorteil ist sei mal dahingestellt - es erzeugt halt vom Prinzip her ein bisschen weniger Widerstand in der Struktur, aber dafür mehr Krümmerverluste durch die Umlenkungen. Man sollte nicht die Erwartung haben, dass der Kühler jetzt alles in den Schatten stellt und einen großen Sprung nach vorne in punkto Kühlleistung mit sich bringt. Ich denke er wird sich aber durchaus im Bereich des HK IV bewegen (das tun innerhalb der üblichen Messgenauigkeiten aber viele Kühler). Je nach Setup prophezeie ich mal , dass er vllt. ein wenig drunter oder drüber liegen wird, aber in jedem Fall ist es ein HighEnd-Kühler. Die "Unterschiede" die bei Tests auf Hardware festgestellt werden sind ja schon seit Jahren nur noch schwache Tendenzen - wenn überhaupt. Die Kühltechnik ist auch nichts grundlegend Neues, aber der "Drei" überzeugt imho vielmehr dadurch, dass hier eben konsequente Weiterentwicklung betrieben wurde (wie bei der HK-Reihe von Watercool) und das Konzept der Mikrostukturkühler mit Schlitzdüsen bleibt so um die exklusive AnFi-tec Methode bereichert. Zudem spielt der Kühler qualitativ in einer hohen Liga, da es eben keine Massenware ist, sondern recht professionell und mit viel Know-How von André und Finn hergestellt wird. 



			
				Lios Nudin schrieb:
			
		

> Noch zwei Fragen:
> 
> - In der Praxis unterscheidet sich die Wassertemperatur im Kreislauf kaum (1-2°C???). Daher dürfte doch eigentlich die Kühlleistung durch die oben genannten Vorteile nicht besser sondern "lediglich" der Durchfluss im Vergleich zum HK4 höher ausfallen . Erreicht der Kühler dann primär über die Restbodenstärke von 0,5mm eine bessere Kühlleistung ?



Die Temperaturdifferenz im Kreislauf und die Kühlleistung des Kühlers haben nichts miteinander zu tun . Die Temperaturdifferenz im Kreislauf hängt ausschließlich von der Heizleistung der gekühlten Komponenten und vom Durchfluss ab und ist ganz linear berechenbar. Die Effektivität der Kühler und Radiatoren hat darauf keinen Einfluss. Die Kühlleistung, also damit das erreichbare Temperaturniveau im Verhältnis zur Umgebung, ist jedoch genau von Letzteren Faktoren abhängig. Dabei spielen beim Kühler vor allem konstruktive Merkmale eine Rolle. Der Strömungswiderstand hat zwar einen im Normalfall geringen Einfluss, ist aber letztlich nur eine Ergebnisgröße und keine Stellgröße. Die Kühlleistung ist jedenfalls nicht so linear berechenbar wie die Temperaturdifferenz. Genau bei den für die Kühlleistung wichtigen Faktoren (z. B. Flächenverteilung der Einlässe, Restbodenstärke, Form und Elastizität der Auflagefläche, Feinheit und Geometrie der Mikrostruktur) macht sich das KnowHow und die Verarbeitungsqualität aber bemerkbar. Zum Beispiel zeichnet sich der "Drei" durch eine definierte Balligkeit der Bodenplatte im Bereich der aktiven Kühlstruktur aus, die bei anderen Kühlern eher zufällig oder durch rohe Gewalt eingestellt wird.  

Die Restbodenstärke ist ein ganz wichtiger Faktor für die Kühlleistung, und mit 0,5mm bewegt man sich da in einer Region die kaum noch viel weiter minimiert werden kann, ohne Risiken bei Fertigbarkeit und Zuverlässigkeit einzugehen. Je geringer sie ist desto geringer ist der direkte Wärmeleitweg und somit der absolute Wärmewiderstand über dem DIE.



			
				Lios Nudin schrieb:
			
		

> - Würde es sich lohnen die Anzahl der Schlitzdüsen weiter zu erhöhen? Als Beispiel auf die doppelte Anzahl von 13 Stück (6 für den Einlass, 7 für den Auslass und damit auch eine Gitterstruktur mit 13 Durchgängen).



Das kann man pauschal nicht beantworten, da es u. A. von der Geometrie der darunter liegenden Struktur abhängt. Zudem sollte der Bereich der Einströmdüsen vorzugsweise im Bereich des DIE konzentriert sein. Das wird beim "Drei" aber in jedem Fall gut abgedeckt. Der laterale Wärmestrom ist bei Wasserkühlern nicht sonderlich relevant. Du kannst aber davon ausgehen, dass die Reduzierung der Ein- und Auslasszahl gegenüber dem Soleil nicht willkürlich entstand, denn André und Finn haben einen WPS-Prüfstand auf dem sie ihre Kühler recht objektiv optimieren können .


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



> ... Die Kühltechnik ist auch nichts grundlegend Neues, aber der "Drei"  überzeugt imho vielmehr dadurch, dass hier eben konsequete  Weiterentwicklung betrieben wurde (wie bei der HK-Reihe von Watercool)  und das Konzept der Mikrostukturkühler mit Schlitzdüsen bleibt so um die  exklusive AnFi-tec Methode bereichert. Zudem spielt der Kühler  qualitativ in einer hohen Liga, da es eben keine Massenware ist, sondern  recht professionell und mit viel Know-How von André und Finn  hergestellt wird.  ...





> ... Zum Beispiel zeichnet sich der "Drei" durch eine definierte Konvexität  der Bodenplatte im Bereich der aktiven Kühlstruktur aus, die bei anderen  Kühlern eher zufällig oder durch rohe Gewalt eingestellt wird. ...





> ... Die Restbodenstärke ist ein ganz wichtiger Faktor für die Kühlleistung,  und mit 0,5mm bewegt man sich da in einer Region die kaum noch viel  weiter minimiert werden kann, ohne Risiken bei Fertigbarkeit und  Zuverlässigkeit einzugehen. Je geringer sie ist desto geringer ist der  direkte Wärmeleitweg und somit der absolute Wärmewiderstand über dem  DIE. ...



Ich habe immer noch den EK Supreme LTX im Einsatz ...

http://www.hardwaremax.net/images/phocagallery/Wasserkuehlung/CPU-Kuehler/EKWBSupremeLTXAcetal/supreme-ltx8.jpg

... und ohnehin vor, den Kühler zu wechseln. Eigentlich hatte ich den WK HK4 auf dem Radar, da ich beim "AF drei" auch die Blende und Halterung aus Kupfer bestellen kann, werde ich mir den "drei" zulegen. Der erste Erfahrungsbericht bei MK zur Kühlleistung entspricht ja den Erwartungen und dem gesteckten HighEnd-Anspruch. Mit der Kupferhalterung und dem Kupfercover ist das Aussehen auch ein echter Mehrwert. Und nach den Angaben auf MK müssen sie 100 Kühler verkaufen um die Vorleistung wieder decken zu können, da gibt man solchen Produkten/Projekten gerne den Vorzug.


----------



## Andreoid (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Hey zusammen!
neben den ganzen Wasserkühlern mal etwas neues aus der Werkstatt. Wir haben uns eine Sortieraufnahme gebastelt. Mit wenig Aufwand hat man so eine Werkzeuge schnell zur Hand und findet ohne viel Sucherei genau das was man braucht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von vorne nach hinten:
V Senker, Flachsenker, Durchgangsgewindebohrer, Sacklochgewindebohrer, und diverses



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.


.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

.

von unserem *neuen CPU Kühler "drei" *gibts auch was neues! 
Die ersten Tester haben ihre Modelle bekommen und schon ausgepackt.
Hier der Youtuber Kensch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4liL4aAptE
(die VA Halterungen wurden aber gelasert  )

Mit der Verpackung haben wir uns dieses mal soviel Mühe gegeben wie mit dem Kühler selbst.
Die Dose macht sich danach auch noch auf nem Schreibtisch gut als Stifthalter...
mit den Schaumstoffinlays gehen so die Stiftspitzen auch nicht kaputt.
Kann man sich denn selbst überlegen ob man die Dose oben oder unten aufmacht.
*Oder was meint ihr? Solen wir den Aufkleber direkt so aufkleben dass die geprägte Dosenseite unten, und die"Aufreißseite" oben ist?*

##############################

Wer mag kann uns gerne auf facebook liken https://www.facebook.com/Anfitec

##############################


----------



## Andreoid (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Carsten-29 schrieb:


> Kühler ist heute angekommen und da ich mein System eh reinigen und neu verschlauchen wollte, kommt der genau richtig.
> Mal sehen was der so kann, ich geh auf jeden Fall von mehr Durchfluss aus, im Gegensatz zu meinem alten Kühler.


und und und?




Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Danke. Ich habe versucht den Weg des Kühlmittels anhand deiner Erklärung nachzuvollziehen:
> 
> Das Kühlmittel fließt an drei Stellen in die Finnen und verlässt es *jeweils* an zwei Stellen (1-1-1, 2-2-2, 3-3-3). An der Schlitzdüse 1 tritt es in die Finnen ein und tritt an den zwei benachbarten Schlitzdüsen wieder aus, die ich auch mit einer 1 markiert habe. Dasselbe gilt für die markierte Stelle "2" und "3".
> 
> ...


100% richtig
den Rest hat ja schon Joe beantwortet

Noch zwei Fragen:


Lios Nudin schrieb:


> - Würde es sich lohnen die Anzahl der Schlitzdüsen weiter zu erhöhen? Als Beispiel auf die doppelte Anzahl von 13 Stück (6 für den Einlass, 7 für den Auslass und damit auch eine Gitterstruktur mit 13 Durchgängen).


 evtl, ja dann wirds aber auch wieder teurer weil aufwändiger 



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Ich habe immer noch den EK Supreme LTX im Einsatz ...
> 
> ... und ohnehin vor, den Kühler zu wechseln. Eigentlich hatte ich den WK HK4 auf dem Radar, da ich beim "AF drei" auch die Blende und Halterung aus Kupfer bestellen kann, werde ich mir den "drei" zulegen. Der erste Erfahrungsbericht bei MK zur Kühlleistung entspricht ja den Erwartungen und dem gesteckten HighEnd-Anspruch. Mit der Kupferhalterung und dem Kupfercover ist das Aussehen auch ein echter Mehrwert. Und nach den Angaben auf MK müssen sie 100 Kühler verkaufen um die Vorleistung wieder decken zu können, da gibt man solchen Produkten/Projekten gerne den Vorzug.


Ja "leider" müssen wir alle wieder loswerden um die Kosten zu decken. Der Drei ist bei uns noch mit 100 Stück ganz schlecht kalkuliert da der so super aufwändig ist.
Kleiner Dankeschön,... als vorbildlich beteiligendes Forumsmitglied bekommst du bei einer Bestellung eines "drei"s eine weitere Blende deiner Wahl geschenkt  (dazu im Falle der bestellung bitte im Kommentarfeld darauf hinweisen und per PM deine Adresse verifizieren, sonst kann ja jeder ankommen XD)

##############################

Wer mag kann uns gerne auf facebook liken https://www.facebook.com/Anfitec

##############################


----------



## VJoe2max (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Wenn der Aufreißdeckel der Dose oben wäre, hätte das zwar für die weitere Verwendung der Dose als Stifthalter etwas für sich, aber dann wäre das geprägte AF-Logo an der Unterseite, was ich z. B. nicht so toll fände. Die Erstverwendung bzw. die Optik vor dem Auspacken sollten imho schon im Vordergrund stehen. Die Dose ist eine geniale Verpackung aber mehr eben auch nicht - zumindest meiner Ansicht nach. 

@Video: Nun ja - wie eine gelaserte und eine gefräste Oberfläche aussieht und woran man das erkennt, muss der Gute noch lernen .


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Meine Bestellung ist raus. Andre, du hast eine PM.

Wann kommen eigentlich die ersten Testberichte mit Durchflussmessungen? Die Jungs und Mädels auf MK haben ihre Kühler seit drei Wochen, keine Lust auf Erfahrungsberichte???

@all: Warum ist die MK-Seite eigentlich seit Tagen down?


----------



## HighGrow22 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

braucht ihr noch verstärkung ?   
bin gelernter werkzeugmacher und so gott es will in 6 monaten feinwerkmechaniker meister ^^
das wäre ein job der spass verspricht ! 

weiter so jungs! 
btw: mit welchen maschinen arbeitet ihr ?


----------



## Andreoid (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

danke sehr! 

für detailiertere tests müssenw ri uns wohl noch etwas gedulden. Immo machen alle nur Unbox(Undosing)videos 

bei MK gibts wohl probleme mim Server und der Besitzer ist nicht erreichbar,... vllt im Urlaub.


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Leider machen viele Reviewer nur Unboxings.
Ich persönlich finde Unboxing total unsinnig ohne Messungen :\


----------



## Andreoid (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: AndrÃ©'s & finn's selbstgebaute WasserkÃ¼hler*

der Kensch hatte ja einen kleinen Vergleichstest gemacht. unten das Review von ihm.

.


Hier ein schön gemachtes Review vom Youtuber Kensch. Von ihm hatte ich ja ein Post vorher bereits das Unboxing verlinkt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.

.

.

Und hier mal ein komplett andere Unboxing vom allseitsbekannten Forumreviewer Bundymania  der Witzbold



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die Aufkleber werden wir in Zukunft anders herum aufkleben... nämlich mit dem Aufreißdeckel nach oben. So sind die Meisten es einfach gewohnt.


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Kann ich diese Umrüstkits auch beim "drei" einsetzen?

Conversion Kit HEATKILLER® IV for INTEL LGA-2011 Narrow ILM


Conversion Kit HEATKILLER® IV for AMD processors


----------



## VJoe2max (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Nein, die Halterungen des  HK IV sind nicht mit dem "Drei" kompatibel. Form und Abmessungen der Einbau-Schlitze im Kühler wie auch die Schraublöcher (beim "Drei" mit Gewinde") sind völlig anders. Die Halterungen des "Drei" haben nur stilistische Ähnlichkeit mit denen des HK IV. Lediglich der Schraubensatz für die Befestigung des Kühlers auf dem Board stammt von Watercool. Alles andere ist von AnfiTec und passt nur zum "Drei". 

Eine AMD-Halterung für den "Drei" die mit den AMD-Sockeln AM2, AM2+, AM3, FM2 und FM2+ kompatibel ist gibt´s aber von Anfi-tec . Wegen einen Sockel 2011 Narrow-ILM Halterung müsstest du mal nachfragen, vllt. fräsen dir die Jungs ja eine aus Messing oder Kupfer. Eine gelaserte aus Edelstahl wird sich mangels Nachfrage vermutlich nicht lohnen, nehme ich an.


----------



## Andreoid (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Kann ich diese Umrüstkits auch beim "drei" einsetzen?
> 
> Conversion Kit HEATKILLER® IV for INTEL LGA-2011 Narrow ILM
> 
> ...





VJoe2max schrieb:


> Nein, die Halterungen des  HK IV sind nicht mit dem "Drei" kompatibel. Form und Abmessungen der Einbau-Schlitze im Kühler wie auch die Schraublöcher (beim "Drei" mit Gewinde") sind völlig anders. Die Halterungen des "Drei" haben nur stilistische Ähnlichkeit mit denen des HK IV. Lediglich der Schraubensatz für die Befestigung des Kühlers auf dem Board stammt von Watercool. Alles andere ist von AnfiTec und passt nur zum "Drei".
> 
> Eine AMD-Halterung für den "Drei" die mit den AMD-Sockeln AM2, AM2+, AM3, FM2 und FM2+ kompatibel ist gibt´s aber von Anfi-tec . Wegen einen Sockel 2011 Narrow-ILM Halterung müsstest du mal nachfragen, vllt. fräsen dir die Jungs ja eine aus Messing oder Kupfer. Eine gelaserte aus Edelstahl wird sich mangels Nachfrage vermutlich nicht lohnen, nehme ich an.


besser hätte ich es nicht schreiben können. Das trifft alles zu 100% so zu.
hier die AMD Version: drei - AMD processor - CPU

@*Lios Nudin* brauchst du so eine Spezielle Intelhalterung? Ist das evtl 771?


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Danke, die AMD-Halterung habe ich glatt übersehen.

Die Lochabstände von Narrow-ILM und 771 sind nicht identisch:

771: Frage Sockelkompatibiltät (775/771 & 939/940) - Meisterkuehler

Narrow-ILM: http://horus.noctua.at/main.php?show=faqs&step=2&products_id=64&lng=de#11


Der "drei" kommt bei mir auf ein Sockel 1155 *ITX-Board, *von daher brauche ich aktuell keine Narrow-ILM Halterung. Ich möchte damit eigentlich nur den möglichen Einsatz auf dem Sockel 2011-3 abklären:

ASRock X99E-ITX/ac (90-MXGXS0-A0UAYZ)             


*
Narrow-ILM Angaben von Intel:

*Seite 91+92

http://www.intel.ie/content/dam/www...ides/xeon-e5-1600-2600-4600-thermal-guide.pdf


----------



## Andreoid (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Danke, die AMD-Halterung habe ich glatt übersehen.
> 
> Die Lochabstände von Narrow-ILM und 771 sind nicht identisch:
> 
> ...


sofern die Höhen (CPU IHS oben zu PCB, und M4 Gewinde in der CPU Halterung) und somit die CPU Montage-Schrauben die gleichen sein sollten wie bei 2011 (wovon ich ausgehe) brauchen wir ja nur eine andere Halterung fräsen. Das wäre dann aber nur in Messing oder Kupfer möglich. Kostet dann ein zwei € mehr als die normalen 2011er Halterungen. Wenn du einen bestellst, dann nimm im Shop die 771er Halterung. und unbedingt ins Kommentarfeld oder auch nochmal extra per mail bescheidgeben dass es nicht 771 sein soll sondern 2011-3 Narrow-ILM. Design ist dann so ähnlich wie beim AMD, wird dann aber erst ab Bestellung konstruiert.


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. März 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ein paar Eindrücke zu meinem drei mit Kupferhalterung und -blende:

Der Aufreißdeckel befindet sich nun oben und der Schriftzug steht nicht mehr auf dem Kopf, falls man die Dose als Ablage nutzen möchte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei der Montage lief zuerst nicht alles glatt, was aber nicht am Kühler und der Montageanleitung sondern an mir lag.

Diesen Hinweis gibt es in der Montageanleitung:



> *3. Hinweise zur Ausrichtung des „drei“ CPU03 *
> Beim „drei“ gibt es keine vorgeschriebene Ausrichtung. Die vertikale Ausrichtung steht fast immer zur Verfügung. Ob eine horizontale Ausrichtung möglich ist, hängt vom Sockel bzw. vom Mainboard ab. Die Ausrichtung des Kühlers hat kaum Auswirkung auf die Leistung des Kühlers. Die Ausrichtung darf daher frei gewählt werden Bei den INTEL Sockeln 1150, 1155, 1156 Sockeln ist in der Regel nur die vertikale Ausrichtung möglich.



Ich hatte den Kühler zuerst in horizotaler Ausrichtung montiert und das Problem erst bemerkt, als das System wieder befüllt und die CPU-Temperatur im Desktopbetrieb deutlich zu hoch ausgefallen war. Die Ursache ist auf den Bildern zu sehen, ist mir aber bei der Ansicht von oben zunächst nicht aufgefallen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da ich zwischen dem Die und dem HS Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra einsetze und den HS nicht am PCB verklebt habe, hatte ich ich zuerst einen fehlenden Kontakt im Verdacht. Da war aber alles in Ordnung. Die vertikale Ausrichtung des Kühlers löst das Problem.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Kühler gefällt mir insgesamt sehr gut .


----------



## Andreoid (7. März 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Ein paar Eindrücke zu meinem drei mit Kupferhalterung und -blende:
> 
> Der Aufreißdeckel befindet sich nun oben und der Schriftzug steht nicht  mehr auf dem Kopf, falls man die Dose als Ablage nutzen möchte.
> 
> ...






hey danke für die Eindrücke! 
Hattest du vorher auch einen Wasserkühler auf der CPU?
Gibt es evtl. Vergleichswerte bzgl. Temperatur und Durchfluss?
Darf ich die Bilder verweden und in anderen Foren und FB Posten?

Jetzt fehlen noch 90° Cover  aber das wäre zuviel des Guten.


----------



## Lios Nudin (8. März 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Die Bilder die ich vom drei gemacht habe kannst du gerne verwenden. Vergleichswerte zur Temperatur und zum Durchfluss fehlen leider, weil ich ...

1.) keinen DFM einsetze (kurze Schlauchstücke zwischen Pumpe/AGB, CPU und GPU-Kühler. Zusätzlich einige Kabel vom Netzteil, Festplatte - und Laufwerk Kabel --> Platzprobleme).

2.) ich mit dem drei einen EK-Supreme LTX - Acetal+Nickel CSQ (inzwischen EOL) ersetzt habe, bei dem die Kühlerunterseite teilweise mit Flüssigmetall eine feste Verbindung eingegangen ist (Die --> LM --> Kühleboden). 
Kurz gesagt: Weil ich meinen EK Kühler verhunzt habe wäre ein Vergleich mit dem drei wenig aussagekräftig gewesen.

Ich kann dir sagen, dass mein Ivy Bridge Xeon (3,5 GHz, 4 Kerne + SMT) nach 30min Prime 28.7 im Small FFTs ohne Spannungserhöhung eine Temperatur von 38°C erreicht hat (Temperaturdiffernz von 18°C zur Umgebung, Radifläche Mora3 360 + 280mm Radiator, Lüfterdrehzahl 500 U/min). Dieser Wert hilft dir wahrscheinlich nicht weiter, ich kann ihn auch nicht wirklich einschätzen bzw. bewerten.

Ich bin aber wie du auch sehr gespannt auf die offiziellen Reviews mit Messungen zu den Temperaturen und Duchflusswerten und einem Vergleich zur Konkurrenz. Du hast doch einige drei für Testberichte verschickt. Wann gehen die Berichte online?


----------



## Andreoid (8. März 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Die Bilder die ich vom drei gemacht habe kannst du gerne verwenden.


vielen Dank



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Du hast doch einige drei für Testberichte verschickt. Wann gehen die Berichte online?


der russische Test wird wohl in 3 Wochen ausgeführt werden
Bundymania kümmert sich in KW11 darum
Die Amis und Australier... da weis ich noch nichts


----------



## Andreoid (17. März 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

zuerst mal vorneweg, ein User hat einen kleinen schönen Bericht über seine Wasserkühler von uns verfasst:
Anfi-tec - die personlichen Wasserkuhler - Zire

##############################

unsere Wasserkühler für das ASUS Z170-P Mainboard
 UCDsb, UPC002 (13x82mm), CPU03 intel
Universal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




##############################

 Anfi-tec hat jetzt Schlüsselbänder am Start, diese geben wir zum reinen Selbstkostenpreis an euch weiter!
Lanyard – Anfi-tec  Schlusselband - Zubehor



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



##############################

*wow wir haben jetzt schon über 500 Likes!*
Wer mag kann uns gerne auf facebook liken Anfi-tec

##############################


----------



## Andreoid (19. März 2016)

*AW: AndrÃ©'s & finn's selbstgebaute WasserkÃ¼hler*

ein paar Seiten vorher hat der User Lios Nudin die funktionsweise vom "drei" sehr schön erklärt:



> Das Kühlmittel fließt an drei Stellen in die Finnen und verlässt es jeweils an zwei Stellen (1-1-1, 2-2-2, 3-3-3). An der Schlitzdüse 1 tritt es in die Finnen ein und tritt an den zwei benachbarten Schlitzdüsen wieder aus, die ich auch mit einer 1 markiert habe. Dasselbe gilt für die markierte Stelle "2" und "3".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*hier mal etwas neues dazu:*

Die Flowsimualtion zeigt sehr schön, dass das Wasser bei uns trotz 3 Einlässen in der Struktur immernoch besonders schnell ist. So bremsen wir den Durchfluss weniger, weil wir das einströmende Wasser effektiver nutzen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



##############################

Yeah die 500 Like-Marke geknackt Danke euch!
Wers noch nicht hat und mag,
kann uns gerne auf Facebook liken Anfi-tec

##############################


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. März 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Bundymania hat dem drei einen GOLD-Award verliehen:

[User-Review] CPU-Wasserkühler - Vergleichstest mit 4 Kühlern


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. März 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Review: Anfi-tec “Drei” CPU waterblock


----------



## iTryX (28. März 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Respekt an euch ^^
Bin schon auf die Tests gespannt.
Werdet ihr sie auch anbieten und verkaufen?


----------



## keks4 (29. März 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Wie sieht es aus mit WaKü für das Asus Z170 Maximus Viii Ranger? Ist da was geplant oder muss ich mich nach einer Alternative umsehen?


----------



## Andreoid (29. März 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



keks4 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus mit WaKü für das Asus Z170 Maximus Viii Ranger? Ist da was geplant oder muss ich mich nach einer Alternative umsehen?



geplant haben wir nie etwas, dafür sind wir zu klein. 
kannst es uns zusenden und wir rüsten es aus 
Fullcover machen wir nicht.
Info [AF] Sonderanfertigungsregelung & Mainbaordsuche zum vermessen - Kühler umsonst - Meisterkuehler


----------



## keks4 (29. März 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Danke für das Angebot, aber kann es mir nicht leisten das Mainboard zu versenden da ich meinen pc fast täglich brauche  da werd ich wohl bei luft bleiben müssen  bei der CPU jedoch werde ich wohl sehr bald auf den Drei umsteigen, die Tests überzeugen und sieht auch noch Super aus


----------



## JakPol (29. März 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

/Edit: Hier stand Unsinn, bitte löschen.


----------



## Andreoid (30. März 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

cross werbung mag ich natürlich nicht,.. wer mag das schon?
von uns werden ohnehin die Universellen passen, die kosten nicht nur etwas weniger, die sind auf dem nächsten Board eher weiterverwendbar.
Universal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. April 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Anfi-tec „drei“ CPU Wasserkühler im Test | Review | HardwareOverclock.com

Narrow-ILM gibt es jetzt auch


----------



## Andreoid (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

*? Deutschland oder Italien ?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eine kleine Sonderaktion von uns zur EM2016 auf Facebook Anfi-tec

Konfiguration Deutschland:
Deckel schwarz
Cover rot
Halterung Messing

Konfiguration Italien:
Deckel Weiß
Cover grün
Halterung Kupfer


----------



## Andreoid (1. November 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

ein neuer Test von unserem "drei" CPU Kühler ist draußen... Thomas Böhm von Computerbase hat sich den Kühler und seine verbesserte Kühlkonstruktion mal genauer angeschaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Durchfluss:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kühlleistung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*man möge sich mal vorstellen wir der Kühler oberhalb der 150l/h performen wird XD*


----------



## Andreoid (1. November 2016)

*AW: AndrÃ©'s & finn's selbstgebaute WasserkÃ¼hler*

ein neuer Test von unserem "drei" CPU Kühler ist draußen... Thomas Böhm von Computerbase hat sich den Kühler und seine verbesserte Kühlkonstruktion mal genauer angeschaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


CPU-Wasserkuhler im Test: Anfi-tec, Aqua Computer, EKWB & Koolance im Vergleich (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

Durchfluss:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kühlleistung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*man möge sich mal vorstellen wir der Kühler oberhalb der 150l/h performen wird XD*


----------



## Olstyle (1. November 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Der letzte High-Flow Kühler in einer Zeit immer weiter gedrosselter Pumpen.


----------



## chaotium (1. November 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Passen die Universellen auch zB ein Gigabyte X99 Board?


----------



## mad-onion (14. November 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ich hätte gern spawakühler in Gigabyte rot für mein z97x Gaming 7.. sm liebsten als einteiler.. lässt sich da was machen?


----------



## Nachty (14. November 2016)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Wenn dann ein Low -Flow Kühler, High-Flow war gestern


----------



## MetallSimon (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Könntet ihr mal Testen, wie sich Metallschaum als Wasserkühler macht?
Metallschaum-Kuhlkorper mit niedrigem Profil - Versarien | Mouser Deutschland



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -H1N1- (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ui, was ist denn das? Ist mir neu und klingt vielversprechend. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## v3nom (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Wäre es möglich den SSD Kühler vernickelt oder schwarz zu bekommen?


----------



## Haarstrich (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ui, was ist denn das? Ist mir neu und klingt vielversprechend.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk



Na so neu ist das nicht.

Warmetechnik der nachsten Generation: Kupfer-Metallschaume


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Es geisterte längere Zeit das Projekt eines passiv mit Metalschwämmen gekühlten PCs durch die Gerüchteküche, aber meinem Wissen nach hat bislang niemand zwei nun einmal schwammtypische Probleme lösen können:
1. Die Wandstärken und damit der Materialquerschnitt zur Wärmeleitung in obere Regionen sind winzig.
2. Es gibt relativ zur Oberfläche nur sehr wenig Öffnungen und damit kaum einen Austausch des Kühlmediums.

Zur Jahrtausendwende haben einige Wasserkühlungshersteller mit porösen Metallstrukturen experimentiert. Aber mit Ausnahme von aus Plättchen zusammengesetzten Mikrostrukturkühlern (die entlang der Platten quasi massiv sind, im Gegensatz zu Schwämmen) hat nichts davon funktioniert. Ein guter Kühler hat eine große, gleichmäßig erwärmte Oberfläche mit guter Kühlmittelanströmung. Versagen bei den letzten beiden Punkten kann auch mit noch so viel Fläche nicht kompensiert werden.


----------



## MetallSimon (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Es geisterte längere Zeit das Projekt eines passiv mit Metalschwämmen gekühlten PCs durch die Gerüchteküche, aber meinem Wissen nach hat bislang niemand zwei nun einmal schwammtypische Probleme lösen können:
> 1. Die Wandstärken und damit der Materialquerschnitt zur Wärmeleitung in obere Regionen sind winzig.
> 2. Es gibt relativ zur Oberfläche nur sehr wenig Öffnungen und damit kaum einen Austausch des Kühlmediums.
> 
> Zur Jahrtausendwende haben einige Wasserkühlungshersteller mit porösen Metallstrukturen experimentiert. Aber mit Ausnahme von aus Plättchen zusammengesetzten Mikrostrukturkühlern (die entlang der Platten quasi massiv sind, im Gegensatz zu Schwämmen) hat nichts davon funktioniert. Ein guter Kühler hat eine große, gleichmäßig erwärmte Oberfläche mit guter Kühlmittelanströmung. Versagen bei den letzten beiden Punkten kann auch mit noch so viel Fläche nicht kompensiert werden.



Zu 1. : Das stimmt natürlich, ist die Frage, was das aus macht.
Zu 2.: "The interconnected pores of the foam create a large surface area."  Das klingt für mich so, als könnte man da einfach Wasser durchlaufen lassen?!


----------



## Haarstrich (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Zu 2.: "The interconnected pores of the foam create a large surface area."  Das klingt für mich so, als könnte man da einfach Wasser durchlaufen lassen?!



Das heisst ja nur das eine große Oberfläche vorhanden ist. Die Aussage von Torsten steht dazu nicht im Wiederspruch. Der Schaum wird wegen dieser Eigenschaft den Volumenstrom absenken. Das Kühlmedium in einer Wasserkühlung wird dadurch die Wärme nicht adäqaut abführen können.
In dem von mir oben verlinkten Artikel ging es auch um den Ersatz von Standarkühlkörpern z.B. im Elektronikbereich von Automobilen, also eine passive Kühlung.


----------



## VJoe2max (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Es gibt schon auch Metallschäume durch die das Wasser recht gut fließt. Das Problem liegt aber nicht darin das Wasser durch den Schaum zu kriegen, sondern die Wärme in selbigen, damit sie dort vom Wasser aufgenommen werden kann. Die größte Oberfläche zum Wärmetausch nützt nichts, wenn es dort keine Wärme gibt, die aufgenommen werden könnte. Die sehr feinen Materialquerschnitte, die sich zwangsläufig bei einem offenporigen Metallschaum ergeben, führen zu einem hohen absoluten Wärmewiderstand des Schaums (ähnlich wie andere Schäume wirkt auch Metallschaum vergleichsweise isolierend durch das ungünstige Verhältnis zwischen den Wandstärken der Filamente und den Poren). Die Wärme von der Bodenplatte wird also nur durch die Blasenwandreste bzw. Filamente des Schaums geleitet und je offenporiger und damit wasserdurchlässiger der wird, desto schlechter wird der Schaum diesbezüglich. Die ersten Versuche mit Metallschaum in Wasserkühlern sind schon vor ca. zehn Jahren kläglich daran gescheitert und an der Problematik hat sich nichts geändert. Unter den funktionsfähigen Ansätzen von Metallschaumkühlern gab es nichts was nennenswert besser als ein Gleitschichtkühler gewesen wäre (also eine glatte Bodenplatte ohne weitere Struktur über die das Wasser strömt). Lediglich der IceRex-Kühler kam einem Metallschaum-Kühler mit seiner geordneten 3D-Struktur wenigstens vom Grundsatz in gewisser Weise nahe und war trotzdem etwas besser als ein Gleitschichtkühler. Hier waren die wärmeleitenden Metallquerschnitte vom Boden in die Struktur aber schon um Größenordnungen massiver als die Blasenwände von Metallschäumen die genügend Wasser durch lassen. Das ist der Grund warum man damit etwas besser als mit einem glatten Kupferblech kühlen konnte. Mit Schaum war hingegen kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen.


----------



## MetallSimon (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ich hab eben beim stöbern noch was gefunden: 
Versarien ideal choice for use in pumped liquid cooling applications.
dort heißt es "For either single or two phase liquid cooling solutions Versarien Technologies welcome enquiries from customers with challenging problems to solve."
Also meldet euch mal bei denen und bringt einen cooooolen neuen Kühler raus 

Da scheint auch das Bild herzukommen.


----------



## mad-onion (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Dann werfe ich mal hier noch so eine Idee von mir in den Raum, wie ein bestmöglicher CPU-Kühler meiner Meinung nach funktionieren könnte..
Und zwar wird ja schon seit längerem bei einigen die CPU geköpft um Flüssigmetall direkt auf den Die zu bringen und anschliessend verschliesst man das ganze wieder, dann wird ein Kühler wie gewohnt auf den IHS gesetzt...
Was aber, wenn der IHS weggelassen wird und der Kühlerboden diesem Nachempfunden würde, sozusagen ein Ersatz? Also der Kühlerboden ist dann zukünftig gleichzeitig der IHS. Bei LGA-Sockeln könnte damit gleichzeitig eine aufwändige Verschraubung mit dem Mainboard quasi überflüssig sein, da ja die Verschlussklappe des Sockels bereits den IHS fest einspannt...  Zumindest wenn nichts verlötet ist sollte das doch mit einem Die Mate problemlos funktionieren.
 Wenn ihr sowas baut, hätte ich für meine CPU dann gern als Belohnung ein Gratisexemplar


----------



## Andreoid (30. März 2017)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



mad-onion schrieb:


> Dann werfe ich mal hier noch so eine Idee von mir in den Raum, wie ein bestmöglicher CPU-Kühler meiner Meinung nach funktionieren könnte..
> Und zwar wird ja schon seit längerem bei einigen die CPU geköpft um Flüssigmetall direkt auf den Die zu bringen und anschliessend verschliesst man das ganze wieder, dann wird ein Kühler wie gewohnt auf den IHS gesetzt...
> Was aber, wenn der IHS weggelassen wird und der Kühlerboden diesem Nachempfunden würde, sozusagen ein Ersatz? Also der Kühlerboden ist dann zukünftig gleichzeitig der IHS. Bei LGA-Sockeln könnte damit gleichzeitig eine aufwändige Verschraubung mit dem Mainboard quasi überflüssig sein, da ja die Verschlussklappe des Sockels bereits den IHS fest einspannt...  Zumindest wenn nichts verlötet ist sollte das doch mit einem Die Mate problemlos funktionieren.
> Wenn ihr sowas baut, hätte ich für meine CPU dann gern als Belohnung ein Gratisexemplar


Das ist nichts neues  wurde schon 2003 ausgiebig von Cooling-solutions untersucht. Möglich ist es, aber schwierig mit Haftungsfragen da der CPU Kühler in sich nicht dicht ist. 



#############################################


Hallo zusammen, 

nach einer längeren Pause mal wieder ein Update von uns. 
Bevor es zur etwas aktuellem kommt hier unsere Kühler und andere Bastelleien der letzten 10 Jahre im Schnelldurchlauf:


*2007 – erste Kühlerfertigung von Anfi-tec: *

Ausbau des Kellers bei Finns Eltern



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EVGA 610 i PWM Kühler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*2008 – Ausbau & Einzug bei Andrés Eltern im Keller *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* "exFRS" & Soleil CPU-Kühler setzt neue Maßstäbe im Design*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*2009 – UCD &  Fullcoverkühler:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+ 3. CNC Fräse mit einer neuen Steuerung ausgerüstet.


*2010 – Umzug in ebenerdige Halle  inkl. kompletter Ausbau (bis 2016)
*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Konstruktion und Aufbau einer CNC-Fräse (später mit 10kw Leistung):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Drehbank gekauft für den Maschinenbau


*2011 Upgrade der Spindel der CNC-Fräse von 0,75kw auf ~ 10 kw *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*2012 – diverse Mainboards ausgerüstet* 

richtig schöne Kühler für das ASrock Mainboard. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*2013 – Wasserkühler für Bitcoinmining Systeme*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und beim Kunden eingebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*2014+2015 Anfi-tec baut zusätzlich Luftkühler für Protonet inkl. Verlötvorrichtung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*2016 – drei CPU Kühler in über 200 Varianten*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Halterungsvarianten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blendenvarianten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und unter UV-Licht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir haben immer mit Freude neue Wasserkühler entwickelt und unsere Maschinen hierfür gebaut / optimiert. 
Wir beide haben mittlerweile eine fordernde Arbeitsstelle mit regelmäßigen Dienstreisen, sodass die Zeit für gemeinsamme Bastelleien leider deutlich begrenzter ist als früher. Deswegen haben wir uns dazu entschlossen, das Wasserkühlungsbasteln / Wasserkühlungsgeschäft an einen begeisterten "Erben" abzugeben, der ausreichend Zeit hat es weiter zu führen.

Wir würden uns sehr freuen, wenn wir unser Know-How, Materialien, Dateien und Maschinen als Bündel an einen (oder mehrere) ambitionierte Bastler und oder Geschäftsleute abgeben könnten, die damit weiterhin Wasserkühler fertigen werden.  


Wer ernsthaftes Interesse hat unsere Bastelleien mit „allem was dazu gehört“ weiter zu führen, kann sich gerne unter info@anfi-tec.de für ein Telephoninterview melden.


*Welcher Kühler hat euch von uns am besten gefallen?* 



*Es hat uns sehr gefreut, wie viel begeisterten Zuspruch wir in diesem Forum bekommen haben. *
Danke für die schöne Zeit.

*An*dré  & *Fi*nn *Tec*hnology


----------



## Andreoid (30. März 2017)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



mad-onion schrieb:


> Dann werfe ich mal hier noch so eine Idee von mir in den Raum, wie ein bestmöglicher CPU-Kühler meiner Meinung nach funktionieren könnte..
> Und zwar wird ja schon seit längerem bei einigen die CPU geköpft um Flüssigmetall direkt auf den Die zu bringen und anschliessend verschliesst man das ganze wieder, dann wird ein Kühler wie gewohnt auf den IHS gesetzt...
> Was aber, wenn der IHS weggelassen wird und der Kühlerboden diesem Nachempfunden würde, sozusagen ein Ersatz? Also der Kühlerboden ist dann zukünftig gleichzeitig der IHS. Bei LGA-Sockeln könnte damit gleichzeitig eine aufwändige Verschraubung mit dem Mainboard quasi überflüssig sein, da ja die Verschlussklappe des Sockels bereits den IHS fest einspannt...  Zumindest wenn nichts verlötet ist sollte das doch mit einem Die Mate problemlos funktionieren.
> Wenn ihr sowas baut, hätte ich für meine CPU dann gern als Belohnung ein Gratisexemplar


Das ist nichts neues  wurde schon 2003 ausgiebig von Cooling-solutions untersucht. Möglich ist es, aber schwierig mit Haftungsfragen da der CPU Kühler in sich nicht dicht ist. 



#############################################


Hallo zusammen, 

nach einer längeren Pause mal wieder ein Update von uns. 
Bevor es zur etwas aktuellem kommt hier unsere Kühler und andere Bastelleien der letzten 10 Jahre im Schnelldurchlauf:


*2007 – erste Kühlerfertigung von Anfi-tec: *

Ausbau des Kellers bei Finns Eltern



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EVGA 610 i PWM Kühler
http://666kb.com/i/aogl14hmbtq2go7in.jpg 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*2008 – Ausbau & Einzug bei Andrés Eltern im Keller *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* "exFRS" & Soleil CPU-Kühler setzt neue Maßstäbe im Design*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*2009 – UCD &  Fullcoverkühler:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+ 3. CNC Fräse mit einer neuen Steuerung ausgerüstet.


*2010 – Umzug in ebenerdige Halle  inkl. kompletter Ausbau (bis 2016)
*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Konstruktion und Aufbau einer CNC-Fräse (später mit 10kw Leistung):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Drehbank gekauft für den Maschinenbau


*2011 Upgrade der Spindel der CNC-Fräse von 0,75kw auf ~ 10 kw *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*2012 – diverse Mainboards ausgerüstet* 

richtig schöne Kühler für das ASrock Mainboard. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*2013 – Wasserkühler für Bitcoinmining Systeme*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und beim Kunden eingebaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*2014+2015 Anfi-tec baut zusätzlich Luftkühler für Protonet inkl. Verlötvorrichtung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*2016 – drei CPU Kühler in über 200 Varianten*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Halterungsvarianten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blendenvarianten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und unter UV-Licht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir haben immer mit Freude neue Wasserkühler entwickelt und unsere Maschinen hierfür gebaut / optimiert. 
Wir beide haben mittlerweile eine fordernde Arbeitsstelle mit regelmäßigen Dienstreisen, sodass die Zeit für gemeinsamme Bastelleien leider deutlich begrenzter ist als früher. Deswegen haben wir uns dazu entschlossen, das Wasserkühlungsbasteln / Wasserkühlungsgeschäft an einen begeisterten "Erben" abzugeben, der ausreichend Zeit hat es weiter zu führen.

Wir würden uns sehr freuen, wenn wir unser Know-How, Materialien, Dateien und Maschinen als Bündel an einen (oder mehrere) ambitionierte Bastler und oder Geschäftsleute abgeben könnten, die damit weiterhin Wasserkühler fertigen werden.  


Wer ernsthaftes Interesse hat unsere Bastelleien mit „allem was dazu gehört“ weiter zu führen, kann sich gerne unter info@anfi-tec.de für ein Telephoninterview melden.


*Welcher Kühler hat euch von uns am besten gefallen?* 



*Es hat uns sehr gefreut, wie viel begeisterten Zuspruch wir in diesem Forum bekommen haben. *
Danke für die schöne Zeit.

*An*dré  & *Fi*nn *Tec*hnology


----------



## JakPol (30. März 2017)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Sehr schade! Ich hab eure Firma immer mit viel Wohlwollen beobachtet. Leider hat es sich nie ergeben, dass ich was bei euch gekauft hätte oder wir uns persönlich kennen gelernt hätten, so von Kölner zu Kölner  Es scheint, ihr hättet ja eure berufliche Heimat gefunden, also braucht man euch nicht viel Glück zu wünschen, wohl aber weiterhin viel Erfolg!


----------



## Pelle0095 (30. März 2017)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ich finde es auch sehr schade. Eure Produkte machen einen Wertigen und liebevollen Eindruck. Ich wünsche euch auch alles gute und hoffe das es die Produkte weiter gibt.


----------



## Andreoid (1. April 2017)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

bis ende des Jahres gehts eh erstmal unverändert weiter 
haben ja auch noch eine AM4 Halterung für den drei konstruiert


----------



## Shooot3r (1. April 2017)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Habt ihr fullcoverkühler für das z170 pro gaming?


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (1. April 2017)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ach hoffen wir einfach das sie keinen Käufer finden[emoji23] und es irgendwann wenn sie der basteldrang überspült weiter machen! Musste bei meiner wakü lange zwischen "drei" und dem Supremacy Evo überlegen.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andreoid (6. April 2017)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Habt ihr fullcoverkühler für das z170 pro gaming?


nö
aber wir haben UCDs und UPCs... die kann man wenigstens auf dem nächsten Board weiterverwenden



SalzigeKarotte schrieb:


> Ach hoffen wir einfach das sie keinen Käufer findenemoji23 ....


mistkerl! 



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Hi Andre und Finn, ich habe sehr großes Interesse an einem der Prototypen Kupferdeckel für den drei.
> 
> Wie schaut`s aus, könnt ihr euch von einem Kupferdeckel trennen?


wir haben nur drei,..davon geht einer an einen freund... der zweite wohl an einen sammler und dann bleibt nur noch einer. wenn wir die verkaufen sollten verlosen wir die vllt über FB mal sehen.

wie gesagt bis zum Ende des jahres gehts erstmal normal weiter


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (6. April 2017)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Ein Wasserkühler muss benutzt werden! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. August 2017)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Hallo Andre und Finn, 

ich habe mich ja schon zum Release des drei hier in eurem Thread sehr positiv zu euren Produkten geäußert und möchte euch hiermit aus aktuellem Anlass noch einmal für eure *einzigartigen* und *erstklassigen* Produkte loben . Das ultimative und streng limitierte Tuning für den CPU-Kühler drei, den M.2 Kühler und den universellen Wandlerkühler für das Mainboard kann ich jetzt endlich auf meinem neuen Intel X299 System einsetzen. Dank euren Montagearmen des VRM-Kühlers ist er der einzige Kühler am Markt, der aktuell auf dieses Mainboard passt. Großes Lob dafür . 
Falls ihr euch beide wundert, warum ich zwei der vier Montageschrauben des VRM-Kühlers ersetzt habe: Bei dem X299 Board sitzen die Wandler auf der Vorder- und Rückseite der Platine und werden auch auf der Rückseite über einen verschraubten Alukühler mit einem Wärmeleitpad bedeckt. Den nutze ich weiterhin, allerdings sind die M3x14 Schrauben aus dem Lieferumfang zu kurz und mussten von mir durch M3x16 Schrauben erstzt werden .

Ich hoffe sehr, dass ihr bis zum Ende des Jahres einen Nachfolger findet, der eurer Projekt in eurem Sinne weiterführen möchte. Es wäre sehr schade, wenn eure Produkte, Ideen und Engagement vom Markt verschwinden würden .

Abschließend noch ein paar Impressionen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheAbyss (10. August 2017)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



Andreoid schrieb:


> nö
> aber wir haben UCDs und UPCs... die kann man wenigstens auf dem nächsten Board weiterverwenden
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe eure Arbeiten auch schon eine Weile verfolgt.. interessanterweise schließe ich mich mit der Frage nach einem Fullcover Z170 Pro Gaming Carbon an.. bzw. mit der Frage, wie man eure Alternativen einsetzt, desweiteren würde mich für besagtes Board auch ein M.2 Kühler interessieren... sorry wenn die Fragen hier nicht ganz reinpassen.


----------



## Andreoid (11. August 2017)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Ich habe eure Arbeiten auch schon eine Weile verfolgt.. interessanterweise schließe ich mich mit der Frage nach einem Fullcover Z170 Pro Gaming Carbon an.. bzw. mit der Frage, wie man eure Alternativen einsetzt, desweiteren würde mich für besagtes Board auch ein M.2 Kühler interessieren... sorry wenn die Fragen hier nicht ganz reinpassen.



fullcover machen wir nicht,... die Konstruktionsarbeit ist einfach zuviel. Und die meisten boards bekommen wir mit den UCDs und UPC schon kühl


----------



## -AF-Martin (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Hier gehts weiter: [Anfi-tec] -- Produktvorstellungen - Support - Feedback


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Es geisterte längere Zeit das Projekt eines passiv mit Metalschwämmen gekühlten PCs durch die Gerüchteküche, aber meinem Wissen nach hat bislang niemand zwei nun einmal schwammtypische Probleme lösen können:
> 1. Die Wandstärken und damit der Materialquerschnitt zur Wärmeleitung in obere Regionen sind winzig.
> 2. Es gibt relativ zur Oberfläche nur sehr wenig Öffnungen und damit kaum einen Austausch des Kühlmediums..



Die Lösung wäre ein gesintertes Material mit steigender Dichte und oder veränderter Korngröße. Untenim Bereich zur CPU Anbindung hoch verpresst mit kleinen Körnern, dann eine zweite Lage mittelverpresst i größeren Körnern und dann eine letzte leichtverpresste mit großer Körnung, und das Paket dann sintern. 

Gleich mal ein Patent anmelden....


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Besser: Bauen, Artikel drüber schreiben, testen, veröffentlichen.


----------



## -AF-Martin (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Und den Langzeittest nicht vergessen 

Ich denke, selbst wenn wir technisch in der Lage wären so was zu bauen, würden wir den Kühler nicht auf den Markt bringen. Die RMA-Quote wegen verstopften Kühlern wäre sicher enorm hoch


----------



## Olstyle (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Im Vergleich zu Düsenplatten würde ich da eigentlich keine Verschlechterung erwarten.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: André's & finn's selbstgebaute Wasserkühler*

Eine Düsenplatte kann aber demontieren und reinigen. Ein zugesetzter Schwamm ist allenfalls noch chemisch zu retten. Das war mit ein Grund, warum Düsenkühler seinerzeit die Mikrostrukturer abgelöst haben: Auf den Testständen war ein Nexxxos HP dem alten Ice Rex keineswegs überlegen. Nach einem halben Jahr Nutzung konnte das aber schon ganz anders aussehen.


----------

